# Server für über 18 jährige?



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

So ich habe diese woche mal wieder sehr oft gelesen: "Bin für server ab 18"

Nunja, dabei möchte ich nur gerne wissen, warum???

Ich möchte es verstehen, denn mir will es nicht in den Kopf warum so viele Nutzer dieser tollen Seite so ignorant sind!

Also bitte an alle die sowas verlangen, nennt mir eure Gründe und Argumente!

PS: Für Flames und "Mimimi`s" und "Käse zum Whine" übernehme ich keine Haftung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stylow (4. April 2008)

bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies

ende


----------



## Maridan (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende




du willst mir ernsthaft sagen das es wegen den kiddys is?? hallo?? jeder erwachsene der wow spielt is irgendwo noch ein "kiddy"....


----------



## Tomtek (4. April 2008)

Kinder (ich bin auch noch eins ,naja eigentlich bin ich teenager) sind noch nicht so "erwachsen" lasst uns doch noch die Kindheit , wenn wir älter sind können wir uns nicht mehr so..."austoben" (kp ob das das richtige wort dafür ist ^^) Ich bin eig. ein sehr netter Spieler ,denk ich zumindest ^^ hab auch viele gute freund die älter sind als ich trotzdem spamm ich manchmal muss ich zugeben.. ich finds eig. ok was wir machen. Diese Chuck Norris witze kommen zu 100% nicht von einem unter 18jährigen weil Chuck Norris ist schon älter als wir und wie sollten wir den kennen ? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Norris
Lesen FTW !


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende




Verstehe und sonst ist noch alles in Ordnung oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Weil Kinder (Egal ob es nun Kiddies sind) oftmals nerven.

Und bitte, bitte, bitte:

*ERKUNDIGT EUCH NACH DER DEFINITION DES WORTES KIDDIE!!!*

Sry, aber das musste jetzt mal sein. Ein Kind ist nicht gleich ein Kiddie. (Ein Kiddie kommt nur im geringeren Alter öfter vor)


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2008)

Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das heisst aber genauso dass es auch bei Leuten die über 18 sind "Kiddies" gibt, auch wenn man oft merkt dass die Quote bei den Jüngeren höher ist.

Die "Wow Community" (wobei man damit alle in einen Topf wirft) ist sicher keine der tollsten MMO Communities, aber wenn man was anderes will dann muss man eben das Spiel wechseln oder versuchen die Idioten unter den Spielern zu ignorieren.


----------



## Dwarf (4. April 2008)

woher "ihr" den kennt? na vom aufschnappen der sache..irgendwann hats mal klein angefangen und "ihr" benutzt das als spam x)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, Tikume, danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist eine gute Antwort!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (4. April 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Problem nur bei den "Kiddies" liegt. Ich bin mir sicher auch ältere Spieler sehr nervig und störend sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

/offtopic

Ich sehe es so, dass das Wort Kiddie ein sehr flexibles wort ist. Jeder spieler vertseht es und benutzt es auf seine Weise. Aber in der grundlegenden Bedeutung steht es halt für ein Kind. Nur zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wird dieses wort oft stellvertretend genutz um jemanden der nicht spielen kann, keine Ahnung hat, Stuss verzapft zu beleidigen. Aber das ist der Punkt, Kinder sind oftmals nicht so. Zugegeben es trifft auch oft zu, aber es gibt genug ü18 die sich sehr unziviliesiert und unangebracht verhalten. Deswegen ist dieses Wort eine Beleidigung!

/topic

Also ich denke mir warum viele soetwas verlangen ist: Die annahme das Jugendliche/Kinder nicht die nötige Reife besitzen und oftmals nicht den Umgangston und die Manieren beherschen. Aber es trifft halt nicht zwangsläufig zu und ebenso trifft es auch auf ältere Personen zu.


----------



## Panasori (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P

ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!

es sollte lieber server für kiddies gegebn und ich wette auf diesem server wär ein besserer umgang miteinander als auf einem gemischten realm, denn alle kiddies ticken irgendwo gleich =P

übrigens ihr seid auch mal kinder gewesen!


----------



## o0Miller0o (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



Falsch. 

/sign tikume


----------



## Lillyan (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



Achje, wenn du erwachsen bist reden wir nochmal weiter. Wenn du nicht willst, daß man über "euch Kiddies" urteilt, dann solltest du auch nicht über die erwachsene arbeitende Schicht urteilen.


----------



## teroa (4. April 2008)

mhmh nen server für 18++ ,,naja nette idee endlich sind die hordler mal in der überzahl ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Panasori

sonst gehts dir noch gutoder??? dein comments ist mal völlig daneben
ich arbeite und zahle genug kohle an vater staat damit er dir in 10 jahren wenn du 18 bist dir dein h4 geben kann


----------



## Mcleodmv (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!




Also der Eintrag war ja wohl völlig daneben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2008)

Mcleodmv schrieb:


> Also der Eintrag war ja wohl völlig daneben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wen wundert es?
Guck Dir mal sein myBuffed Profil an und füge dann die Information dazu dass er hier schon mehrfach wegen seinen RL Flames aufgefallen ist.


----------



## topdiver (4. April 2008)

Absolutes PRO !!!

Auf den Server würde ich sofort wechseln, weil:

- weniger Geflame in den Channels
- weniger Belästigungen (verbal, physisch) ingame
- etwas höhere Qualität in den Raids (ich muss ins Bett usw.)

Natürlich ist die Zahl 18 nicht die Schallmauer, die ein Mensch auf dem Wege zur geistigen Reife durchbricht. Aber das Alter klammert einen hohen Prozentsatz der "geistigen Tiefflieger" aus. Und genau darum geht es !

Aber wir führen hier leider nur eine hypothetische Diskussion, da so etwas nie umgesetzt wird. Allerdings, und da bin ich mir sicher, wäre dieser Server recht bald voll. Quasi ein Refugium für uns Senioren.

Ich persönlich habe keine Lust mehr auf FU, Kackboon, geh sterben, ... Deine Mudda usw. Es geht, glaube ich, nicht darum die jüngeren Spieler zu diskrimminieren. Wir wollen einfach nur unsere Ruhe, nach einem harten Tag an der Arbeitsfront. Wohin Du, Panasori, ersteinmal kommen musst !!!


----------



## Mcleodmv (4. April 2008)

Tja, was soll man machen, man darf die hoffung nie aufgeben das die leute auch mal erwachsen werden und nen job finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

naja zum einen haben jugendliche andere interessen, als erwachsene. was unterhaltungen manchmal schwierig macht.
oft wechseln diese auch, das gilt im rl, wie auch für wow chars. desöfteren erlebt man, das eine klasse gespielt wird, und das auch gerne, und plötzlich sieht man diesen spieler nie wieder, weil er nun unbedingt einen anderen spielen will.
jugendliche reagieren meist sehr emotional. wenn man in gruppen mal wiped, oder kritik äußert, fühlen sie sich oft persönlich angegriffen, teilweise wird die gruppe geleavt oder gleich ganz die gilde verlassen. manchmal noch beleidigt.

mal ein paar beispiele.
die letzte gilde in der ich war bestand fast ausschließlich aus spielern zwischen 12 und 17 (ca 95%). 2 stammspieler gingen, gildenchef völlig überreagiert, verkauft die gilde (ca 80 member) und der neue käufer löscht sie. ohne was zu sagen, nichts.

in meiner jetzigen gilde, nehmen wir nur spieler ab 18 Jahren (bei gefestigten leuten auch mal jemand mit 17). dies steht auch in der werbung. des öfteren schreiben mich teenies an die rein möchten. was ich aber sofort verneine. prompt werde ich beleidigt, was der scheiß soll, dazu ein paar schimpfwörter....
überreaktion und viel zu emotional
stellt euch vor so reagiert jemand in einer ini, oder in einem raid (was noch schlimmer wäre..)

ich kenne keinen erwachsenen der das wort "kacknoob" oder sonstiges verwendet
merkwürdigerweise haben die meisten ü20 doch etwas benehmen


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> übrigens ihr seid auch mal kinder gewesen!



Machen wir uns nichts vor und die Kritik meiner Vorredner an diesem Satz beweist es inzident: Der Mann bzw. das Kind hat recht! WoW ist ein Spiel primär für Kinder. Über die Hälfte der Klasse meiner 11jährigen Tochter spielt WoW (übrigens vornehmlich Horde, weil das gerade "cool" ist). Ich bin auch nur über meine Kinder zu diesem Spiel gekommen; von mir aus hätte ich es mir nie gekauft. Es gibt sicherlich sinnvollere Freitzeitbeschäftigungen, die dem Gehirn mehr abverlangen. Aber ab und zu bricht eben doch das Kind im Mann (bzw. der Frau) durch und dann wird WoW gezockt...

Also wer sich hier über "Kiddies" aufregt, der scheint nicht zu wissen, wo er in WoW gelandet ist - oder will es einfach nicht wahrhaben.  Einen WoW-Server for adults only wird es nie geben - es gibt nicht den geringsten sachlichen Grund für eine derartige Einschränkung, im Gegenteil. Und aus einem Kinderspiel wird noch lange kein Erwachsenenspiel, nur weil man die Kinder nicht mehr mitspielen lässt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richardlongtong (4. April 2008)

Bin voll dafür. Könnte dann auch brutaller sein.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. April 2008)

why nur für 18 jährige??? wenn dann müsste man sagen nur für leute die sich "benehmen" können oder nicht so rum nerven^^ weil es gibt auch so genannte "kiddys" die sowas können und halt auch ältere die es nit so können^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. April 2008)

Richardlongtong schrieb:


> Bin voll dafür. Könnte dann auch brutaller sein.


warum sollte wow brutaller werden??? es soll doch kein pures killerspiel sein wo blut in massen herum spritzt
und wenn du so denkst dann kannste dir ja die amerikanische version von cs holen dann ist es schön brutal so wie du es magst!


----------



## Denis90 (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...




Das war wohl einer der besten Beiträge, die ich von den ganzen Comments gelesen habe *hust* <-- Ironie

Bitte bei dir hört das Leben mit 30 Jahren auf oder?

Ich kenne genug Leute die ü25 sind und WoW spielen und viele davon haben einen geregelten Alltag und einen guten Job.
Klaro gibt es auch Arbeitslose, aber das ist kein Wunder in Deutschland und wenn der jenige sich um ein Job bemüht, ist das ja auch nicht schlimm.

Gucke doch mal, die Programmierer von Blizzard, die haben nen Job der (wahrscheinlich) sehr gut bezahlt wird und zocken selber gerne mal ne Runde.

Ich kenne Lehrer die WoW zocken und soweiter, also bitte.

Weisst du überhaupt mal was du später arbeiten willst?

Desweiteren will ich mal was sagen, an alle Kids unter 15/16.
Geht doch lieber raus an die frische Luft, trefft euch mit Freunden, spielt und hängt nicht schon mit so jungen Jahren den ganzen Tag vorm PC.



Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



In Punkto Zeit haben:
*einer liest Abends ein Buch.
*einer guckt TV.
*einer hat *** mit seiner Frau.
*einer ließt seinen Kindern eine Geschichte vor.
*einer geht feiern
*einer geht saufen
*einer geht mit seiner Frau/Freundin spatzieren
*einer ZOCKT halt PC
*........

Meinst du nur weil Leute arbeiten, haben sie keine Zeit mehr, um ihren HOBBIES nach zu gehen?
Klar hat man als Schüler mehr Zeit, aber als Erwachsener kann man sich die Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Panasori (4. April 2008)

wenn euch die kiddies wirklich stören dann hört doch auf!!! wenn mich etwas stört was ich nich machen muss dann höre ich damit auf und bin nich am whinen, aber ihr könnt nicht aufhören, weil ihr im RL keine anerkennung bekommt wie in WoW für euer eq , stimmts?!


----------



## Kekskruemel24 (4. April 2008)

Ok, ich bin selber kein Erwachsener, dennoch kann ich sie gut verstehen!

Wer kennt nicht die Spieler, die einen einfach so die Schließkassette ins Handelsfenster "werfen" und darauf warten, dass man sie geöffnet bekommt?  

Das ist einfach nur nervtötend und unhöflich. Und es soll mich der Blitz treffen, wenn ein Erwachsener solch ein Verhalten an den Tag legt.

Grüße, 

Kekskrümel


----------



## Aplizzier (4. April 2008)

was bringts??? gibt genug 18 jährige die denken wie 8 jährige. Also ich kenne genug leute die keine 18 sind und mitdenen ich supr zurecht komme und andersrum


----------



## TerekNor (4. April 2008)

Machen wir uns nix vor....die "kiddie-quote" dürfte bei den sog. "Erwachsenen" nur geringfügig kleiner sein. 

Es sind jene kids, die hier rumfreaken, weil sie auf dem Schulhof immer auf die Fresse kriegen, sowie diese älteren, die glauben, ihrem verkorkstem Leben durch hiesiges Asi-Gehabe einen Minimalwert zu verleihen.  

Ja ich denke auch manchmal an 18+ (besser 25+^^) server. Aber ich fürchte, das ändert nichts. 
Das "Problem" nur auf die kids zu schieben, ist sicher nicht fair und nicht sachlich. 

Wenns so einfach wär....*seufz*


----------



## zificult (4. April 2008)

omG, wie man hier immer wieder sagen muss. Es gint 12 jährige die ein besseres sozial verhalten und mehr skill besitzen als manche 20 jährige. JEder Mensch ist andrrs und deswegen sollten wir niemanden ausgrenzen ;-)
Stany


----------



## Thelive (4. April 2008)

Dafür... Ende   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (4. April 2008)

Dem stimme ich nicht zu, denn ebenso wie es bei jeder Nationalität sympathische und unsympathische gibt, verhält es sich auch hier: das Auftreten, Benehmen, Interaktion mit anderen und soziales Auftreten ist nicht an ein bestimmtes Alter gekoppelt. Es bleibt einfach eine Sache des Charakters und der Werte die man von zuhause vermittelt bekommt.

Wenn schon spezielle Server, dann für die Progamer, selbstverständlich mit ganz dollen Items. Die super aussehen, einen Helden--äh Heiligenschein um die Figur werfen und natürlich wird die Abogebühr für diese Server erhöht: damit Blizzard einen extra Service und Itemsentwickler anstellen kann. Eine Bezeichnung für die Server....Pfp. Player for posing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arpalond (4. April 2008)

Ich muß sagen. Ich hatte schon begegnungen mit 12-14 Jährigen die konnten spielen und hatten ein, um einiges, besseres benehmen als mancher älterer spieler. Da können sich manche ältere ein stück abschneiden.

Und WoW hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun. Hab schon Leute getroffen über50. Ich selber bin fast 30.
Spiel WoW gerne, hab aber immer noch Zeit nebenbei für meine Frau.
Da spielt man halt nicht ab 15uhr wie Schüler sondern erst ab 18 uhr. Dafür wird man nicht um 21 uhr ins Bett geschickt.
Naja. Ab und zu von der Frau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calimorxx (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!




Ganz Falsch!!!!

Hab nen anständigen Beruf ,hab ne Frau (die atmet sogar und ist nicht aus plastik ^^) und gehe 3x die Woche abends Raiden von 19-24.00 Uhr! 

Alles kein ding, dafür hock ich nicht 3x die woche mit Fussballkollegen in der Eckkneipe oder geh angeln oder sowas! 

Ach ja bin 29!


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



Kann ich meinen Chef mal deine Telefonnummer geben? Dann kannst du ihm das selber sagen das mein Arbeitsplatz nicht gescheit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ach ja und bei mir isses eher 25 +++


----------



## Staxe (4. April 2008)

Sry Panasori aber wenn ich sowas lese dann muss ich auch mal meinen ersten Post raus los.

Sojemand wie dich hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wie kann du so über andere urteilen obwohl du selber vllt 13 / 14 bist. 
Du selber hast im Leben wie ich mir denken kann (so wie du über andere redest) auch noch nichts erreicht, also bitte bitte hör auf mit so nem Scheiss.
Wir Spielen nicht weil wir keine Annerkennung im echten Leben bekommen, sondern weil das Spiel uns einfach Spaß macht.
Gehst du zu jedem 30 jährigen Mann hin der z.b. Modelleisenbahnen interessant findet und lässt dich über ihn aus weil es kindisch ist? Es macht ihm eben Spaß und das solltest du respektieren also bitte hör auf so rumzuflamen und schreib etwas geistreiches hier rein.

BTT: Ja ich wäre dafür bin selber erst 17 aber ich kenne genug Leute auf meinem Realm die schon allein nur im Handelschannel einen Mist hinschreiben.


----------



## Erital (4. April 2008)

Hmm...

@TE: Also mit den Flames hast du schonmal,wen wunderts, recht gehabt.

 Des weiteren hab ich hier echt das Gefühl, dass das Thema sich echt zu nem kleinen Addon des Generationenkonfliktes ausweitet : /. Die Erwachsenen, zu denen ich mich auch Zähle, können und wollen die Entwicklung der Jugend nicht begreifen und versuchen dem wehement entgegen zu wirken.Die Jugend entwickelt sich weiter, wenn auch in meinem Augen und in denen vieler meiner Altersgenossen, zum schlechten hin. Klar, Ausnahmen gibt es überall. Doch sollte diese Entwicklung nicht außer Acht gelassen werden, sie ist stetig präsent. Was hier in WoW stört kann man ja mal ganz nett aufs RL ummünzen. wie wäre es Zb. für S-Bahnen für Erwachsene, das die Kinder nicht so mit ihren rumgeschrei und ihrem Gepöbel stören? Oder Straßen für alte Leute, dass diese den normalen Verkehr nicht behindern?! Wie das wäre nicht realisierbar, man zahlt doch seine Steuern und dafür hat man ja wohl ein Anrecht auf Rücksichtnahme seitens des Staates?! Merkt ihr was...? Nein? In deiser Gesellschaft muss man gegenseitig Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen und das gilt ganz besonders für uns. Wir, die arbeitende Generation müssen uns mit der noch nicht und der nicht mehr arbeitenden Generation arrangieren, auch wenns manchmal nicht leicht ist. Und ähnlich ist es in WoW; Die Community, zu Deutsch Gemeinschaft, muss sich nunmal untereinander arrangieren, wenn sie dem Spiel fröhnen will und dazu gehören nuneinmal auch die schlechten Seiten. Das einzige was man hierbei aus dem RL dazu einbringt sind die Wertevorstellungen und das seinem Alter entsprechende Verhalten.
denkt mal darüber nach...


----------



## Môrticielle (4. April 2008)

Um einen vernünftigen Umgang unter den Spielern zu erreichen, nutzt es leider nichts, die Altersgrenze auf 18 Jahre festzulegen, soviel kann ich als früherer Gildenleiter sagen. Gerade die wenigen Spieler unter 18 Jahre waren unproblematischer und versuchten sich tatsächlich erwachsen zu benehmen, problematisch waren hingegen Spieler im Alter von 20 bis 30. Gerade diese "jungen Erwachsenen" überschätzen sich und ihre Möglichkeiten oft erheblich und versteigen sich in teils extremes Fehlverhalten. Die sog. "Annonymität des Internets" gibt solchen Leuten dann auch eine Spielwiese, wo sie (weitestgehend) ungestraft "die Sau rauslassen" können bzw. meinen dies zu können.

Das einzige, was für ein besseres Verhalten in MMOGs sorgen könnte, wäre die Annonymität des Internets aufzuheben, Transparenz einzuführen. Wenn für jeden Mitspieler z.B. Name und Adresse eines anderen einsehbar wäre, dann würde sich aus Angst vor Repressalien kaum einer mehr daneben benehmen, genau wie im RL. Nur würde dann auch kaum einer mehr ein MMOG spielen, denn genau wegen der Möglichkeit sich anonym daneben zu benehmen spielen viele Leute WoW.  -.-

Man sollte den Mut haben und - auch wenn es lästig ist - solche Spieler melden. Dafür gibt es das Ticketsystem und ich habe etliche Fälle erlebt, wo der von mir gemeldete ganz rasch von einem GM "inaktiviert" wurde. Und mehrere Spezialisten, auf die noch nicht einmal vorübergehende Spielsperren Wirkung hatten, verschwanden dann nach wiederholten Tickets und waren nie wieder gesehen. Leider gibt es zuviele Spieler, die Angst davor haben, ein Ticket zu schreiben oder zu faul dazu sind. Das sind dann wahrscheinlich die gleichen Typen, die nicht einschreiten würden, wenn einer alten Dame die Handtasche gestohlen würde, Rassisten einen Ausländer anmachen, irgendwelche Bullys Schulkinder bedrohen etc. Ich kann nur sagen: Laßt den Dummen und Arschlöchern freien Lauf und schaut immer schön weg, dann leben wir morgen alle in der Hölle, die wir uns selber geschaffen haben.   -.-

FAZIT: Selbst mit Altersbeschränkungen von 18 Jahren oder höher würde sich das Verhalten der meisten Spieler nicht ändern, die Möglichkeit sich in einer anonymen Umgebung daneben zu benehmen ist einfach zu verlockend für viele. Das einzige was ein wenig hilft, ist solches Verhalten nicht zu tolerieren und umgehend zu melden (Beleidigungen, Obszönitäten, Rassismus etc.). Und Fehlverhalten von Spielern innerhalb der Gilde oder des Raids durch Starfen oder gar diskussionslosen Rauswurf ahnden. Dies mag auf den ersten Blick umständlich und wenig erfolgversprechend sein, aber ich habe mehrere Spezialisten von den Servern verschwinden sehen, auf denen ich spielte, weil sich wiederholt Leute via Ticket über sie beschwert haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Staxe schrieb:


> Gehst du zu jedem 30 jährigen Mann hin der z.b. Modelleisenbahnen interessant findet und lässt dich über ihn aus weil es kindisch ist?


Offtopic-Anmerkung dazu: Modelleisenbahnen sind heutzutage so teuer, daß sich ein Jugendlicher oder ein junger Erwachsener diese kaum mehr leisten kann. Alleine bei halbwegs anständigen Lokomotiven ist man rasch mit 350-450 Euronen dabei. Und das sind Preise, die Spielzeug für Kinder nicht haben sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (4. April 2008)

Bin ich sofort dabei, eine Petition diesbezüglich zu unterschreiben.

Auch wenn jetzt viele sagen: 18 heisst nicht gleichzeitig auch, daß man vernünftig ist. 

Stimmt - aber die Chance steigt zumindest.

Sollen sich die Sprachkünstler untereinander austoben und uns "älteren" Spielern unseren Spass auf unsere Weise finden lassen - leider funzt das Miteinander nicht wirklich wie schon hunderte von Threads hier gezeigt haben.

Also, ich als Kacknoob bin dafür: Vote for Server ab 18 !!


----------



## Sebasti92 (4. April 2008)

Meistens siends die erwachsenen die was tun was kindisch ist.... man schaue mal TV!!!


----------



## Toomtos (4. April 2008)

Ich bin eher für nen server für leute mit "Geistigem" alter 18+.
hätte meiner meinung nach alz einziges den erfolg den sich viele von nem 18+ server erhoffen.


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> es sollte lieber server für kiddies gegebn und ich wette auf diesem server wär ein besserer umgang miteinander als auf einem gemischten realm, denn alle kiddies ticken irgendwo gleich =P



Wenn ich sowas lese, dann schäme ich mich, noch unter 18 zu sein... Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, hab meinen Realschulabschluss mit 2,3 gemacht und arbeite jetzt. Richtig gehört, ich ARBEITE. Und was ist? Ich hab genügend Zeit für WoW. Mein Tag beginnt um 6Uhr morgens, um 7Uhr bin ich auf der Arbeit und um 16Uhr zu Hause. Na, fällt dir was auf? Richtig, ich hab noch 8 Stunden Zeit für alles andere. Im Haushalt helfen, kochen (ja mein Kleiner, ich kann sogar schon kochen, toll hm?) und ich kann sogar mal WoW spielen. Nein, was bin ich ein böser Mensch.
Server für Kiddies? Na, dann würde ich meine Eltern anbetteln das ich mich über Ihre Personalien auf einen ab 18+ Server einloggen kann. Da findet man MEnschen mit Humor, mit denen man sogar mal diskutieren kann und nicht gleich angeheult wird...
Sowas wie du ist einfach nur erbärmlich... Sorry das ich das so sage, aber das ist meine Meinung über Leute wie ihn.





topdiver schrieb:


> Absolutes PRO !!!
> 
> Auf den Server würde ich sofort wechseln, weil:
> 
> ...



Weniger geflame wird es geben, aber denk dran- es wird nie aufhören. Weniger Belästigung? Ok, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber höhere Qualität, dass bezweifle ich. Nun gut, um 23Uhr gehe ich auch ins Bett, aber wenn ich mir das bei mir im raid mit meinem mage anschaue. Da kommen einige Personen um 20Uhr on, raiden mit uns und hauen um 22Uhr ab weil sie ins Bettchen müssen- und die sind 25 Jahre alt (beide). Es liegt nicht nur am Alter.

Ich gebe dir da nich so ganz Recht. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum das Jugendstrafrecht über 18 (ich lege mich nicht fest, aber ich glaube, es geht bis zum 24 Lebensjahr- korrigiert mich bitte wenn es falsch ist).

Aber wo ich dir absolutes Recht gebe- das "Kackboon", "geh sterben", "FU!" und vorallem diese "Deine Mudda..." Sprüche gehen einen auf´m Geist. Mag sein das ich noch 16 bin, allerdings finde ich, dass ich da schon reifer bin als meine Altersgenossen... siehe Panasori...




Kono schrieb:


> naja zum einen haben jugendliche andere interessen, als erwachsene. was unterhaltungen manchmal schwierig macht.
> oft wechseln diese auch, das gilt im rl, wie auch für wow chars. desöfteren erlebt man, das eine klasse gespielt wird, und das auch gerne, und plötzlich sieht man diesen spieler nie wieder, weil er nun unbedingt einen anderen spielen will.
> jugendliche reagieren meist sehr emotional. wenn man in gruppen mal wiped, oder kritik äußert, fühlen sie sich oft persönlich angegriffen, teilweise wird die gruppe geleavt oder gleich ganz die gilde verlassen. manchmal noch beleidigt.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir schon Recht, allerdings habe ich erst meinen Menschen Pala gezockt, nun meinen bloodelfe mage. Das war´s auch, mehr habe ich noch nich gezockt. Dein Beispiel finde ich sehr gut, es ist ziemlich dumm was da gelaufen ist. Aber ich finde es auch blöde das es Gilden ab 18 (bzw. in gesonderten Fällen- was ich wiederrum sehr gut finde- ab 17). Und wenn dich jmd. anschreibt und gleich beleidigt weil du "Nein" sagst, dann ist es auch gut so, dass sie nicht rein kommen. Das gäbe nur Probleme mit denen. Ich bin jmd. der seine Meinung immer frei äußert, sowohl in einer ini als auch TS. Wenn ich mit jmd. in einer Gruppe bin der nur scheiße baut sag ich ihm das direkt (natürlich sag ich nich "Junge, was für einen scheiß machst du da?!"- sondern eher meine Meinung über ihn und ich versuche zu helfen).

Zum letzten: Ich kenne leider erwachsene die echt "kacknoob" und solcherlei Ausdrücke verwenden. Über 20 hat man ein besseres Benehmen - hoffentlich - drauf. Aber immer ist es auch nicht der Fall. Ich bin sogar auf einen RP Realm gegangen in der Hoffnung das ich da auf intelligente Leute treffe. Größtenteils ist es der Fall, aber nicht immer, leider...




Panasori schrieb:


> wenn euch die kiddies wirklich stören dann hört doch auf!!! wenn mich etwas stört was ich nich machen muss dann höre ich damit auf und bin nich am whinen, aber ihr könnt nicht aufhören, weil ihr im RL keine anerkennung bekommt wie in WoW für euer eq , stimmts?!



Wenn ich nun sage "Du störst!"- haust du dann ab? Und zum Thema "keine Anerkennung": Kriegst du keine Anerkennung das du nun einen auf dicken machst? Ich könnte nun sagen das eventuell bestimmte Körperteile bei dir wohl zu klein sind, die du nun kompensieren musst indem du deine ebenso kleine Intelligenz erstrahlen lässt... Aber da hier auch Menschen unter 18 gucken können will ich sowas ja nicht. Neeeein, wäre ja böse und ich krieg auch noch Ärger. Aber, eine bitte- bevor DU auch nur da riechen darfst wo schon manch einer schon hingeschi**en hat lern erstmal das riechen und dann werd erwachsen. Denn du bist ein richtiges Kiddie und leider bestätigst du nur das, was ich zu hören bekomme: "Was? Du bist 16? Ey scheiß Kiddie hau bloß ab!". Danke, danke das Leute wie du Leute wie mich in ein schlechtes Licht rücken... Und nun setz dich in die Schule (wenn du noch in einer bist), steck die Nase in die Bücher und lern was. Sonst musst du weiter WoW spielen weil du es wohl zu nichts bringst (an alle die nun denken "nun fängt der auch noch an"- ich wollte nur seine Definition von "WoW spielen als reifer Mensch" benutzen. Er meint ja, reife Menschen spielen WoW nur weil sie nix drauf haben)... Achja... Mein Ausbilder spielt ebenfalls WoW und hat auch schon ein paar AddOns bzw. Mods rausgebracht. Eventuell benutzt du also die Software eines so bösen Menschen- Flach...pfeife


----------



## HobbyTwinker (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen *gescheiten arbeitsplatz* hat!


den *gescheiten arbeitsplatz* würde ich gern mal definiert haben :-)

ich mit meinen 33 habe ne tolle frau und stehe finanziell auch prima da. wo ist dann das problem?


----------



## Melethron (4. April 2008)

Aber es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das die nachkommende Generation auf Kriegsfuß steht mit der deutschen Sprache. Das schmerzt in den Augen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (4. April 2008)

1. wie will mand as wirklich kontrollieren
2. ne Menge die über 18 sind, legen trotzdem noch "kiddy"-verhalten an den Tag, ist nun mal leider so. Und gerade bbeim WoW gibts davon viele.
Also hilft euch der Server sehr wenig. Da müsst Ihr schon nen 30+ Server einrichten, aber selbst das lässt sich auch nicht ignorieren.

Wenn die kiddies also mal wieder Flamen und Spammen, sagt Ihnen sie sollen damit aufhören, oder schreibts nem GM, fürs Flamen werden sie dann Gebannt, und nutzen vielleicht die Zeit dafür, drüber nach zu denken.

Wobei, wahrscheinlich werdne sie dann hier im Forum weiterflamen und Whinen.

Versuch das einfach gesitig zu Ignorieren (Die Ignore List würd für alle ja nicht ausreichen.)

"ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!"

raiden in 25er inis ist ja wohl mittlerwiele kein Problem, da kann man auch mit der hälfte "Randoms" gehen, die zumindest raiderfahrung haben, und man schafft das dann ganz gut.


----------



## Môrticielle (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!


Stimmt, es ist viel vernünftiger im Hasenzüchterverein aktiv zu sein, mit dem Fernglas Vögel zu beobachten, Stunden täglich für seine Bierdeckelsammlung aufzubringen, jeden Abend dämliche und gewalttätige Videos auszuleihen und anzusehen, die Grashalme im Garten akribisch auf die gleiche Länge zu stutzen, Goldfische zu züchten, eine Literaturdiskussionsgruppe zu besuchen, Patchworkdecken aus alten Kleidungsstücken zu nähen, im Gesangsverein Volkslieder zu üben, stundenlang an einem alten Auto zu basteln, das man nie fahren wird, weil es ja zu schade dafür ist usw.

Wer legt eigentlich allgemeingültig fest, welches Hobby "vernünftig" und "gut" ist und welches nicht? Das "Bundesministerium für vernünftige und sozialverträgliche Freizeitgestaltung"? Oder Kasper wie du?


----------



## Krawurxus (4. April 2008)

Also die Diskussion hier ist schon recht interessant^^
Ich bin momentan 20, und auch ich habe mich schon einige Male über "Kiddies" im Handelschan oder Randomgruppen aufgeregt, aber man weiss halt nie was für ein Spieler dahinter sitzt. Ich finde es ungerechtfertigt, eine Personengruppe auszuschließen, weil sich einige Individuen daraus nicht zu benehmen wissen. Das ist, als würde man alle Ausländer ausweisen, weil die Bildzeitung einmal nen Terz macht wenn jemand vor ner Kamera in der U-Bahn von welchen verhauen wird.
Meiner Meinung nach werden Befürworter eines ab-18-Servers alt und merken es nicht^^
Schließlich haben sich die "Erwachsenen" in den 80ern auch über die junge Generation aufgeregt, weil sie mit deren neuen Umgangsformen und Gewohnheiten nicht zurechtgekommen ist ;P
Und heut mögen sie es nicht, das am eigenen Leibe zu erfahren, was sie selber damals anderen "angetan" haben.

Mein Vorschlag:
Mehr Toleranz denen gegenüber, die wir für blöd HALTEN, egal wie blöd sie tatsächlich sind^^


----------



## Xinda (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also erstmal

Panasori?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DU bist zb der grund wieso ich dafür WÄRE.

DU motzt hier rum iwas von rl und arbeitslosen usw usw.

bei deinen komments frag ich mich ob DU kein rl hast, 
so das du hier flammen, nerven und eben whinen musst und kannst.
UND, was interessiert dich das leben anderer die zb wow zocken?
zockst es nicht selber?
was hat der job mit zocken zu tun?
was hat sozi mit zocken zu tun?
.
.
.
.
.

gib nicht auf, 
auch du wirst iwann mal freunde haben   

>.<


und zum thema ab 18......

wegen?
wenn einer nervt "igno"
dafür ist dieses da.

und brutaler muss es nich sein.
ich finds auch teilweise für 12 - 14 heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür gibts dann cs, css, cod 1-4 usw usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kiddies?
ö.Ö?
ich kenn 16 17 jährige die sich mehr benehmen können als die "großen" selber.
"horde ist scheiße" "ally is scheiße" *gääähn*

schubladen zum reinschubbsen sind schön oder? ;D



edit: 

 WORLD OF WARCRAFT IST SCHEIßE!!!
*´¨ )
¸.•´¸.•´¨) ¸.•*¨)
(¸.•´ (¸.•´ (¸.•*´¯`*•> Wegen den vielen Arbeitslosen die das Spiel ernst nehmen!  <<<<<< LÖL

ich hab mir dein profil mal angesehen. und, öhm, sry. aber du tust mir leid.
wenn du dabei bist alle über einen kamm zu scheren, mach ich das jez auch mal und werd "beleidigent"
oder ne, hab schon genug zu dir getippselt. ;D
noch mehr bustaben sind mir zu schade. ;D


----------



## Legends (4. April 2008)

Es gibt Kinder, die können sich benehmen, und wissen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben.
Und dann gibt es noch die anderen Kinder... ala b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> So ich habe diese woche mal wieder sehr oft gelesen: "Bin für server ab 18"
> 
> Nunja, dabei möchte ich nur gerne wissen, warum???
> 
> ...




Server für über 18 - jährige: Ja!!! Bitte!!!

Grund: Das Zusammenspiel mit jüngeren klappt leider selten. Grad viel 13, 14 Jährige sind teils echt schwierig. Ich mit 28 Jahren möchte nicht immer die Lebensphase eines WoW Kiddies in er es grad steckt miterleben müssen. Ich meine bei diesen Kiddies hängt immer so viel davon ab wie sie gerade so "Drauf" sind. Und sowas mag ich einfach nicht. In WoW möchte man sich in die Fantasy Welt reinversetzen und nicht von Olololo Kiddies aus dem Traum gerissen werden. 

Außerdem arbeite ich in einer Stadtverwaltung. Dort hast du das umgekehrt. Hier hast du 40 bis 60 Jährige Olololo Kiddies, die nie im Leben was leisten mussten und meistens hohe Position haben und mit Steuergeldern nur so um sich schmeissen. Im Privatleben möchte ich mit Leuten  zusammen spielen, die einigermaßen vernünftig sind.

Ich war früher nicht so voller Voruteile aber nach 3 Jahren WoW wird man etwas härter und intolleranter wenn dir ständig z.b. auch in Handelschannel diese Olololo Kiddies in WoW auf den Sender gehen.


----------



## Firlan (4. April 2008)

Ich hab mich an der entsprechenden Diskussion im WoW-Forum beteiligt und möchte sagen, dass es nicht um Ausgrenzung geht, sondern darum, das Realm-Angebot besser auf die Spielerschaft abzustimmen. Es tut nicht gut, dass alle Spieler in einen Topf geworfen werden, den Ärger und die Unzufriedenheit, zu dem das führt, kann man täglich erleben. Immerhin gibt es die Unterteilung in PvE- und PvP-Server, RP-Server funktionieren nicht wirklich, so wie es realisiert ist, die meisten verdienen diese Bezeichnung nicht.

Zu Panasori: Der freut sich sicher über all die Aufmerksamkeit, die ihr ihm zukommen lasst. Ich denke, das ist seine Motivation. Es gab einige gute Antworten zu seinem Flame, die beste fand ich die, in der darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass er schon öfter mit so was aufgefallen und eigentlich nicht ernst zu nehmen ist.


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

@Firlan: Ich glaube es gibt keinen richtigen RP Realm. Egal wo ich war, es gab kein richtiges RP. Auf meinem jetzigen Server hab ich einige mit denen ich RP mache, das war´s dann aber auch. Leider findet man kein richtiges RP. Immer ist einer der Überflieger. Die power emotes sind sowieso meistens da. Egal was man tut... Ich habe jmd. mit einer Eislanze im RP bedroht weil er mich und meine Gruppe störe. Das emote darauf "(Name) nimmt Cryver die Eislanze aus der Hand, so schnell, dass es es nicht sieht, und bedroht Ihn daraufhin mit der Eislanze"- ist richtig. Ich hab noch nichmal die Eislanze gecastet, nur angedroht das ich es tue, und er nimmt sie mir aus der Hand. Achja, später hat er (Krieger) noch dazu geschrieben "überwältigt die Gruppe, weicht jedem Angriff gekonnt aus und bringt jeden stylisch um".


----------



## Melethron (4. April 2008)

B1ubb ist laut seiner Angabe Wiener. Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das das den Tatsachen entspricht, die sind eben so forsch/von sich selbst überrzeugt und in Österreich auch nicht beliebt. Also, nehmt ihm es nicht übel ;-))


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

habe nur den startpost gelesen....

mein jott...das ist so als ob lütt svenni abends an mamas geburtstag sich beschwert warum denn die erwachsenen jetzt allein sein wollen, und er ab ins bett muss. Da kann man noch so "reif" tun und altkluges geschnacke ablassen als 15jähriger oder whatever....man tickt im den alter einfach noch anders und hat gepflegte 0 lebenserfahrung.

PS. doch noch den ein oder anderen post gelesen...dickes HAHA..man echt seid froh dass ihr noch jung seid und versucht nicht euer alter zu entschuligen indem ihr so einen scheiss wie "geistiges alter" erfindet....

"ich bin schon gaaanz groß, ehrlich"...achso klar, jetzt dürft ihr mich natürlich auch mit eurer definition des "geistigen Kiddie" -omg, titulieren, -->KIDDIE ist KIDDIE kommt mal klar damit...


----------



## Kawock (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



Ähm... okay... dazu fällt mir jetzt nichts mehr ein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronma (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende




Entscheidend ist zu differenzieren zwischen Kiddies und Kiddies. Auch "Erwachsene" sind nicht perfekt. Das merk ich in meinem Job jeden Tag. Ich habs mit Leuten zu tun, die vom echten Leben echt keine Ahnung haben, aber hauptsache sie kriegen was sie wollen.

In WoW mach ich einen Unterschied zwischen Kiddies, zu denen man das sagen kann, weil sie zwar jung sind aber vernünftig und zwischen Olololo Kiddies (leider die Mehrheit in WoW) die einen penetrant mit ihrer Art nerfen die immer von ihrer Laune abhängt.

Im Leben da draussen im Weltraum der sich Planet Erde nennt gilt für mich ein sehr schöner Spruch:

Ein Erwachsener Mensch ist der,
der sein Kinderherz nicht verliert!


Ich glaube Eltern wissen am besten was ich meine. Und wenn der Sohn/die Tochter 30 Jahre alt ist, bleibt es für einen trotzdem immer "mein kleines"


----------



## Deadwool (4. April 2008)

Es ist in der Tat nicht nur alters abhängig. Eigentlich müsste es bei der Charaktererstellung einen Verhaltenstest geben, der so Eigenschaften wie Kommunikationsfähigkeit und Anstand prüft, und den Spieler danach automatisch einem Server mit Gleichgesinnten zuordnet. Aber das würde wohl zu weit gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...



du wirst mal unsere sozialhilfe zahlen?? hmmm, mit welchem job. sow ie ich es sehe scheinst du sehr oft wow zu spielen. d.h. die fehlt eigentlich die zeit zum lernen. also gibt es keinen wirklichen guten schulabschluss. also auch keinen guten job. dann wird es auch keinen guten lohn geben und smit wirst du wohl auch nicht viel an sv-beiträgen und lst abdürcken können. hmmm

ach und noch so nebenbei es gibt sozialhilfe net mehr sowirklich. dafür gibt es jetzt das ag 2. solzialhilfe wird nur noch als unterstützung zum ag 2 bei extremfällen gezahlt.

also wirst du wohl sehr schlecht "UNSERE SOLZIALHILFE" zahlen. hättest du rente gesagt, dann hätte man sich nooch denken können das du wirklich mal nachgedacht hast bevohr du schreibst.

ich muss sagen das ich sehr viele leute kenne die wow spielen und selbstständig sind oder einen guten job haben. man spielt dann halt immer nur abends und das dann etwas länger als wie ein 14 jähriger der 22 uhr ins bett muss. aber man kann arbeiten und wow spielen ja es ist möglich. wenn man kein wow spielt kann man doch neben der arbeit her auch andern hobbys nachgehen. also wieso sollte man denn einen guten job und wow net betreiben können.

du solltest dich erstmal informieren was du für uns zahlen kannst wenn du älter bist und welche gesellschaftsschichten wow spielen und dann erst deinen kommentar zu einem thema schreiben.

ich persönlich muss dazu noch sagen das ich manchmal wirklich angst bekomme wenn ich daran denke das diese jugend mal mein rente und vorallem unser land regieren soll


----------



## Infarma (4. April 2008)

Das reine Alter sagt doch ziemlich wenig aus.

Ich habe meine ersten 2,5 Jahre WOW in einer Gilde mit Mindetsalter 25 (viele weit älter) und ohne Arbeitslose verbracht. Das waren überwiegend altgewordenen "Computer-Spieler", die im TS gerne in C64-, Amiga-, UO-, DaoC- Nostalgie schwelgten.  

Positiv war sicherlich, dass diese Menschen im Gildenchat und im Forum in der Lage waren, in vollständigen deutschen Sätzen ohne CS-Slang zu formulieren und es ein gewisses Mindestmaß an höflichen Umgangsformen und Zuverlässigkeit gab. Es gab auch keine so hohe Fluktuation wie in anderen Gilden und der Kern der Truppe blieb die meiste Zeit zusammen. 
Es änderte aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass wir auch da charakterlich ein paar ganz miese und egozentrische Typen dabei hatten und wenn es um Lootverteilung ging oder die Stimmung wegen schleppender Raidfortschritte schlecht war, auch ordentlich die Fetzen flogen.

In Raids hatten wir zwar kein Problem damit, dass Spieler plötzlich von ihren Eltern ins Bett geschickt wurden, dafür durften wir schon mal zwischen zwei Boss-Trys eine halbe Stunde warten, weil das Baby unseres Main-Tank/Main-Healerin Ehepaares aufgewacht war und beruhigt werden musste.

Bei Raidzeiten von 20 bis 23 Uhr 3x die Woche, waren wir froh, vor der Zusatz-CD überhaupt mal in Naxx die ersten Bosse anzuschnuppern. Unsere Raidfortschritte waren also ziemlich durchschnittlich und nichts zum angeben. 


Im Laufe von mittlerweile über 3 Jahren WoW habe ich die unangenehmsten Erfahrungen in der Mehrzahl nicht mit  der Gruppe der Jugendlichen gemacht, sondern mit denjenigen die diesem Alter so grade eben entwachsen sind und die sich nun mit aller Gewalt dagegen abgrenzen wollen. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn "No Angel"-Fans die ganze Zeit auf "Tokyo Hotel" (und deren Fans) schimpfen...


----------



## Orodben (4. April 2008)

Ich wäre für Server, die doppelt so viel kosten und dafür richtig von GMs überwacht werden. Wenn jemand sich aufführt, bekommt er Punkte, ähnlich wie die Flensburger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn er 15 Punkte hat, verliert er für zwei Jahre die Möglichkeit, sich wieder auf solch einem Server einzuloggen. Er kann seine Charaktere kostenlos auf einen ffa-kiddie-server transferieren, und da weiterspielen.


----------



## DerHexenkönig (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Nunja, dabei möchte ich nur gerne wissen, warum???



Weil erwachsene Menschen mit einem Fragezeichen auskommen.


----------



## Ronma (4. April 2008)

Legends schrieb:


> Es gibt Kinder, die können sich benehmen, und wissen wie sie sich zu verhalten haben.
> Und dann gibt es noch die anderen Kinder... ala b1ubb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kann's mir nicht verkneifen zu sagen: Das hat mal richtig tief gesessen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings kanns auch sein dass sich Menschen ändern. Ich will das hier nich zu böse sagen. Vll isser ja im RL echt in Ordnung. Foren sind immer so ne Sache. In Foren geht man sich leicht an die Haare wie ich in letzter Zeit erst wieder mal feststellen musste.


----------



## mattenowie (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich kenne keinen erwachsenen der das wort "kacknoob" oder sonstiges verwendet
> merkwürdigerweise haben die meisten ü20 doch etwas benehmen



leider gottes liegt das nicht am alter sondern an der generation. die heutigen ü20 sind einfach noch anders aufgewachsen. 

man muss doch nur mal im rl sich dich jugend anschauen. soviel respektlosigkeit vorallem älteren gegenüber hatte ich und auch der rest mit dem ich aufgewachsen bin nicht erlaubt.

respekt anderen menschen gegenüber wird zu einem fremdwort wenn diese entwicklung so weiter geht


----------



## Ronma (4. April 2008)

DerHexenkönig schrieb:


> Weil erwachsene Menschen mit einem Fragezeichen auskommen.




Hammer!!! Comedy pur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur naja um ihn bissl in Schutz zu nehmen, ich bin 28 und benutze 3 ? oder 3 ! um immer jeweils zum Ausdruck zu bringen wie wichtig mir eine Betohnung eines Wortes oder Satzes ist. Ich mach das jedenfalls lieber wie so ein scheiß mit Capslock und dann alles /yellen.


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> Entscheidend ist zu differenzieren zwischen Kiddies und Kiddies.



sorry absoluter BS ! Kiddie ist Kiddie und nicht ein unterbelichteter Erwachsener!


----------



## mattenowie (4. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor und die Kritik meiner Vorredner an diesem Satz beweist es inzident: Der Mann bzw. das Kind hat recht! WoW ist ein Spiel primär für Kinder. Über die Hälfte der Klasse meiner 11jährigen Tochter spielt WoW (übrigens vornehmlich Horde, weil das gerade "cool" ist). Ich bin auch nur über meine Kinder zu diesem Spiel gekommen; von mir aus hätte ich es mir nie gekauft. Es gibt sicherlich sinnvollere Freitzeitbeschäftigungen, die dem Gehirn mehr abverlangen. Aber ab und zu bricht eben doch das Kind im Mann (bzw. der Frau) durch und dann wird WoW gezockt...
> 
> Also wer sich hier über "Kiddies" aufregt, der scheint nicht zu wissen, wo er in WoW gelandet ist - oder will es einfach nicht wahrhaben.  Einen WoW-Server for adults only wird es nie geben - es gibt nicht den geringsten sachlichen Grund für eine derartige Einschränkung, im Gegenteil. Und aus einem Kinderspiel wird noch lange kein Erwachsenenspiel, nur weil man die Kinder nicht mehr mitspielen lässt.
> 
> ...



naja das wow primar für kinder entwickelt wurde würde ich doch bestreiten. aber du hast sehr schön demonstriert wie der größte teil unserer gesellschaft denkt.

ich finde deine begründung auch schön. also wenn die hälfte der klasse deiner tochter jetzt jeden ebend die nachrichten auf zdf schaut, dann sollten sich das erwachsene doch eigentlich net mehr anschauen, da es ja dann was für kinder ist!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (4. April 2008)

Server ab 18 reicht nicht. Server ab 25 wäre besser. Ob die Leude nun 14 oder 18 Jahre sind macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Marauder27 (4. April 2008)

Warum dürfen nur über 18 Jährige Auto fahren?
Warum in Discotheken, oder Videotheken erst uneingeschränkt ab 18 rein?
Natürlich ist der Altersunterschied zwischen 17 und 18 gering. Aber irgendwo muss man Grenzen ziehen.

Dieses Spiel erfordert ein hohes Maß an Teamplay, auch mal zurückstecken zu können, gegenseitiges Helfen, ein gewisses Maß an Achtung und Rücksichtnahme.
Das alles habe ich bis jetzt auf "meinem" Server von unter 18 Jährigen noch nicht erfahren.
Da wird geflamed, beleidigt und gelogen das sich die Balken biegen. Es wird generft, sämtliche sinnlose WoW Funktionen ausprobiert, in Instanzen rumgealbert...usw.
Natürlich kann man sowas auch von über 18 Jährigen bekommen, aber es geht hier ja nicht darum alle Server ab 18 auszuweisen. Und wer halt dort nicht spielen möchte der tut das nicht.
Ausserdem denke ich das 18 jährige und Aufwärts schon ihren Selbstfindungsprozess abgeschlossen haben, um dieses teilweise doch recht Anspruchsvolle MMORPG zu meistern, und auch für andere nett zu gestalten.
Also Ich persönlich spreche mich hiermit für eine gepflegtere und "erwachsenere" Atmosphäre auf priviligierten Servern aus.

Mike


----------



## Heronimo (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die "Wow Community" (wobei man damit alle in einen Topf wirft) ist sicher keine der tollsten MMO Communities...



Stimmt! Das liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, das ein recht großer Teil dieser Community, Jugendliche (vorwiegend sogar die, die man noch nicht mal zu den Jugendlichen zählt) sind die durch WoW ("mmo-Einsteigerdroge" schlechthin^^) kaum noch Interesse an Dingen haben, die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben.
Ergebnis ist das, was man im allgemeinen "verblödet" nennen würde.
Teilweise extreme Defizite in Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Umgangston, soziales Denken / Handeln, Wortgewandheit, Sprachschatz, usw.

Es gibt kein anderes mmo, in dem dies in solchem Ausmaß zu beobachten ist.
Das liegt nicht daran das die Grafik dort besser oder das Spiel anspruchsvoller (schwieriger) ist, sondern einfach am höheren Altersdurchschnitt.

In 2 1/5 Jahren EQ2, bin ich Ingame nicht einmal als "Noob" beschimpft worden.
Hier in WoW lehne ich höflich(!) die "Bitte" ab, jemanden durch nen Dungeon zu ziehen oder mein Gold zu verschenken, schon bin ich einer...


Von daher kann ich die Idee eines P18 Servers nachvollziehen.

Problem: 
Die unter 16 Jährigen von Gestern, die damals schon unter den genannten Symptomen gelitten haben, sind die über 18 Jährigen von heute.
Blizzard hat sich da ne ganz tolle Generation heran gezogen und die nächste folgt auf dem Fuße.




MfG, Heronimo.


----------



## Thuzad (4. April 2008)

Hab schon öfters mal mit 13 Jährigen oder sogar 11-12 Jährigen in ner Instanz gespielt die sich um einiges besser verhalten haben als 20-40 Jährige. Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, egal in welcher Altersgruppe.


----------



## Heronimo (4. April 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> 13 Jährigen oder sogar 11-12 Jährigen



Sry, aber wer sein Kind(!) in dem Alter vor ein mmo (Suchtpotential!) setzt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. 
*Hände überm Kopf zusammen schlag*



Thuzad schrieb:


> Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, egal in welcher Altersgruppe.



Leider hab ich, sobald ich hier ne City betrete, das Gefühl das es Herden davon gibt. ^^


----------



## Ceterispar (4. April 2008)

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht bei dem Wunsch nach einem altersbegrenzten Server.

Ja, es gibt vernünftige junge Spieler, aber die überwiegende Teil eben nicht.

Sinn eines altersbegrenzten Servers ist, den Anteil an Geflame undweiterem zu reduzieren - ausschließen kann man es nicht. Das ist richtig.


Und es ist de facto nun mal so, dass der Anteil von beleidigenden oder irgendwelchen derartigen Kommentaren bei den jüngeren öfters der Fall ist.

Die, die es nciht betrifft, möchten sich bitte nicht angegriffen fühlen.

Es soll keine Pauschalisierung sein.


----------



## Jim Jakal (4. April 2008)

ich wär eher für einen noobfreien server


----------



## Gnarak (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...




Bin 50+ , in der Arbeitsvermittlung tätig und versuche vielen solcher "Kiddies" vergeblich das Arbeitsleben schmackhaft zu machen. Also lass stecken, werde Erwachsen, Arbeite und melde Dich dann wieder.

Ansonsten klar, warum nicht ein 18+ Server


----------



## Thandy (4. April 2008)

topdiver schrieb:


> Absolutes PRO !!!
> 
> Auf den Server würde ich sofort wechseln, weil:
> 
> ...




Dann würde ich doch eher sagen nen Server 25+ weil man bis 25 bei muddi leben muss wenn man keine Chance hat rauszukommen.Und muddi kocht dann nebenbei auch noch (man muss essen gehen) oder wenn muddi ganz strange is dann wird muddi die unter 25jährigen ins bett bringen^^ wtf

also Pro für Server ab 25+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende






VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Weil Kinder (Egal ob es nun Kiddies sind) oftmals nerven.
> 
> Und bitte, bitte, bitte:
> 
> ...






topdiver schrieb:


> Absolutes PRO !!!
> 
> Auf den Server würde ich sofort wechseln, weil:
> 
> ...



Was ihr hier von euch gebt ist absoluter Schwachsinn. 

Erstes Zitat: Bitte überleg mal was an "denen" "scheisse" ist und dann guck mal dein Komment an. Und ich denke DU bist direkt mit einem geistlichen Alter von ~ 20 Jahren auf die Welt gekommen oder?

Zweites Zitat: Weil Kinder oftmals nerven? Mehr sag ich dazu nicht?

Drittes Zitat: Es sind wahrscheinlich auch nur Kinder die flamen nicht? Stimmt, mir war so als wird man 20 eine Synapse im Gehirn verschwinden die für "flames" zuständig war, nun ist es Ü20 einfach nicht mehr möglich zu flamen.

Und dein: "ich muss ins Bett *usw.*"-Argument ist ja mal sowas von lächerlich. Erwachsene müssen ja nie "mit dem Hund raus" "Kippen holen" "Zur Tanke fahren was zu trinken holen" "irgendeine andere Pflicht der "Erwachsenen"".

*Leute, was schreibt ihr hier? "Es" sind Kinder!* Ja, irgendwer schreibt mal "FU" "noob" oder so. ABER das ist einfach so und auch Erwachsene machen das. Aber das ihr Erwachsenen (in ") euch sooo wegen Kindern in die Hosen macht ist absolut lächerlich und sollte euch zu denken geben.

Vielleicht sind manche erst 11,12 oder 13, dann versucht doch auch ihnen zu helfen und ins Spiel zu finden anstatt sie direkt als Kiddies abzustempeln. 

Da ist es normal das die Rechtschreibung mal nicht 100% richtig ist, aber das ist sie bei vielen Erwachsenen auch nicht. Wenn das das Kriterium ist werd ich hier mal beobachten wer alles ein "Kiddie" ist. 

Ich bin ein Kind und stolz darauf, ich fordere U22-Server.


----------



## KittyPryde (4. April 2008)

ich muss sagen ich bin dagegen obwohl ich es schon manchmal schlimm finde was für jugendlicher leichtsinn abgeht...
aber ! von wegen nur kleine kinder sind emotional... ich hab genug fälle wos erwachsene männer sind die sich aufführen wie ein berserker und glauben sie sind der mittelpunkt der welt samt emotionaler ausbrüche ...

andererseits muss ich auch sagen ... die etwas ältere generation neigt zwar vll nicht zum flamen aber zum belehren ... sie glauben nur weil die zahl größer ist sie wissen von allem und jedem bescheid ... und wie die welt nicht ist und wie man selbst nicht ist, und das war auch mehr als einmal dass ich so was miterlebt habe, auch bei mir ...

ich finds einfach unfair leute nach dem alter zu selektieren, und oft ist es auch nur eine frage der erziehung ... denn ich denke ich hab nie so rumgeflamt (war zwar ab und zu vll kindisch) aber habe ja auch eine gute kinderstube gehabt ...

ein kind vorn pc setzen und sich dann wundern wenn das passiert ^^ wobei er wird sichs sicher auch noch im erwachsenen alter seine art behalten

naja lg


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

es ist doch ganz einfach: setzt euch in der großen pause auf den schulhof,von mir aus berufsschule, schaut es euch an...dann setzt euch mal in eine mensa oder in die kantine einer größeren firma...voila


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (4. April 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Kinder (ich bin auch noch eins ,naja eigentlich bin ich teenager) sind noch nicht so "erwachsen" lasst uns doch noch die Kindheit , wenn wir älter sind können wir uns nicht mehr so..."austoben" (kp ob das das richtige wort dafür ist ^^) Ich bin eig. ein sehr netter Spieler ,denk ich zumindest ^^ hab auch viele gute freund die älter sind als ich trotzdem spamm ich manchmal muss ich zugeben.. ich finds eig. ok was wir machen. Diese Chuck Norris witze kommen zu 100% nicht von einem unter 18jährigen weil Chuck Norris ist schon älter als wir und wie sollten wir den kennen ?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Norris
> Lesen FTW !




Ich denk mal es geht einfach nur darum das unter 18jährige, sagen wir mal 12 bis 16, das spiel wesentlich weniger ernst nehmen. somit auch die raids. dann is keine konzentration da, sie sind ständig afk, mutti will was..... solche sachen halt. dann gehen wieder alle andren an die decke.
ich hab schon genug "junge" spiele getroffen die einfach nur deppen sind weil sie das spiel nich verstanden haben. natürlich gibts auch unter den erwachsenen solche leute, ausnahmen gibts immer...
und was die chuck norris witze angeht... das sind keine witze, es sind FAKTEN!!!
und es tut mir leid wenn ich im kara channel den leuten auf den sack gegangen bin, aber wenn mehr leute für noch mehr fakten sind, bring ich halt noch welche^^.

...da is doch jeder kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (4. April 2008)

Thuzad schrieb:


> Hab schon öfters mal mit 13 Jährigen oder sogar 11-12 Jährigen in ner Instanz gespielt die sich um einiges besser verhalten haben als 20-40 Jährige. Es gibt immer schwarze Schafe, egal in welcher Altersgruppe.



Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
"Kiddy" oder nicht hängt mMn nicht vom Alter ab, der Sohn von nem guten WoW-Freund ist 9, spielt nen HM ohne Probleme und das einzig nervige ist, dass er etwas schrill im TS klingt weil der Stimmbruch noch auf sich warten lässt...
Gegenbeispielt fällt mir grad aus nem anderen Onlinegame ein...da bin ich mal mit nem 25-jährigen zusammengestoßen, der sich total daneben benommen hat und bei Kritik nur meinte er sei 25 und habe schon mehr als genug in seinem Leben geleistet...wie das jetzt unsoziales Verhalten im Spiel rechtfertigen soll ist mir allerdings auch nicht klar.

Also Server ab 18 oder ab 25 oder sonstwie halte ich für Sinnfrei, ich versuche mir Leute die sich daneben benehmen zu merken und wenn sie was hergestellt haben wollen oder Tank/DD (bald auch Heiler) für ne Ini suchen sag ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mag jetzt selber kindisch klingen und wirklich was bringen wirds auch nicht, aber was wäre wenn jeder das machen würde? Dann kommen dauerspammer/flamer nichtmehr in inis ^^ (Kant - Kategorischer Imperativ)


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Genaugenommen seid ihr ja auch alle "kiddies" alle flamet ihr hier rum, weil ein "kiddie" euch noob genannt hat? Ihr ärmsten das tut mir Leid. Komm geh zu Buffed.de da kannste dich ausheulen. 

Wenn ihr Erwachsen seid dann benehmt euch auch mal so.


----------



## DocFloppy (4. April 2008)

Ich bin selbst 22 Jahre alt und befinde mich somit wohl auch irgendwo zwischen Kind und Rentner. Also fühle ich mich natürlich angesprochen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele jüngere Mitspieler haben nicht die Umgangsformen die wir uns von Ihnen wünschen, OK.

Viele ältere Mitspieler fallen dafür durch andere Charakterschwächen auf. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre vielleicht genau dieses Thema hier. Viele neigen zu einem gewissen "Club-Denken", damit meine ich, dass einige sich vielleicht nicht für was Besseres aber für jemand aus einer anderen Schicht/Klasse halten. Das Denken in Schichten/Gruppen/Hierarchien ist, je älter man wird viel ausgeprägter. 

Jüngere Spieler "quatschen" einen mal "dumm" an. Richtig. Sie bringen einem nicht den "Respekt" entgegen den man erwarten könnte. Ja. Aber im Gegensatz zu älteren Spielern, denken sie auch nicht großartig darüber nach was sie da grad tun. Was Ältere als respektlos und vielleicht assozial empfinden zeigt meiner Meinung nach auf schlichte Weise wie jüngere Spieler im Unterschied zu Älteren das Spiel wahrnehmen und eben Spielen. Sie fühlen sich innerhalb WoW´s nicht so sehr an Lvl, Ränge, Titel oder Gilden gebunden wie dies ältere oft tun, in erster Linie fühlen sie sich dem großen/ganzen Spiel zugehörig (das Gepose und Gehabe wegen diesen Dingen ist eher auf das kindliche Gemüt und den Drang sich zu präsentieren zurückzuführen). Ein Mitspieler kann Freund oder Feind sein, aber er ist in aller erster Linie Teil des WoW-Universums. Und so verhalten sie sich dann auch. Ob nun positiv oder negativ. 

Ein jüngerer Spieler ist somit nicht nur einer der einen öfter mal "dumm anpöbelt", nein, er ist z.B. auch jemand der einen obwohl er in einer Gilde spielt trotzdem in eine Instanz mitnimmt, auch wenn er einen nicht kennt. Er ist unerfahrener aber auch offener für Neues.

Es gibt immer Extrembeispiele, in beide Richtungen. Das ist klar und ich glaube damit hatte jeder bereits seine Erfahrungen. Aber die Generationen zu trennen und sich abzukapseln wäre der Falsche Weg.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Xentos (4. April 2008)

Also ich bin selbst noch Jugendlicher und fühle mich bei dem Wort Kiddie nicht angesprochen weil ich schon von vielen aus meiner Gilde die frage bekommen habe wie alt ich sei und als ich dann sagte das ich 16 bin waren sie sehr überrascht weil ich mich sogesagt "erwachsener" verhalte.

Server ab 18 is schon ein bissl komig aber so nen paar "kiddies" weniger wäre schon schön und erleichternd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (4. April 2008)

Also ich bin nicht für Server ab 18,da ich auch manche 18+ Leute kenne ,die sich kindischer benehmen als jeder Teenager.Es kommt auf die geistige Reife an.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Malakas (4. April 2008)

Maridan schrieb:


> du willst mir ernsthaft sagen das es wegen den kiddys is?? hallo?? jeder erwachsene der wow spielt is irgendwo noch ein "kiddy"....




Du hasts aufn Punkt gebracht und wie das nun mal mit Spielsachen ist, man teilt sie nicht gerne.wenn´s irgendwie möglich ist spielt man nur mit seinen "besten Freunden" Und alle anderen sind doof.

Diese Aussagen von wegen blöde Kiddies sind meistens von irgendwelchen halbstarken die gerade mal selbst 18-20 jahre alt sind...

Server ab 18 sind keine garantie die Deppen ausgeschlossen zu haben.


----------



## fre_k (4. April 2008)

Marauder27 schrieb:


> .......
> Dieses Spiel erfordert ein hohes Maß an Teamplay, auch mal zurückstecken zu können, gegenseitiges Helfen, ein gewisses Maß an Achtung und Rücksichtnahme.
> Das alles habe ich bis jetzt auf "meinem" Server von unter 18 Jährigen noch nicht erfahren.
> Da wird geflamed, beleidigt und gelogen das sich die Balken biegen. Es wird generft, sämtliche sinnlose WoW Funktionen ausprobiert, in Instanzen rumgealbert...usw.
> ...



das kommt wohl daher das du nicht JEDEN spieler nach seinem alter fragst.
wen du mit einem nen guten ini run hast wirst du ihn nich fragen. hey, wie alt bsit du eigentlich? du wirst ihn aber vieleicht fragen wen er dir mal wiedre voll auf den sack geht, oder wenn mal wieder nur "rumgealbert" wird.
wenn er dir dan sagt er sein schon 18+ wirst du denken, naja gibt ja auch ausnahmen. es gibt halt aber mehr "kindische kinder" die dir dan auch sagen werden, dass sie unter 18 sind. dies wirst du dir dann auch merken um es irgendwann in ein forum zu schreiben und die gleiche aussage zu machen wie 20-30 andere vor dir.
wen dich einer nerft mach ihn auf ignor. wen du mit einem ne gute ini hast mach ihn auf /f. du wirst so schnell nur noch mit nicht-kiddis in instanzen gehen....


----------



## Mightymagic (4. April 2008)

Hallo,

herrlich was man hier so liest.

@Topic
Ein Ü18-Ü25 Server erwischt nicht den Kern des Problems. IMO ist der Kern die Unfähigkeit mancher Menschen mit Konflikten ("Nein, Du kommst hier nicht rein") umzugehen. Das sehe ich an Gildenmitgliedern meiner Gilde die U20 sind, U30 sind, U40 sind, U50 sind, U60 sind, U70 sind (...). Leider ist das eine Eigenschaft des Charakters. Wenn man mit jungen Menschen in einer Gilde spielt muss man diese auch auf der Ebene der jungen Menschen begegnen und denen erklären, WARUM etwas soundso ist. Nein, ich bin kein Pädagoge oder habe zuviel die Supernanny geschaut. Das beruht auf der Menschenkenntnis und Lebenserfahrung die ich mit meinen jungen 30 Jahren gefunden habe. Ich sage bewusst gefunden, denn lernen kann man sowas nicht.

Ich möchte mich auch gleich noch zu zwei drei anderen Flames äussern:
Nicht jeder WoW-Zocker ...
1. ist Hartz IV Empfänger
2. hat keinen Job
3. ist in seinem Job nicht erfolgreich
4. sucht die Ersatzbefriedigung im Spiel für seine Erfolglosigkeit
5. ist Ü18 und benimmt sich auch so
6. U18 benimmt sich so
7. lebt vom Staat und hat den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun (Ich lebe auch vom Staat habe aber kein Hartz IV oder sonstiges Sozialgeld)
8. hat genügend Charakterstärke um mit Kritik umzugehen
9. (...)
10. (Bitte vervollständigen Sie selbstständig)


Ich habe in unserer Gilde auch Leute, die wir uns erstmal erzogen haben. Ingnorieren von Äusserungen oder umittelbare Klarstellung von Dingen sind da das A&O. In Jedem Raid sprechen wir kurz an, woran es gelegen hat, das wir gewiped sind, damit wir lernen miteinander zu spielen. Da kommt dann aber konstruktive Kritik und nichts anderes. Wer sich nicht dran hält, darf gegangen werden.

@Dem vielzitierten User, der hier so "freundlich" rumflamed und von dem jeder weiss wen ich meine:
Mein "Freund", ich kenne Deine Lebenssituation nicht aber wer sich in einem Forum einen Acc. erstellt und eine myBuffed - Seite betreibt (oder irgendeine andere Seite), sollte sich immer (!) bewußt sein, dass alles was er/sie schreibt ein Leben lang im Netz zu finden sein wird, selbst wenn man es selbst gelöscht haben mag. Und sollte man dann mal eine höhere Position in einem Unternehmen anstreben, vergiss NIEMALS, das Dein neuer Chef, Deine Kollegen oder sonstwer ganz leicht Deinen Namen bei einer Suchmaschine eingeben kann und mehr über Dich erfährt als Dir lieb ist.


----------



## Malibonus (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



Von welchem Baum bist Du denn geklettert? Ich bin 52 und spiele WoW seit Ende 2005, der Altersdurchschnitt in unserer Gilde liegt bei Mitte 30 und unser "Senior" ist 69! So weit ich weiß ist keiner bei uns arbeitslos. Seit ich 1981 (da warst Du warscheinlich noch Quark im Schaufenster) mein erstes Pen und Paper Rollenspiel gespielt habe (Das schwarze Auge) sind Fantasy-Rollenspiele eins meiner Hobbies. 

*Kopfschüttelnd* Malibonus


----------



## Celissa (4. April 2008)

hab mi rhier nicht alles durchgelesen weil das meiste vom thema abweicht wie schon auf der ersten seite zu bemerken ist!

ich möcht einfach mal mein senf dazu geben weil :
meine tochter spielt des spiel sehr gern darf aber nur 2x die woche für eine std, rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da sie erst 10 jahre ist ja ja ich weiß ist ab 12 jahre aber papa u. mama spielen also will kind auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sache zum thema scheiß kinder ect. und was hier noch alles aufgezählt wurde...
ich finde es kommt einfach auf der erziehung des kindes an ^^ 
ja erziehung nennt man des denn meine tochter spricht erst garkein an wenn sie aber gefragt wird gibt sie ganz normale antw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sie geht im suche gruppe channel und fragt ganz normal nach ob wer mit möchte in der todesmine.
man sollte nicht alle kinder über ein kamm scheren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wär ja schlimm wenn jeder erwachsenen genauso ist wie der andere oder?
denn ich bin 27 jahre und in mein alter gibt´s genug in wow die opa /oma sein könnten vom spieltechnischen her oder allein schon im sprechen übern ts oder aber auch gar anders rum wo man denkt der /die ist gerade mal 12 jahre.

wie gesagt ist meine meinung und übern spamm ect. ich glaub da gibt´s auch welche die über 50 jahre sind und sehr viel spammen und fragen haben die unnütz sind weil se den questtext nicht mehr lesen können oder gar verstehen.

mfg celi


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

einen frage...

warum denn nicht? was spricht denn gegen ü18 server? es gibt auch ü30 discos...
natürlich kann man flitzpiepen dadurch nicht ausschließen, aber man entsorgt einen abnormal großen anteil aus seinem umfeld<punkt><fakt> ...rest ist kollateralschaden, in der form, dass ich nicht die bekanntschaft dieser süßen 17 3/4 jährigen mietzen machen kann..oder 15jährigen boys (omg)...oder ich mit dem ach so reifen schachclubjuniormeister, meine eröffnung erörtern kann...HOLY MOLY
ne jungs ..wenn ihr nicht auf kinderservern spielen wollt sagt es halt, aber kommt nich mit so dünnfug


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Also ich für meine Teil lasse mir, wenn ich random in eine Innie gehe, von allen Beteiligten vorher eine Ausweiskopie zumailen und Referenzen früherer Arbeitgeber. (Sicherheitshalber meistens auch noch den Impfausweis man liest ja viel über Viren und Würmer in der Presse)
Zugegeben, das hält ein bisschen auf, aber ich kann so sicher sein, nur mit verantwortungvollen und sprachlich wie schriftlich eloquenten Personen den örtlichen Monster vor die Glocke zu hauen.

Den seien wir doch mal ehrlich, erst der 18te Geburtstag macht einen Menschen doch zum Menschen.
Wissenschaftlich nachweisbar schaltet der Körper, der bisher nur 5% der Gehirns genutzt hatte, an genau diesem Tag die restlichen Hirnzentren hinzu (bei Frauen merkwürdigerweise nur die Hälfte, was aber zum spielen eines Heilerchars völlig ausreicht)

Zudem wird am 18ten Geburtstag, vermutlich durch den hohen Alkoholkonsum an diesem Tag, ein Zentrum in Gehirn aktiviert, welches wir Wissenschaftler "Regio verbalis" nennen, welches für die gesprochene wie geschrieben Sprache zuständig ist. Erst jetzt ist es dem Menschen möglich, statt sinnlosem Gebrabbel ala "Ey Alda, lass Innie gehn" vernünftige Sätze  wie "Grüß dich Kamerad, lass uns gemeinsam eine Instanz besuchen" zu formulieren.

Deshalb JA zum +18 Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Tolle Argumentation… voll logisch und super durchdacht!!!
Das ist beleidigend und diskriminierend!
Und da heißt es immer Erwachsene sind geistig reif? Also wenn diese Art von Aussagen geistiger Reife entsprechen, möchte ich nie Erwachsen werden!!!

Gruß Jen!


----------



## Araziel (4. April 2008)

Die Diskussion ist völlig unerheblich, Blizzard wird, kann und muß auch keinen 18+Server zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, dass Ernsthaftigkeit und infantiles Verhalten nicht vom Alter, sondern von der Sozialisation und von der (vor allem emotionalen) Intelligenz abhägt.

Außerdem hat Blizzard eine SUPERTOLLE Funktion implementiert, die jeden vor blöden Kommentaren schützt: /ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mittlerweile die meisten Deppen auf meinem Server auf der Ignore-Liste. Was mich viel mehr stört als alberne Kommentare (von denen nicht alle schlecht sein müssen) sind die Powerleveller mit ihren ständig wechselnden "Gnakfcbheiqbgfi"-Namen, für die die Igno-Funktion nicht greift.


----------



## Ronma (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geil geschrieben. Satire pur


----------



## Etrius (4. April 2008)

Bin fast 36, habe bis jetzt mein Leben lang gearbeitet(seit der Schule) und spiele trotzdem gerne WOW !!!
Wenn mich jetzt deswegen jemand kindlich, verspielt oder so nennt, bitte....

Denke mal, man kann es am Alter nicht festmachen, das Verhalten bestimmt ja jeder selber. 

Das mit der Anonymität geht ja auch andersum, wenn mich beleidigt oder anmacht im Chat, so what !!

Ich lass ihn sich austoben, manchmal kreieren sie ja doch lustige Sachen, ansonsten /ignore ftw !!

aber deswegen, nen Server eröffnen mit Altersfreigabe ? Nein dagegen
Überall fallen nur die "schlechten" auf, das aber mit einem Großteil der Community gespielt werden kann, wird ein wenig unter den Tisch gekehrt. 

Und Gildentechnisch ist es eigentlich auch ganz einfach, macht jmd Stress mti mehreren Mitgliedern -> Schönen Dank, dass du bei uns warst und nu such Dir ne neue Gilde !!!!! Und sowas kann in einzel Fällen ganz ganz schnell gehen. 

Zitat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, was ich Dir hier gerne sagen würde ist :
&%$**@!!! &/=§§§"//
verstehst, ansoten lies mal bei Asterix nach


in diesem Sinne


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Zitat von Arazriel:
Ich hab mittlerweile die meisten Deppen auf meinem Server auf der Ignore-Liste. Was mich viel mehr stört als alberne Kommentare (von denen nicht alle schlecht sein müssen) sind die Powerleveller mit ihren ständig wechselnden "Gnakfcbheiqbgfi"-Namen, für die die Igno-Funktion nicht greift.



jo dafür brüchte man echt ne account ignorieren Taste oder so


@Topic:
Ich bin auch unter 18 und wurde noch nie als "Kiddie" beschimpft
Also alles viel zu algemeinert


----------



## p2000 (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> So ich habe diese woche mal wieder sehr oft gelesen: "Bin für server ab 18"
> 
> Nunja, dabei möchte ich nur gerne wissen, warum???
> 
> ...



Weil viele glauben, dass ein gewisses Alter und damit auch eine gewisse Reife einher gehen. Allerdings ist diese Behauptung ziemlich schwachsinnig; seitdem ich das Spiel spiele, habe ich auch viele aeltere Spieler kennengelernt, die die Verhaltensweisen der sogenannten "Kiddies" an den Tag legten bzw. legen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> jo dafür brüchte man echt ne account ignorieren Taste oder so
> @Topic:
> Ich bin auch unter 18 und wurde noch nie als "Kiddie" beschimpft
> Also alles viel zu algemeinert



du KIDDIE

sooo damit ist dein Post jetzt falsch und du musst ihn editieren, nanananana


*schuldigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Xairon (4. April 2008)

Nur weil ihr auf dem Papier, mit 18 Erwachsen seid, seid ihr noch lange nicht "Erwachsen"...


----------



## DunCrow (4. April 2008)

Es gibt genug Kiddies die über 18 sind.

Kiddie ist kein Alter, sondern eine Lebenseinstellung^^

WoW ist für alle Spieler, die gern bezahlen, und es ist frech wenn man vom Alter auf den Skill Rückschlüsse zieht, weil das zeugt schon mal von einem sehr ausgeprägten Schubladendenken.


----------



## Pymonte (4. April 2008)

Sry, aber nach den letzten paar Aktionen ist unsere Gilde auch nur noch für "18+" gedacht. 

Warum? Weil unsere ehem. Kiddys nur mist gebaut haben. Sei es nun flamen, kein Damage, keine korrekte Ab/Anmeldung zu den Raids, AfK weil Eltern rufen oder sogar 4 von ihnen einfach Server wechselten ohne etwas zu sagen.
Daraufhin war der Raid erst mal aufgeschmissen und das war echt ärgerlich.

Sicherlich, wir hatten auch 2 Flachpfeifen ü18, aber im Endeffekt waren es bei uns 95% der Spieler unter 18 die es vermasselt haben. Da diese nun alel Weg sind geht es bei uns besser denn je vorran und auch wenns hart klingt, erst mit 18-21 ist der Körper + Geist voll ausgewachsen.

PS: Außerdem gibts heutzutage viel zu viele HipHop-Ghetto Kids da draußen, die unfähig sind sich zu artikulieren, richtig zu spielen und nur den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich anstreben. Und sry, aber mit dieser Generation möcht ich nichts zu tun haben...


----------



## Männchen (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Wenn ich so einen Kommentar lese, bin ich eher dafür, das es Server gibt wo vorher ein umfassender Psychotest durchgeführt wird.


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

*wegeditiert*


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

Catharina schrieb:


> Tolle Argumentation… voll logisch und super durchdacht!!!
> Das ist beleidigend und diskriminierend!
> Und da heißt es immer Erwachsene sind geistig reif? Also wenn diese Art von Aussagen geistiger Reife entsprechen, möchte ich nie Erwachsen werden!!!
> 
> Gruß Jen!






Xairon schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr auf dem Papier, mit 18 Erwachsen seid, seid ihr noch lange nicht "Erwachsen"...




Zu beiden Posts nur soviel:
SIGN!


----------



## Ronma (4. April 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sry, aber nach den letzten paar Aktionen ist unsere Gilde auch nur noch für "18+" gedacht.
> 
> Warum? Weil unsere ehem. Kiddys nur mist gebaut haben. Sei es nun flamen, kein Damage, keine korrekte Ab/Anmeldung zu den Raids, AfK weil Eltern rufen oder sogar 4 von ihnen einfach Server wechselten ohne etwas zu sagen.
> Daraufhin war der Raid erst mal aufgeschmissen und das war echt ärgerlich.
> ...




Vote for Sticky

Da sprichst du bestimmt vielen aus der Seele. Hatten solche Probleme ebenfalls in der Gilde.

Das sollten sich diese Kids ma gut durchlesen damit sie eventuell doch mal merken was sie falsch machen. Wie gesagt es sind net alle so, aber leider zu viele.


----------



## Tuminix (4. April 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mhmh nen server für 18++ ,,naja nette idee endlich sind die hordler mal in der überzahl ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Rofl!! Lustiges, leicht gemeines Kommentar von Dir zu Panasori...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nun mein Senf @panasori:

Es gibt wirklich viele "erfolgreich" malochende Wow-Zocker, die auch durch das "gelegentliche" spielen ebenfalls die Chance haben auch in WoW neben Beruf, Mann bzw. Frau & Kind, erfolgreich zu raiden... 
Stell Dir vor, sie schaffen es sogar gleichgesinnte mit ähnlichen Rl-Schicksal in der World of Warcraft zu finden, ich würde sogar glatt wetten, auf jedem Server gibt es eine Gilde, die auch berufstätigen Gelegenheitsspielern die Chance geben möchten, den Highlvl-Content von Wow zu erleben... (Da WoW ein auf Zeit basierendes Spiel ist, dauert es bei den Gilden manchmal zwar etwas länger, aber was lange wird, wird gut...)
Grex Caterva auf der (leider zu klein bevölkerten) Arguswacht ist zum Beispiel eine solche Gilde, 80% berufstätige, ein paar Moms & Dads sind natürlich auch vorhanden (durchschnittsalter liegt bei 26+ Jahre) und es sind nicht wenige, wie man hier sehen kann...


Nun jedoch zum eigentlichen Thread, Server ab 18+ 
Auch wenn mich selber des öfteren Spieler mit einem kindischen oder pubertierenden Verhalten nerven, glaube ich, dass man dies leider nicht immer am Rl-Alter festlegen kann, und ich würde befürchten, dass  solche "Kiddies" auch auf dem 18+ Server vorhanden wären. Auch wenn es tatsächlich eine sichere Methode geben sollte, dass wirklich nur "Volljährige" auf diesem Server aktiv wären, was ich mir in der Praxis allerdings nicht vorstellen könnte, bzw. die Umsetzung, denn wer mag oder will das kontrollieren? Einfaches Beispiel Server mit Rp-Flag, wer hält sich denn da schon an Regeln, bzw. wer kennt sie überhaupt? Und selbst wenn, würde es bestimmt zu kompliziert sein, dass ich persönlich schon kein Bock auf die ganzen "Mist" hätte... 

Dann doch lieber WoW-Classic-Server.... 

Und sollten Euch die ganzen "Kiddies" wirklich so auf den Geist gehen, gründet doch einfach eine 18+ Gilde, habe schon des öfteren Gildentags "Seniorenstift- Drachenheim, Kalimdor, Azeroth, Og, Sw usw.." gesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps.:

"Wie ist denn Dein gestriger Krach mit Chuck Norris ausgegangen?"
"Ha, auf den Knien kam er angekrochen!"
"Und was hat er gesagt?"
"Ewig kannst Du Dich nicht unter dem Tisch verstecken, Du Feigling...!"


Für die Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Ps.: Warum eigentlich 18+? Ein Ü30 Server wäre dann doch noch viel geiler, da käme mal richtig Stimmung in die Bude, was meint ihr, wie groß das Geflirte im /2 anfängt, verkaufe Torschusspanik!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und evtl. würde Blizz für uns ältere Generation auch mal die Bosskämpfe in einem "Matrix-Zeitlupen-Effekt" anbieten, bzw. einen neuen Modus statt hero, oldie einführen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harglukk (4. April 2008)

Heyho,also ich finde Ü18-Server wären schwachsinnig.Ich bin 15 und spiele seid Release,habe schon mit 12 MC und BWL geraidet und war immer bis Ende dabei.Es gibt 12Jährige die besser spielen und sich konzentrieren als manch 25Jähriger+.Die Leute die dann im Handelschat auf einen Spam nur "scheiß kiddies"posten,sind selbst maximal 18-20 oder selbst auch erst 13-14,wollen aber nicht auffallen.Und was sollen dann bitteschön die "Teenager",die das Spiel beherrschen machen,wenn NUR noch solche Leute da sind und alle Leute mit denen sie sich verstehen auf einem Ü18-Server wären?
Wie gesagt,bin ganz klar dagegen.
MfG Harg


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sry, aber nach den letzten paar Aktionen ist unsere Gilde auch nur noch für "18+" gedacht.
> 
> Warum? Weil unsere ehem. Kiddys nur mist gebaut haben. Sei es nun flamen, kein Damage, keine korrekte Ab/Anmeldung zu den Raids, AfK weil Eltern rufen oder sogar 4 von ihnen einfach Server wechselten ohne etwas zu sagen.
> Daraufhin war der Raid erst mal aufgeschmissen und das war echt ärgerlich.
> ...



Ich kann dich gut verstehen. Es ist bei dir nicht wirklich gut gelaufen, was bei dir da abgegangen ist. Ich gebe dir ebenfalls Recht das erst zwischen 18- 21 Körper und Geist in der Blüte Ihrer Reife sind.
Und zum Thema HipHop- Ghetto Kids: Ich bin im Ghetto meiner Stadt aufgewachsen (Grund ist einfach, meine Eltern hatten wenig Geld und die Miete war billig dort). Nun, mag sein das ich dort gelebt habe und mich dort auch viel wohler fühle als da, wo ich jetzt wohne. Aber ein richtiges Ghetto Kid bin ich nicht. Ich kann mich normal artikulieren und auch richtig spielen. Natürlich, ich kann viel behaupten, aber ich hoffe einfach das man das irgendwie merkt.
Das einzige was ich wohl als Eigenschaft eines Ghetto kids hab ist die, dass ich meine Meinung jedem ins Gesicht sage, ob es demjenigen passt oder nicht.
Aber gleich gar nichts mehr mit den zu tun haben... ok, klar, kann ich verstehen. Aber bedenke, du warst auch mal in dem Alter- wenn auch du evtl. ein besserer Mensch warst. Gleich zu sagen "Damit möchte ich nichts zu tun haben"- sorry, aber das finde ich kindisch. Es gibt verschiedene Menschen, überall. Oder willst du sagen jeder Moslem ist ein Terrorist, jeder Deutsche ein Nazi, jeder Amerikaner isst nur Fast Food und jeder Türke in Deutschland ist ein Schläger? Das sind alles Vorurteile weil eine breite Masse so zu sein scheint, weil es durch die Medien hervorgehebt wird bzw. in unserem Fall bei den "Kiddies" erzählt wird.
Ich bin 16, wie schon gesagt. In diesem Monat werde ich 17 und, wenn auch ich im "Kiddie"- Alter bin, ich denke nicht ich bin eines. Ich hab eine Ausbildung, einen super Realschul- Abschluss (aus meiner Sicht) und meinen spaß im Leben. Ich lese Zeitung, stehe alleine auf, kann kochen und überlebe auch mal einen Monat ohne Eltern (zumindest aus der Theorie, Jedenfalls hätte ich am Ende des Monats kaum noch Geld für Essen...).
Ich will nich sagen ich bin sonst ein toller, ich bin einfach nur ein 16-jähriger der arbeiten toll findet und es sehr gerne tut.


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

jeder unter 18 hat egtl eh nichts hier zu schreiben, weil euch ein ü18 server nicht betrifft und der TE euch auch nicht gefragt hat...und genau das ist das problem welches ihr mit ü18 habt, und hier rumheult "gibt auch ü18 die bös sind und dann auf ü18 server dürfen... heul whine will auch" (die 18 von mir benutzt wegen TOPIC)....

juhu bald mittagspause und ich muss euch verlassen


----------



## Eubi (4. April 2008)

Verstehe nicht warum die Jugendlichen sich so Aufregen das manche einen 18+ Server wollen. Es ist ja nicht gesagt worden das ihr nicht mehr spielen dürft. Es geht ja nur darum das manche den Server wechseln wollen um mit Leuten zu spielen die auf gleicher Wellenlänge sind. Es wäre ja nur ein NEUER SERVER und kein Alter Server von dem ihr gekickt werdet und alles verliert was ihr aufgebaut habt.
Und es wird ja nicht so sein das aufeinmal alle 18+ Spieler auf diesen einen Server wechseln.


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

musssein schrieb:


> jeder unter 18 hat egtl eh nichts hier zu schreiben, weil euch ein ü18 server nicht betrifft und der TE euch auch nicht gefragt hat...und genau das ist das problem welches ihr mit ü18 habt, und hier rumheult "gibt auch ü18 die bös sind und dann auf ü18 server dürfen... heul whine will auch" (die 18 von mir benutzt wegen TOPIC)....
> 
> juhu bald mittagspause und ich muss euch verlassen



Es betrifft uns, wir werden immerhin ausgeschlossen aufgrund unseres Alters, was man nicht ändern kann. Und du klingst nicht gerade erwachsen mein Lieber. Du kannst auch vernünftig mit uns schreiben und nicht so tun als könnten wir nur gewhine verstehen...


----------



## doldin (4. April 2008)

ZITAT(stylow @ 4.04.2008, 00:13) 

bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies

ende

-------
/ironie on
oh man du bist der Held aller 18+. Ich hab noch nie so viel geistreiches und Informatives gelesen. Das sagt alles aus was man wissen muss. 
/ironie off

Das zeugt nicht von geistiger Reife. 
Du kannst nicht alle in die gleiche Schublade werfen nur weil ein paar sich daneben benehmen. Haben dich mal ein paar "kiddies" übertrumpft?
Ich hab kein Problem mit unter 18 jährigen, es gibt in jeder alters gruppe "kiddies" das hat nix mit dem alter zutun. Deine aussage ist "kiddiehaft" greif dir mal an die eigene Nase.

Gruss Doldin


----------



## ambrador (4. April 2008)

Etwas seltsam ist: einen 18+ Server wird man nicht herbeiargumentieren können.

1.) die Sache mit den 18+ Gilden ist schonmal ein guter Vorschlag. 
Dabei geht es nicht darum, dass erst ab 18+ "gut" gespielt wird. Ich selbst habe auch Probleme damit, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich um 3.00 Uhr Nachts mit einem 13-jährigen in einer Instanz bin. Gerade *weil* der soziale Druck in einer Instanz doch ziemlich groß ist und man eben nicht einfach sagen kann "Mutti sagt, ich muss ins Bett". Auf einem 18+ Server könnte man sich einfach sicher sein, nicht in das Hoheitsgebiet der Erziehungsberechtigten einzugreifen.

2.) Auf einem 18+ Server könnte man Dinge freigeben, die sonst nicht erlaubt wären: Gewalt, Sex, usf. Gerade als RP-Fan stiege damit die "Realität". Andererseits verhalte ich mich auf einem 18- Server wesentlich "vorbildlicher" weil ich mir gar nicht vorstellen will, ich würde mit einem Jugendlichen "dirty" talken.

3.) Blizz zu einem "18+"-Server überreden, geht nur, wenn damit genug Gewinn für Blizz verbunden wäre: Also schreibt an den Hersteller und sagt, was ihr extra bezahlen würdet (5€ im Monat?)

ambrador


----------



## Pymonte (4. April 2008)

Und ausschluss aufgrund des Alters gibts überall, ist doch normal.
Da habt ihr auch nichts zu entscheiden, da euch bis zur Volljährigkeit die Entscheidungskraft abgesprochen wird, naja ab 16 habt ihr schon ein geringes Maß an selbstentscheidung vom Staat zugesprochen bekommen.

Und wenn es ein ab 18 Server gibt, dann kann ein Spieler unter 18 nix dagegen machen und es sollte ihm auch egal sein. Er hat dort nix zu suchen, genauso wie ein 14 Jähriger nicht auto fahrend auf der Straße anzutreffend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (4. April 2008)

aja und dann soll man für nen wow acc schon sein ausweis an blizz schicken.. a ok


----------



## Shênya (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Also ich für meine Teil lasse mir, wenn ich random in eine Innie gehe, von allen Beteiligten vorher eine Ausweiskopie zumailen und Referenzen früherer Arbeitgeber. (Sicherheitshalber meistens auch noch den Impfausweis man liest ja viel über Viren und Würmer in der Presse)
> Zugegeben, das hält ein bisschen auf, aber ich kann so sicher sein, nur mit verantwortungvollen und sprachlich wie schriftlich eloquenten Personen den örtlichen Monster vor die Glocke zu hauen.
> 
> Den seien wir doch mal ehrlich, erst der 18te Geburtstag macht einen Menschen doch zum Menschen.
> ...



wieder einmal ein absolut genialer Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur Abschnitt 2 nehm ich Dir übel *grml*

/topic

Ü18 Server.. ne sache für sich.. wie möchtest Du denn überprüfen, dass nur 18+ da sind? Das Alter im Computer zu fälschen is doch überhaupt keine Sache!
Und wie schon oft erläutert wurde: Kiddie =/= Kind.


----------



## Kankru (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Es gibt Kiddies, die nicht spielen können und sich schlecht verhalten, 
ABER es gibt auch über 18 jährige die nicht spielen können und sich schlecht verhalten.

Ich wär dagegen, wenn ich in grp unterwegs bin, kenne ich meistens die Spieler.
Den einen oder anderen jüngeren habe ich auch schon mitgenommen, diese haben sich aber eigentlich immer korrekt verhalten und ihren job gemacht!

Das einzigste komische sind manchmal im TS die Stimmen, wenn man fragt: "Bist du ein Mädchen?" ^^

Aber im Ernst, Server ab 18 sind quatsch, im Low-lvl Bereich merkt man, dass die "Kiddies" sich austoben und hier und da nach Hilfe fragen, wo man keine brauch oder wofür sie einfach nur zu low sind.

MfG


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> Es betrifft uns, wir werden immerhin ausgeschlossen aufgrund unseres Alters, was man nicht ändern kann. Und du klingst nicht gerade erwachsen mein Lieber. Du kannst auch vernünftig mit uns schreiben und nicht so tun als könnten wir nur gewhine verstehen...



also moment....ihr werden ausgeschlossen von leuten die nichts mit euch zutun haben wollen, deswegen gehen sie auf einen ü18, der rest bleibt ja auf den normalen. jetzt sage mir was du auf einem server willst, auf den menschen gegangen sind, die vorurteile gegen dich haben, auf grund deines alters....und jetzt komm nicht mit "um diese vorurteile zu widerlegen"....das verlangt keiner von dir. du kannst ja mal einem schwarzen vorschlagen er solle bei der nächsten jahresversammlung des KKK jene vom gegenteil überzeugen...richtig die haben daran wenig interesse..


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und ausschluss aufgrund des Alters gibts überall, ist doch normal.
> Da habt ihr auch nichts zu entscheiden, da euch bis zur Volljährigkeit die Entscheidungskraft abgesprochen wird, naja ab 16 habt ihr schon ein geringes Maß an selbstentscheidung vom Staat zugesprochen bekommen.
> 
> Und wenn es ein ab 18 Server gibt, dann kann ein Spieler unter 18 nix dagegen machen und es sollte ihm auch egal sein. Er hat dort nix zu suchen, genauso wie ein 14 Jähriger nicht auto fahrend auf der Straße anzutreffend ist
> ...



Leider gibt es das.
Ja, ab 16 kannste soviel bestimmen... Da könnte ich genauso gut einen Sandkasten in der Sahara aufstellen und Geld dafür verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er hat dort nix zu suchen, jo. Ich stimme dir auch zu, es wäre besser wenn es sowas gibt- aber bitte erst wenn ich 18 bin. Ich hab kein Bock dann nur noch die wirklichen "kiddies" zu treffen.
Aber wie willst du so einen ab 18 Server machen? Eine Kopies des Persos an Blizzard schicken? Einen Fragebogen beantworten? Nach kurzer ZEit wären die "richtigen" Ergebnisse bei Blizzard. Den Perso kopieren macht wenig Sinn.
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit einen ab 18 Server zu machen und nur Leute ab 18 drauf zu lassen, denke ich. Wenn doch, ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## Dagrolian (4. April 2008)

server über 18 ist vom prinzip her keine schlechte idee. allerdings halte ich das alter für ein falsches kriterium. relevant in einer community sind umgangsformen und soziales verhalten. der eine kann es mit 14, der andere nicht mit 40 - das ist nur menschlich.

meine lösung: ich spiele mit den leuten die ich gut finde und versuche diejenigen die mich über gebühr nerven zu ignorieren.

das einzige was wirklich nervt sind mimimi-threads und leute die wirklich zu JEDEM thema glauben etwas zu sagen zu haben.

cu
dagro


----------



## Antimon (4. April 2008)

Joa das wäre gut, wenn endlich ein Server über 18 aufgemacht wird.
Dann hört endlich das Geflame auf den anderen Servern auf.

Die meißten Flames im Channel kommen nämlich nicht von den Kiddys,
sondern von gefrusteten Arbeitnehmer oder Studenten, die Abends ihre schlechte Laune im Spiel ablassen.


----------



## Morcan (4. April 2008)

Panasori du hast mir echt nen Lachanfall verschafft



> WORLD OF WARCRAFT IST SCHEIßE!!!
> *´¨ )
> ¸.•´¸.•´¨) ¸.•*¨)
> (¸.•´ (¸.•´ (¸.•*´¯`*•> Wegen den vielen Arbeitslosen die das Spiel ernst nehmen!



ein wenig daneben unter Spiele-Interessen 





> World of Warcraft


Überhaupt deine Argumente beweisen das ein 18+Server sehr sinnig wäre aber leider wird man es nicht schaffen jüngere dort fern zu halten (schließt auch "geistig" jüngere ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Dagrolian schrieb:


> server über 18 ist vom prinzip her keine schlechte idee. allerdings halte ich das alter für ein falsches kriterium. relevant in einer community sind umgangsformen und soziales verhalten. der eine kann es mit 14, der andere nicht mit 40 - das ist nur menschlich.
> 
> meine lösung: ich spiele mit den leuten die ich gut finde und versuche diejenigen die mich über gebühr nerven zu ignorieren.
> 
> ...




/sign

Dazu muss man einfach sagen : Wenn ihr ein Spiel ab 12 spielt, dann muss man mit sowas rechnen. Age of Conan zum Beispiel wird ne andere USK-Freigabe bekommen.


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Zum Ausschluss unter 18 jähriger oder einer Eröffnung eines Servers für über 18 jährige sag ich nur eins:
Schaut euch mal viele Comments *von angeblich über 18 jährigen* zu diesem Thema an. Und dann denkt noch mal darüber nach, ob es wirklich Sinn macht einen extra Server zu eröffnen...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Te-Rax (4. April 2008)

Wie gesagt: Kiddy sind nicht gleich NUR unter 18 Jährige. D.h. es wird immer noch Kiddy geflame auf einem "18+ Server" geben.
Zwar nicht mehr soo viel, aber trozdem bleibts so.


----------



## Barlum von Lothar (4. April 2008)

ich muß mal fix hier meinen senf dazu ablassen.

leute, es macht nun wirklich keinen sinn server ab 18 herbei zu schreien. was soll das bitte schön bringen?
jemand der gestern noch 17 war und ein vollarsch wird mit 18 kein heiliger. auch nicht mit 19 oder 20. 
es liegt doch einzig und allein daran wie die masse mit volldeppen jeden alters umgeht. wenn ihr helden alle so schnell bei der musik seid, dann will ich bitte schön auch einen server Ü35. da hab ich dann meine ruhe.
aber darum geht es doch nicht. 
niemand wird gezwungen dieses spiel zu spielen. ihr macht das alle freiwillig. natürlich gibt es spieler die nerven wie die pest und beleidigen. aber was solls. ihr haltet euch für erwachsen? dann steht da drüber und nutzt die möglichkeiten die euch blizz an die hand gegeben hat. ignoriert spieler die nerven und meldet spieler die beleidigend werden. ganz einfach.

fertig...danke fürs lesen


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> Die meißten Flames im Channel kommen nämlich nicht von den Kiddys,
> sondern von gefrusteten Arbeitnehmer oder Studenten, die Abends ihre schlechte Laune im Spiel ablassen.



och du...dem kann ich schon morgens hier im forum frönen




> leute, es macht nun wirklich keinen sinn server ab 18 herbei zu schreien. was soll das bitte schön bringen?
> jemand der gestern noch 17 war und ein vollarsch wird mit 18 kein heiliger. auch nicht mit 19 oder 20.
> es liegt doch einzig und allein daran wie die masse mit volldeppen jeden alters umgeht. wenn ihr helden alle so schnell bei der musik seid, dann will ich bitte schön auch einen server Ü35. da hab ich dann meine ruhe.
> aber darum geht es doch nicht.



leute, es macht nun wirklich keinen sinn eine disco ab 18 herbei zu schreien. was soll das bitte schön bringen?
jemand der gestern noch 17 war und ein vollarsch wird mit 18 kein heiliger. auch nicht mit 19 oder 20. 
es liegt doch einzig und allein daran wie die masse mit volldeppen jeden alters umgeht. wenn ihr helden alle so schnell bei der musik seid, dann will ich bitte schön auch eine disco Ü35. da hab ich dann meine ruhe.
aber darum geht es doch nicht. <-----doch ganz genau darum geht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

musssein schrieb:


> also moment....ihr werden ausgeschlossen von leuten die nichts mit euch zutun haben wollen, deswegen gehen sie auf einen ü18, der rest bleibt ja auf den normalen. jetzt sage mir was du auf einem server willst, auf den menschen gegangen sind, die vorurteile gegen dich haben, auf grund deines alters....und jetzt komm nicht mit "um diese vorurteile zu widerlegen"....das verlangt keiner von dir. du kannst ja mal einem schwarzen vorschlagen er solle bei der nächsten jahresversammlung des KKK jene vom gegenteil überzeugen...richtig die haben daran wenig interesse..



Du wirst lachen, ich fing mit WoW an und kannte den Begriff "Kiddie" gar nicht. Ich habe mich nie drum gekümmert was man von mir denkt, bis ich lvl 60 erreicht hab und nur noch "Suchen noch Leute für unsere Gilde, bitte erst ab 18" oder "Suchen noch Leute für unseren Raid, bitte erst ab 18". Wie soll ich mich da fühlen? Ok, ich habe eh nich raiden wollen, aber dennoch. Erst da fing es an mich zu stören. Nun bin ich wirklich eher bemüht darum das es nicht heißt "Alle Leute unter 18 sind Kiddies", ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
"KKK"- die Abkürzung sagt mir nix, aber ich schätze, es ist eine Rechtsradikale Organisation. Nun, sicher, ich könnte es vorschlagen- aber ich bezweifle ob dieser maximal pigmentierte Mensch (Sorry, nimm´s mir nich übel, dass musste einfach sein) den Vorschlag annimmt.


----------



## ambrador (4. April 2008)

Ein einfaches Mittel U18 fernzuhalten wäre, die Kosten zu erhöhen. Da Taschengeld notorisch knapp ist, könnte man Ü18 Server (zusätzlich zu einem Alter-Verifikationssystem) einfach 5€ teurer machen und hätte den Vorteil, dass sich U18 entscheiden müsste: WoW (Ü18), Schachtel Zigaretten oder billige Flasche Vodka.

ambrador


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Blizzard wird da keinen Finger krum machen, denn die Mehrheit der Spieler ist garantiert unter 18.

Aber was solls, diese Personen einfach auf die Ignore-List und fertig. Wenn die zu voll wird, gibs immernoch AddOns dafür.


----------



## bma (4. April 2008)

> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...



scheiße bist du matt inner birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was geht den heutzutage auf Schulplätzen ab ?!  ------> Schlägereien


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> Du wirst lachen, ich fing mit WoW an und kannte den Begriff "Kiddie" gar nicht. Ich habe mich nie drum gekümmert was man von mir denkt, bis ich lvl 60 erreicht hab und nur noch "Suchen noch Leute für unsere Gilde, bitte erst ab 18" oder "Suchen noch Leute für unseren Raid, bitte erst ab 18". Wie soll ich mich da fühlen? Ok, ich habe eh nich raiden wollen, aber dennoch. Erst da fing es an mich zu stören. Nun bin ich wirklich eher bemüht darum das es nicht heißt "Alle Leute unter 18 sind Kiddies", ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
> "KKK"- die Abkürzung sagt mir nix, aber ich schätze, es ist eine Rechtsradikale Organisation. Nun, sicher, ich könnte es vorschlagen- aber ich bezweifle ob dieser maximal pigmentierte Mensch (Sorry, nimm´s mir nich übel, dass musste einfach sein) den Vorschlag annimmt.



ja dann ist es doch perfekt. auf den normalen servern wirst du keine menschen mit vorurteilen finden..und keine ab18 gilden etc, dieses ganze gelumpe ist dann auf ü18 servern

ja, KKK sind die mit den weißen mütze aus den usa


----------



## Ange!uz (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!




Lange keine so bescheuerte Antwort gehört. WOW kann für jeden erwachsenen der Tagsüber schwer arbeiten geht, abend zum Entspannen oder Abschalten da sein.

Wenn ich 12 Stunden malochen war, freue ich mich auf jeden Raid.

P.S. bin schon einige Zeit dabei und habe nie was geschrieben, aber diesmal musste es sein bei diesem Spruch.

P.P.S  Ich bin fast 38 und wenn ich WOW spiele bin und kann ich "Kiddy" sein. Wir haben sogar eine extra "Kiddy" Gilde, wo "erwachsene" mal Kiddy sein können und es macht einen tirischen fun.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Wenn schon einen +18 Server dann nicht wegen der "Aggro-Berlin Ey Alda Gethho Kiddies" sondern damit man mal all die schönen Erwachsenen Sachen machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Ich will nackte Blutelfinnen mit Genitalen

- Ich will ein Bordell in Org und mir dort mit meinem Tauren nen  Tripper holen (Stärke - 20 debuff)

- Ich will aus der Leber von Gnomen meine Zukunft lesen

- Ich will Cratferrezepte für Dildos, Reizwäsche und ähnliches

- Ich will Gayclubs für die männlichen Blut- und Nachtelfen

- Ich will im Blut meiner Feinde baden (tatsächlich und nicht sprichwörtlich)

- Ich will Nachelfen foltern können bevor ich sie töte

- Ich will ne Politikerklasse die GMs bestechen können

- Ich will ........ahhh was könnte man alles machen *träum*


----------



## er1301 (4. April 2008)

Es wird immer Leute geben mit denen man zurecht kommt und andere mit denen man super gern spielt!
Es ist wie im richtigen Leben man muß halt ein bisschen suchen und aussortieren. Und Idoten gibt es auch in einem Ü18 Bereich!!
Also Probiert miteinander auszukommen und meidet halt die Leute mit denen ihr nicht könnt. Ich mein ihr zieht ja auch nicht aus ner stadt nur weil euch leute nerven, oder ihr sperrt die leute ja auch nicht ein die sich nicht benehmen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ciao Kaza


----------



## ambrador (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn schon einen +18 Server dann nicht wegen der "Aggro-Berlin Ey Alda Gethho Kiddies" sondern damit man mal all die schönen Erwachsenen Sachen machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA JA!

Ein Umhang aus Tauren-Fell ...
Ein "realer" Schrumpfkopfgürtel ...
Wie wärs mit einem emote "/makelove" (ok oder "/f...")
Wir wissen seit Barbarian (hieß das so?): Ein finishing move, bei dem der Kopf am Rumpf verharrt, ist *kein* finishing move.


----------



## Spankey (4. April 2008)

Bin dafür weil scheiss Kiddies???

Manch Erwachsener benimmt sich schlimmer als irgend ein Kiddie.

Also Diskusion um sonst....

Server ab 18 ist unnütz!!!


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

@Panasori Ich kenne genug Erwachsene die Arbeiten/Studieren und nebenbei WoW spielen und keiner von denen ist ,,völlig fertig im kopf!". Sowas zu behaupten ist ,,völliger" Unsinn!
Ob ein Erwachsener um zu Entspannen Abends Glotze schaut, oder mit Freunden in WoW rumgurkt, ist völlig gleich.

Zudem sind die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard ERWACHSENE, die dein Spiel gemacht haben. Was sind die dann? /ironie on
Oh noes Erwachsene die ihr Geld damit verdienen ein SPIEL zu entwickeln. Die sind völlig krank im Kopf! Müssen sofort in die Klapse!!!! /ironie off

-.-


----------



## PTY (4. April 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen hier, aber zur Frage des TEs:

Warum die Leute das wollen? Weil bei älteren Spielern die Einstellung zum Spiel anders ist, andere Ziele angestrebt werden und diese oft (nicht immer) zuverlässiger sind.

Spieler, die die Welt nicht braucht, sind die, ...

... die in Instanzen immer nur "GOGOGO" schreien, wenn der Healer 10% Mana und der Tank nur noch 40% HP hat
... die als Nicht-Tank vorzeitig pullen und dabei "versehentlich" noch eine zweite Mobgruppe mitpullen
... die vor dem Endboss einfach offline gehen, weil Mutti zum Essen ruft
... die sich nicht mit vernünftigen RAID-Skillungen auseinander setzen, nur auf Damage gehen und dadurch ständig Aggro ziehen
... die nicht wissen, das ein Tank antanken muss

Das heisst nicht, daß alle jüngeren Spieler so drauf sind. Es gibt natürlich löbliche Ausnahmen, aber wir in unserer Gilde haben genau diese Probleme häufig mit jüngeren Spielern gehabt.


----------



## Zaubercorrre (4. April 2008)

Naja, ich bin 17 und sitze somit zwischen den Stühlen, aber auf der einen Seite kann man nie irgendeine "Gruppe" dafür verantwortlich machen. Ich habe schon genug ältere Leute miterlebt die nur am rumnörgeln und flamen waren das einem höhren und Sehen vergeht.

Ich bin nicht dafür weil dieses Gemischte zwischen "Alt" und jung doch auch etwas hat...in meinen Augen ist ein 18+ Server sinnfrei.

bitte danke


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> *Manch* Erwachsener benimmt sich schlimmer als irgend eines der 1mio wow Kiddies.


----------



## Bovino (4. April 2008)

Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, da die User das spiel etwas ernster nehmen. Natürlich sol es einem selber spass machen doch sollte man den Anderen das spiel nicht verderben. Viele spieler, besonders in den niedrigeren stufen halten sich nicht an gewisse Regeln das Alter is da ganz egal.
Dazu gehört: 
- kein zuspammen der chats oder gar durch flüstern.
- auch wow hat eine chatiquette, also sollte man sich daran halten
- wenn man sich für pvp meldet sollte man auch was machen, Ehre leachen is abartig
- sollte man sich in einer Instanz oder raidgruppe ist eine afk oder loggout warnung sehr nett, es ist erschreckend wenn der heiler oder tank sich nicht mehr bewegt oder gar verschwindet 
.
.
-

diese Liste lässt sich fast endlos fortsetzen. Server ab 18 sind fragwürdig, einhalten einfacher regeln dagegen leicht.


----------



## Caupolican (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - Ich will ne Politikerklasse die GMs bestechen können




Das gefällt mir am allerbesten - obwohl Deine anderen Ideen auch nicht schlecht sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wen wundert es?
> Guck Dir mal sein myBuffed Profil an und füge dann die Information dazu dass er hier schon mehrfach wegen seinen RL Flames aufgefallen ist.


Der gehört in die Kategorie Kiddies.
Grüsse


----------



## Hamuul (4. April 2008)

So ich werd jetz einfach ma dem klischee gerecht Q.Q
Äh fu? warum server nur für 18jährige ich mein es kommt nich unbedingt aufs alter drauf an.. ohne kiddys würd wow garnich laufen.. ich mein es gibt VIEEEELEE top spieler die unter 18 sind... kumpel von mir full t6 und so und is erst 15-.- also ich find das is so unlogisch ich mein ich flame auch gern.. und JEDER wirklich JEDER egal über 18 oder darunter hat bestimmt auch schonmal geflamt.... also ich versteh das nich ganz warum kiddys in wow so schlecht angesehen sind.. meißtens können sie sogar besser spielen!!


----------



## -sonixx- (4. April 2008)

bin dabei leuts, sagt mir bitte sofort bescheid wenn es sowas gibt.


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

da ist nichts fragwürdig oder sinnfrei....es spricht einfach nichts dagegen! mir ist schon klar, dass es nicht so kommen wird, aber wenn ich teilweise so einen flotten otto hier lesen muss kann ich einfach`s maul nicht halten

*edit da schon wieder einer. Hamuul das ist mal voll am thema vorbei, auf einem gymnasium würdeste nun inhalt 5- bekommen und aus die maus, da ist auch nichts mehr mit ausdruck 4 zu retten


----------



## Lomiraan (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wenn euch die kiddies wirklich stören dann hört doch auf!!! wenn mich etwas stört was ich nich machen muss dann höre ich damit auf und bin nich am whinen, aber ihr könnt nicht aufhören, weil ihr im RL keine anerkennung bekommt wie in WoW für euer eq , stimmts?!




Also wenn dir die schule nich gefällt hörst du auch auf?

Ich selber finde es einfach schade das so etwas als Möglichkeit auftaucht.Mir und vielen anderen in meinem Alter gehn die ganzen "kiddys" auch auf die nerven.Aber wie tikume schon angemerkt hat, muss das nicht direkt mit dem Alter der Person zusamen hängen.



Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich bin mir deshalb sicher das es dann auf diesem "erst ab 18" Server immer noch unangemessenes Verhalten geben wird.



topdiver schrieb:


> Absolutes PRO !!!
> 
> Auf den Server würde ich sofort wechseln, weil:
> 
> ...


Das Argument halte ich auch für dumm. "Ich muss ins Bett" hat doch nichts mit "kiddy" zu tun! Auch Erwachsene, oder n diesem Falle eher "Geistig Reifere", müssen schlafen.Das ist in meinen Augen verantwortungsvoll um ausgeschlafen am Arbeitzplatz zu erscheinen.Wenn du unbedingt um 3 Uhr Nachts raiden willst, dann tu das doch von Fr auf Sa, oder Sa auf So.Da ist die chance kleiner das die jüngeren von ihren Eltern aus schlafen müssen bzw. die älteren arbeiten müssen.



topdiver schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Zahl 18 nicht die Schallmauer, die ein Mensch auf dem Wege zur geistigen Reife durchbricht. Aber das Alter klammert einen hohen Prozentsatz der "geistigen Tiefflieger" aus. Und genau darum geht es !


/sing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur das das einfach nicht klappen wird.Den deine "geistigen Tiefflieger" wird es weiter geben.
Und wer weiß, das sind vll die schlimmeren!



topdiver schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe keine Lust mehr auf FU, Kackboon, geh sterben, ... Deine Mudda usw. Es geht, glaube ich, nicht darum die jüngeren Spieler zu diskrimminieren. Wir wollen einfach nur unsere Ruhe, nach einem harten Tag an der Arbeitsfront. Wohin Du, Panasori, ersteinmal kommen musst !!!



Panasori ist für mich zum Bleistift ein typisches "kiddy".Panasoris "Beiträge"Haben nichtmal im entferntesten mit den posts vor ihm zu tun.Überschrift gelesen-->flame-->Freun. 
Ich will nachdem ich mit meinem Tagesablauf fertig bin auch noch ein paar ruhige minuten am Pc verbringen, das will doch jeder, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hamuul schrieb:


> So ich werd jetz einfach ma dem klischee gerecht Q.Q
> Äh fu? warum server nur für 18jährige ich mein es kommt nich unbedingt aufs alter drauf an.. ohne kiddys würd wow garnich laufen.. ich mein es gibt VIEEEELEE top spieler die unter 18 sind... kumpel von mir full t6 und so und is erst 15-.- also ich find das is so unlogisch ich mein ich flame auch gern.. und JEDER wirklich JEDER egal über 18 oder darunter hat bestimmt auch schonmal geflamt.... also ich versteh das nich ganz warum kiddys in wow so schlecht angesehen sind.. meißtens können sie sogar besser spielen!!



Genau meine Meinung =)

MfG Lomi


----------



## schoeni (4. April 2008)

bin überhaupt für eine ab 18 WoW Version wie sie Ohrensammler beschrieben hat

dann würd ich mich mit meinem zwerg nur so durch die Orkhorden schnetzeln und über abgetrennte gliemaßen stolpern *harhar*


----------



## MoeMT384 (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Top!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Clever argumentiert, gut recherchiert, sauber inszeniert, bestens fundiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ehrlich: Ich halte nichts von Servern ab 18. Da mir schon diverse Spieler jüngeren Alters sehr positiv aufgefallen sind und ebenso Spieler, die älter sind, negativ aufgefallen sind, hat meiner Meinung nach das "Kiddy-sein" nichts mit dem eigentlichen Alter des Spielers zu tun. 

Daher entscheide ich lieber selbst, mit wem ich spiele und mit wem nicht... Stylow wäre einer derjenigen, von denen ich mich lieber fernhalten würde ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## ambrador (4. April 2008)

*für* Ü18-Server scheint mir auch zu sprechen, dass "guter Spieler" von U18 ganz anders definiert zu werden scheint, als es mir (Ü30) vorschweben würde.

"Guter Spieler"

U18:
- T6 equipped
- weiß alles und kann alles
- hat eine Arenawertung von 2200+
- wird nicht von Mutti zum Essen gerufen


Ü30:
- hat ein EPIC-Kara Teil und freut sich riesig darüber
- hat eine Arenawertung von 0:3 und wundert sich, warum er keine Arenapunkte bekommt seit Wochen
- muss Weg, weil er für seine Kinder Essen kochen muss.
- erklärt im Alterac zum 25. Mal an einem Tag freundlich, dass man bitte bei Drek nicht rausläuft, weil Drek sonst wieder volles Leben bekommt und das den Kampf unnötig in die Länge zieht
- verzichtet auf WoW-Speech
- freut sich, wenn er eine Ini noch *nicht* kennt und versucht bis zum 10. Wipe den verflixten Boss ohne buffed.de zu lösen
- freut sich, wenn er den neuen Gildenmitgliedern ein paar Kräuter farmen gehen kann, damit sie endlich den ... Trank herstellen können
- organisiert eine Schnitzeljagd für seine Gilde
- pflegt die Gilden-Webseite
- bemüht sich nicht ooc zu reden (ein bißchen)
- muntert andere Mitspieler auf, wenn etwas nicht klappt 
- usw. usw.


----------



## Yuloc (4. April 2008)

Das wäre eine gute Massnahme, bin dafür: Server ab 18  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wurde wegen einem jüngeren Spieler aus WoW gekickt, weil er Scheiße gespielt hat
und ich dann etwas Pampig wurde im BG


----------



## Gias (4. April 2008)

bin absolut für Server ab 18!
Dann können wir die ganzen geistigen schwachmatten die sich für intelligent halten und dabei noch 
den drang verspüren ihre vermeintliche überlegenheit der umwelt mitzuteilen da abladen
-ein hoch auf die entlastung der normalen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (4. April 2008)

Auf der einen Seite muss man sagen, dass es auch einige Leute 18+ gibt die sich kindisch verhalten. Und umgekehrt natürlich, gibt es Leute die unter 18 sind und trotzdem reifer sind.

Eine klare Trennlinie kann man nicht ziehen. Trotzdem ist es so, dass ein Großteil der Spieler eben schon nach dem Prinzip einzuordnen ist. Ka, 18 Jahre, von mir aus könnten es auch 16 oder 17 Jahre sein.

Aber generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass mich noch nie jemand ingame grundlos beleidigt etc. hat, der 18+ oder auch 16+ war. Zudem war es auch bei uns eine ganze Weile in Gilde so, dass sich jeder bewerben konnte. Ka, von mir aus auch 14 Jährige. Bei den Raids hat sich dann aber gezeigt, dass (jetzt nicht alle) aber in 90% aller Fälle, diese jüngeren Spieler sehr unzuverlässig sind. Genauso, wie von verschiedenen Vorpostern schon beschrieben - sowas kann man sich als Raidgilde nicht leisten, dass 24 Leute 20 Minuten warten müssen, wenn der Typi die halbe Instanz pullt oder jede Stunde für 15 Minuten /afk geht ohne auch nur einen Ton zu sagen.

Es stimmt schon, eine Trennlinie ist nicht 100% richtig, aber in den allermeisten Fällen passt sie eben schon.



> Letztens in Alterac ging wieder das Geflamelos:
> SpielerA: "SpielerB, ogogo geh nordtrm defen!!!!1"
> SpielerB: "Sry, ich bin gerade Friedhof-XY einnehmen."
> SpielerA: "Ey du kacknoob! ich rape deine mudda."


^^Sry, so einen Müll schreibt keiner über 18. 



mfg


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> bin absolut für Server ab 18!
> Dann können wir die ganzen geistigen schwachmatten die sich für intelligent halten und dabei noch
> den drang verspüren ihre vermeintliche überlegenheit der umwelt mitzuteilen da abladen
> -ein hoch auf die entlastung der normalen server



heureka


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Dann macht doch gleich wow ab 65...
Geht alles schön ruhig und langsam zu..
kein´Gestreite kein geschümpfe und alles ist gut....
Und auch wenn zehn Wipes sind man ist ja in Rente und hat Zeit..

-ironie off-

Blizzard wird es sich nie erlauben können einen Server ab 18 zu machen
da werden die dann viel zu zugeflamet und in den offi Foren ist die Hölle los...


@Ohrensammler
Ätsch nicht edietert


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Yuloc schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Massnahme, bin dafür: Server ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Juhu, wieder was für mein Poesiealbum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Herr Richter, der andere Autofahrer war ganz klar schuld, der ist so dämlich gefahren, da musste ich ihm einfach ein paar aufs Maul hauen, da kann ich dann ja wirklich nichts für!!!!"


@ TrOll3   

Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> ^^Sry, so einen Müll schreibt keiner über 18.



Leider doch. Bei so einem Müll ist die Schallgrenze bei 25 oder so.

Ich arbeite in einem Beruf, wo es meistens um Streitigkeiten geht. Ihr glaubt einfach nicht was manche tun um anderen zu schaden. Ich meine jetzt keine Gewaltverbrechen, sondern unsinnige Sachen. Da gibt es keine Altersgrenze. Bisher hat es keiner Angesprochen, weil manche meinen das dass Beleidigend sein könnte. Aber es liegt ganz einfach nur an der Bildung. Je weniger jemand gebiltet ist, desto schlimmer ist die Reaktion. Wiederum gibt es Exemplare die gebildet sind allerdings kein EQ haben. Das Alter spielt im normalfall keine Rolle, außer dass sich die Interessen und Ansichten unterscheiden. Der Umgang auf einem 18er Server wird nicht besser. Die Grenzen wo sich die Interessen kreuzen snd 12, 16, 18, und 30. Da drüber gehts dann um Krankheiten etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wir unterscheiden zwischen den Beleidigungen.. da bringt eine Altergrenze gar nichts, und der Geselligkeiten, da bringen die richtigen Altersgrenzen schon einen kleinen Vorteil, da man die Chance hat mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen, die evtl die gleichen Interessen teilen.

Ich wollte eigentlich noch mehr schreiben, aber ich bin auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Lomiraan (4. April 2008)

Yuloc schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Massnahme, bin dafür: Server ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dann bist meiner Meinung nach du das kiddy -.-


----------



## torpedo979 (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

/sign


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ TrOll3
> 
> Mist
> 
> ...


Es heit TrNULLll3 (Tr0ll3) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es so einen Server gebe wo die "geistig höheren" spielen würde ich es eher machen
wenn ein bestimmter GM sich dann um die "niedrigeren" "kümmert" (verwarnung, kick, bann)


----------



## Xamthys (4. April 2008)

Yuloc schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Massnahme, bin dafür: Server ab 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm, ich denke dann bist du selber schuld...

Nur weil du meinst jmd. spielt nicht so gut, musst du ja nicht gleich pampig werden.Vielleicht hätte jmd. anderes gesagt du spielst schlechter als er...
Sich wegen sowas aufzuregen ist Kiddyverhalten

Und ich selber bin für server ab 18. Dann können die, die sich gestört fühlen den server wechseln und die anderen bleiben da und spielen brav weiter ^^
Ganz wird das nie aufhören mit blödem Verhalten, aber man kann es ja zumindest versuchen zu reduzieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Gwynny schaut sich um und liest...sie schielt auf ihren Beitragslink Nr. 127 auf Seite 7....sie schüttelt mit dem Kopf...danach geht sie wieder....


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

Ich wäre für Server ab 25 - aber nicht, weil ich alle jüngeren für unreif halte - das kann man absolut nicht pauschalisieren. Der Vorteil wären einfach die gängigen Arbeitszeiten und die damit verbundene Toleranz gegenüber Gelegenheitsspielern. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist es einfach wahrscheinlicher, daß man auf Leute trifft, die nen Job / Familie / genug anderen Kram um die Ohren haben und das Spiel nicht mehr so abnormal ernst nehmen.  *hm*

.oO(Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt keinem auf den Schlips getreten *hüstel* - hier muß man ja nach einem Satz schon mit Steinigung rechnen.)


----------



## Strikêr°us (4. April 2008)

Dann erzählt mir bitte auch wie blizz das kontrollieren soll.

Mfg Strikêr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Server ab 25 - aber nicht, weil ich alle jüngeren für unreif halte - das kann man absolut nicht pauschalisieren. Der Vorteil wären einfach die gängigen Arbeitszeiten und die damit verbundene Toleranz gegenüber Gelegenheitsspielern. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist es einfach wahrscheinlicher, daß man auf Leute trifft, die nen Job / Familie / genug anderen Kram um die Ohren haben und das Spiel nicht mehr so abnormal ernst nehmen.  *hm*
> 
> .oO(Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt keinem auf den Schlips getreten *hüstel* - hier muß man ja nach einem Satz schon mit Steinigung rechnen.)



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ist wenigstens anständig begründet und nicht so realitätsfern.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Hubautz (4. April 2008)

Hamuul schrieb:


> So ich werd jetz einfach ma dem klischee gerecht Q.Q
> Äh fu? warum server nur für 18jährige ich mein es kommt nich unbedingt aufs alter drauf an.. ohne kiddys würd wow garnich laufen.. ich mein es gibt VIEEEELEE top spieler die unter 18 sind... kumpel von mir full t6 und so und is erst 15-.- also ich find das is so unlogisch ich mein ich flame auch gern.. und JEDER wirklich JEDER egal über 18 oder darunter hat bestimmt auch schonmal geflamt.... *also ich versteh das nich ganz warum kiddys in wow so schlecht angesehen sind*.. meißtens können sie sogar besser spielen!!



Dverstehst es echt nicht? Dann erkläre ich es dir:

1. Funktioniert WoW auch ohne deinen T6-Kumpel, vertrau mir.
2. Ich flame z.B. nicht, geschweige denn, dass ich einen Satz mit "Äh fu" beginne.
3. Meistens schreibt man mit "s".

Dein Post repräsentiert für mich alle die Gründe, die  für einen "erwachsenen" Server sprächen.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Gwynny schaut sich um und liest...sie schielt auf ihren Beitragslink Nr. 127 auf Seite 7....sie schüttelt mit dem Kopf...danach geht sie wieder....




Sehr konstruktiv dein zweiter Beitrag zum aktuellen Thema Gwynny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist nun mal leider so,es gibt geistige Flachpfeifen in der Fraktion u18 und in der Fraktion ü18.

Was tun dagegen?

Ab18 Server? Wird nichts bringen s.o.

Reifeprüfung für WoW ablegen?
Ääähmm.... ja dann werden die Server sehr sehr schnell runtergefahren weil Blizzard zuviele Kunden verliert.

Einzige möglichkeit:
Erwachsen handeln und versuchen irgendwie damit parat zu kommen,auch wenn es schwer fällt.Es gibt immer einen weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribola93 (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!



Falsch.

Beispiel: Bushido (jaja ich weiß -.-') spielt WoW, hat millionen aufm Konto

Mr. T DDDD spielt wow hat millionen aufm konto^^ (naja werbung darf man nicht glauben aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Server ab 25 - aber nicht, weil ich alle jüngeren für unreif halte - das kann man absolut nicht pauschalisieren. Der Vorteil wären einfach die gängigen Arbeitszeiten und die damit verbundene Toleranz gegenüber Gelegenheitsspielern. Ab einem gewissen Alter ist es einfach wahrscheinlicher, daß man auf Leute trifft, die nen Job / Familie / genug anderen Kram um die Ohren haben und das Spiel nicht mehr so abnormal ernst nehmen.  *hm*
> 
> .oO(Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt keinem auf den Schlips getreten *hüstel* - hier muß man ja nach einem Satz schon mit Steinigung rechnen.)




Sorry da muss ich dir widersprechen.

Ich bin selbst Vater eines,in diesen Monat 3 Jahre werdenden, Sohnes und bin noch u25. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar höher,aber es gibt bekanntlich immer Ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß du willst keinem auf den Schlips treten,will hier glaub ich kaum einer der was Vernünftiges zum Thema beisteuern will,aber vermeiden lässt es sich nicht immer  *Steine hol*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!




*Ähhm FALSCH*

Mein Freund und ich sind beide fast 24 Jahre alt. Führen eine schöne Beziehung, haben einen guten Job (Ja beide gehen arbeiten) und zahlen alle unsere Rechnungen. Wir besuchen die Familie und gehen weg. Die Wohnung ist Tipp Topp und die Wäsche gebügelt. Und ja, ich koche auch!Und wir spielen abends oft WoW. Ein bisschen Organisationstalent und das funktioniert alles. Außerdem kenne ich jede Menge Leute die 25+ sind und ihr Leben auch super auf die Reihe bringen, sogar trotz Kindern!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Wie WoW das kontrollieren soll.. naja das alter können die nicht so gut kontrollieren, allerdings über die Finanzen.

Einfach nen neuen Server hinstellen, der das doppelte monatlich kostet. Den als 18er Server oder so bezeichnen. Jeder der seine Ruhe haben will, kann dann dafür mehr ausgeben. Wäre auch nicht anderster als in Real. Allerdings müsste die Leistung entsprechend verbessert werden, dass heiß GMs reagieren sofort auf bestimmte Dinge. 

Und die jenigen die nicht soviel ausgeben wollen, dürfen dann nicht meckern. Und der Rest der sich das nicht leisten kann, ja das ist dann wieder ein neues Problem, das es jedoch in RL schon lange gibt.


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Sorry da muss ich dir widersprechen.
> 
> Ich bin selbst Vater eines,in diesen Monat 3 Jahre werdenden, Sohnes und bin noch u25.
> 
> ...



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klar gibts immer Ausnahmen - es gibt schließlich auch genug Berufstätige, Selbständige, Alleinerziehende, Familienväter etc unter 25 - aber darüber wird es meiner Erfahrung nach prozentual ein wenig mehr. =)


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (4. April 2008)

Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man bei der Accounterstellung einen Test ausfüllen müsste, und je nachdem wie man abschneidet darf man dann auch auf den Realm für gesenkten geistigen Dünpfiff, so würde man nicht nur die jungen Kiddys ausschliesen, sondern alle Kiddys egal welchen alters


----------



## Eltroon (4. April 2008)

ich kann dazu nur eins sagen ich bin selber keine 18 aber wenns wegen "kiddys" is kann ichs ned verstehn das hört sich an als wenn sich alle die unter 18 sind wie "kiddys" behmen das kann ich aber nich bestätigen also ich bin dagegen


----------



## xartos (4. April 2008)

Also ich persönlich währe für einen Server für Leute zwischen 15-20, schon klar, Kinder die zu jung sind sind halt n bissi stressig. Aber Leute die wiederrum zu alt sind stören auch meistens... mitten im Raid afk gehen um Essen zu Kochen oder im TS schreien dann plötzlich 5Jahre alte Kinder dazwischen und sowas is meistens noch schlimmer


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Also erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass es mir gut gefällt, dass auf meinen Threat so viel Resonanz gezeigt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So nun zum Thema: Wie ich gesehen/gelesen habe sind also schon viele dafür Server für ü18 einzuführen, aber warum? Naja ihr beantwortet es mit: 

-weniger geflame
-weniger belästigung
-mehr Teamspiel
-Horde Überzahl (Naja das ist ein Thema für sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

So aber warum seht ihr das so? Nunja vielleicht weil sich Kinder nicht rechtfertigen können, oder weil sie halt Kinder sind und sowas halt machen? Ich denke ja, aber es ist doch Tatsache, dass es nicht überwiegend Kinder sind. Überlegt mal Kinder spielen dieses Spiel (jetzt sehr großzügig) 30% (eigene Erfahrung) und der andere Teil sind somit die "älteren". Nun wenn ich daran denk wie viel geflamed, gespammt, beleidigt wird, dann rechnet mal: DA STECKT EIN GRO?ER TEIL "ÄLTERER" MITDRINN! Ergo wäre soetwas unnötig und würde nichts verbessern. Ebenso möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass die meisten Spieler die WoW spielen sich gut verhalten, aber da trotzdem immer wieder so sehr darüber gesprochen wird zeigt, dass die Theorien über das Ausblenden von gutem und merken von schlechtem stimmen! Denn ich lese nur irgendwelche beschwerde Threats aber selten Threats über angenehme Themen! Aber ich schweife ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich komme also zum Schluss, dass es keinen Unterschied machen würde, ob es einen Server für ü18 oder nicht geben würde!


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man bei der Accounterstellung einen Test ausfüllen müsste, und je nachdem wie man abschneidet darf man dann auch auf den Realm für gesenkten geistigen Dünpfiff, so würde man nicht nur die jungen Kiddys ausschliesen, sondern alle Kiddys egal welchen alters



Achso du kannst also anhand von Fragen wie

Würden sie sagen das die Thermonuklearefusion eine gute alternative zu Sumpfgas darstellt? (Achtung:EXTREM  überzogenes Beispiel!)

[ ] Ja [ ] Nein [ ] Muss ich Mami Fragen

Feststellen ob jemand für einen Realm ü18 reif genug ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man bei der Accounterstellung einen Test ausfüllen müsste, und je nachdem wie man abschneidet darf man dann auch auf den Realm für gesenkten geistigen Dünpfiff, so würde man nicht nur die jungen Kiddys ausschliesen, sondern alle Kiddys egal welchen alters



Ja genau und die Lösungen des Test findet man dann im nächstbesten Forum. Kennste net solche Test oder Quiz-Seiten? Wenn du dafür in google suchst findest du alle Lösungen und am Ende hat man ein IQ von 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (4. April 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht 18 aber so einen will ich auch mal dann gibts vielleicht mal mehr Taktik in den BGs!

Oder nicht so Leute die in ner ini nach 2 min wieder keinen Bock haben.

Oder auf dem /2 spamen und der andere spamt zurück mit unwürdigen schimpfwörtern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote4server für interlegente^^  (mein damit Spieler die auch nachdenken was sie machen)


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man bei der Accounterstellung einen Test ausfüllen müsste, und je nachdem wie man abschneidet darf man dann auch auf den Realm für gesenkten geistigen Dünpfiff, so würde man nicht nur die jungen Kiddys ausschliesen, sondern alle Kiddys egal welchen alters



Das wäre diskriminierung auf höchster Ebene! Ebenso wäre es nicht durchsetzbar! Also ist das...ähm...nunja...ahja...MÜLL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alymada (4. April 2008)

Jeder der sich nen WoW acc gemacht hat, hat bestätigt 18 zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sinnfrei------> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (4. April 2008)

lol ich find das so behindert das sich alle über 18 so toll fühlen müssn und alle die unter 18 sind dann als kiddies beschimpfen... ich bin 14 und zock au wow und ich bin kiddy -.- ich hasse solche menschen voll die denken die wären was besseres wenn man "erwachsen" is... kla gibs so nubs die 11 sind wow zoggn und nix peilen aba ich glaub es gibt genauso viele erwachsene sind die einfach nur dumm sind und au nix checken


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man bei der Accounterstellung einen Test ausfüllen müsste, und je nachdem wie man abschneidet darf man dann auch auf den Realm für gesenkten geistigen Dünpfiff, so würde man nicht nur die jungen Kiddys ausschliesen, sondern alle Kiddys egal welchen alters



Und was soll da drin stehen?
Und da kann man außerdem Müll hinschreiben weils Blizz nicht überprüfen kann..

Des ist z.B wie ein Test in diesen Zeitschriften da kann man auch alles angeben und so Typ A oder Typ B sein auch wenn man in wirklichkeut Typ C ist


----------



## Melethron (4. April 2008)

Nachdem sehr Thread doch wirklich sehr lange geworden und noch offen ist, sehe ich mein Post irgendwo sehr weit vorne bestätigt: es liegt nicht am Alter. Was hier so einige Befürworter eines 18+ Servers so von sich geben ist nicht wirklich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (4. April 2008)

Sowie man nicht alle 18-jährigen auch als "Erwachsen" bezeichnen kann
so kann man auch nicht alle "Kiddys" als "Kindisch" bezeichnen.

Lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen, und dann reden wir über die Server für 18+-Leute weiter.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> vote4server für interlegente^^  (mein damit Spieler die auch nachdenken was sie machen)



Nunja, wäre auch dafür aber du dürftest auch nicht drauf, wegen der Rechtschreibung: Intelligente




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nurn Scherz, nicht so arg böse nehmen!


----------



## Megamage (4. April 2008)

Ich bin auch ein "KIDDIE" ich spamme nicht ich spiele dieses Spiel sehr Gut!!!
*angeben an* 10 70iger (Mitlerweile) *angeben aus*
Und ich habe auch freunde die über 18 sind und es nicht merken (ausser an der Stimme im TS beim Raiden!!!
Also geht mit diesem Begriff "Kiddie! etwas vorscichtiger um!!!


----------



## Smoke89 (4. April 2008)

Bin ganz klar dafür es gibt überwiegend kiddis die mir 1 im TS mit ihrer stimme aufm Sack gehen ( können sie nichts dafür ich wei). 2. Der Umgangston der Möchtegern Coolios geht mir auf den Sack mit so sätzen wie " Auf flatschen wir die bitch erstmal um" 3. Man kann mit den meisten ( ich betone hier meisten jeder der hierrauf agiert gehört zu denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nicht diskutieren kann

Ich will nicht sagen das es nicht auch " kiddis im Erwachsenen Berreich gibt, klar gibt es die. Nur ist der Anteil an solchen Personen genauso gering wie Teenager die OK sind.

Ausserdem was spricht dagegen? Wenn sie sich dann "diskriminiert fühlen können wir doch auch en 12-17er Server aufmachen wenn die das dann unbedingt wollen. Sag dann aber nur hf gg


----------



## Eddishar (4. April 2008)

Ein Hinweis meinerseits:

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Volljährig und Erwachsen. Server ab 18 bringen rein gar nichts.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> lol ich find das so behindert das sich alle über 18 so toll fühlen müssn und alle die unter 18 sind dann als kiddies beschimpfen... ich bin 14 und zock au wow und ich bin kiddy -.- ich hasse solche menschen voll die denken die wären was besseres wenn man "erwachsen" is... kla gibs so nubs die 11 sind wow zoggn und nix peilen aba ich glaub es gibt genauso viele erwachsene sind die einfach nur dumm sind und au nix checken




Sorry aber genau SOLCHE Beiträge sind das was "ü18er" als Kiddy-Bezeichnen.
Mit solchen Kommentaren bestätigst du leider nur das Bild der meisten Erwachsenen,welches sie von u18 Spielern haben.


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Melethron schrieb:


> Nachdem dieser Thread doch wirklich sehr lange geworden und noch offen ist, sehe ich mein Post irgendwo sehr weit vorne bestätigt: es liegt nicht am Alter. Was hier so einige Befürworter eines 18+ Servers so von sich geben ist nicht wirklich besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Sag ich doch schon die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Mit solchen Kommentaren bestätigst du leider nur das Bild der meisten Erwachsenen,welches sie von u18 Spielern haben.



Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen! Auch wenn es mir missfällt und ich missbilligen möchte, aber deine Aussage stimmt!


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Sag ich doch schon die ganze Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das freut mich, jemand der den sinn des Lebens versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke89 (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Sorry aber genau SOLCHE Beiträge sind das was "ü18er" als Kiddy-Bezeichnen.
> 
> lol ich find das so behinder....
> 
> ...



Lol ey was motzen die jüngeren hier eig rum wenn man sich net so verhält hat man Ingame auch nicht den Rug als kiddi. Habe mit 14 angefangen GW zuspielen bis ich 17 war also gerade so das " kiddi alter" und man siehe da ich habe nicht einmal das Wort Kiddi auf mich zukommen hören. Noch net ma bei den übelsten Flames. Benimmt euch ordentlich und diskutiert net über das Wort kiddi da musste jeder ma durch wer sich damit net abfinden kann dann soll er warten bis er 18 dann wieder WoW spielen dann ist man schriftlich wenigsten kein kind mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (4. April 2008)

Für mich ist jeder der die Anonymität im Internet ausnutzt ein "Kiddie" sei es um andere zu Beleidigen zu Betrügen oder sonst jemanden schaden.
In WoW tritt sowas sehr häufig auf Beispiel: Ich war gerade so schön dabei die neuen Quests zu machen und habe mich in den Schergrat begeben um diese Kisten zu sammeln ich war gerade dabei mir 2 Boxen zu erkämpfen hatte 3 Mobs an mir kleben plötzlich sehe ich einen Paladin zu diesen Kisten rennen der mir die wegnimmt.
Sicher geht das, dass Spiel erlaubt es ja aber ist das Sozial? Fügt sich sowas Gesellschaftlich ein? Bestimmt nicht oder ich kenne den Menschen nicht richtig. Vielleicht liegt es ja in der Natur, erstmal ICH! 
Hatte dann eine lange Disskusion mit ihm, wollte ihn verklickern das jede beendete Quest den Server vorrantreibt er wollte es nicht verstehen, fing an mich zu Beleidigen danach war meine Ignoreliste um einen Charakter erweitert.

Gruß Bastard


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> Für mich ist jeder der die Anonymität im Internet ausnutzt ein "Kiddie" sei es um andere zu Beleidigen zu Betrügen oder sonst jemanden schaden.
> In WoW tritt sowas sehr häufig auf Beispiel: Ich war gerade so schön dabei die neuen Quests zu machen und habe mich in den Schergrat begeben um diese Kisten zu sammeln ich war gerade dabei mir 2 Boxen zu erkämpfen hatte 3 Mobs an mir kleben plötzlich sehe ich einen Paladin zu diesen Kisten rennen der mir die wegnimmt.
> Sicher geht das, dass Spiel erlaubt es ja aber ist das Sozial? Fügt sich sowas Gesellschaftlich ein? Bestimmt nicht oder ich kenne den Menschen nicht richtig. Vielleicht liegt es ja in der Natur, erstmal ICH!
> Hatte dann eine lange Disskusion mit ihm, wollte ihn verklickern das jede beendete Quest den Server vorrantreibt er wollte es nicht verstehen, fing an mich zu Beleidigen danach war meine Ignoreliste um einen Charakter erweitert.
> ...



Schöne geschichte, sowas ist auch eines der Dinge die ich für großen Mist halte. Viele Spieler verstehen den Sinn von zusammenspiel nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> Lol ey was motzen die jüngeren hier eig rum wenn man sich net so verhält hat man Ingame auch nicht den Rug als kiddi. Habe mit 14 angefangen GW zuspielen bis ich 17 war also gerade so das " kiddi alter" und man siehe da ich habe nicht einmal das Wort Kiddi auf mich zukommen hören. Noch net ma bei den übelsten Flames. Benimmt euch ordentlich und diskutiert net über das Wort kiddi da musste jeder ma durch wer sich damit net abfinden kann dann soll er warten bis er 18 dann wieder WoW spielen dann ist man schriftlich wenigsten kein kind mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kleiner tipp am Rande: Beiträge die vor der letzten Seite stehen auch lesen--->Denken--->Nochmal Lesen-->Denken---Posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich reg mich nicht darüber auf,ich bestätige nur die aussagen der geistig reiferen(um mal von den Begriffen Kiddy und Erwachsenen weg zu kommen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

In Anlehnung an den Thread "_Terasse der Magister (normal) zu schwer! Eure Meinung_"
forder ich einen  Seniorenserver!!!

Da könnten dann grenzdebile Oldies wie ich mit Gleichgesinnten über ihre neusten Krankheiten philosophieren, durch erheblich generfte Innies trödeln, (es sollte eine Pausentaste geben damit man in Ruhe überlegen kann, was man als nächstes macht) und vielleicht zwischendrin eine kleinen Zwischenstop im Cafe` Ohrgrimma machen mit Blick auf das Brachland.

Für mich sind alle die Kiddies, die noch nicht mindestens EIN graues Haar vorweisen können!!!!

CoregaTabs ftw!!!


----------



## Panasori (4. April 2008)

danke für die vielen flames - macht weiter so

Du Bist WoW


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau so siehts aus. Und Kiddies wirds auch auf einem ab18 server zu genüge geben.

Wenn jemand eine "erwachsene" Community sucht kann ich zu HdRO raten. Da hab ich fast nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Sicher gibts da auch Ausnahmen. Aber im großem und ganzen kam diese Community ein ganzes stück reifer daher als bei WoW. Und trotzdem bin ich wieder zu WoW zurück gekehrt (was daran liegt das keiner aus meinem Bekanntenkreis auf HdR umgestiegen ist.... Dummerweise gibts da halt keinen Mac-Client.... Und sagt mal nem Mac-User er kann doch etz auch Windows installieren ^^)


----------



## Schlagetot (4. April 2008)

Naja ich wäre auch für einen solchen server. Ich würde aber nicht dorthin wechseln. In meiner Gilde habe ich einige Mitspieler die noch keine 18 sind und die ich aber sehr schätze und für gute Spieler halte. Dagegen habe ich den eindruck eher Probleme mit Erwachsenen zu haben die das Spiel ein wenig zu ernst nehmen und gerne einen auf möchtegern Pro-gamer machen. Diese "Helden" könnten dann wechseln und ich hätte meine Ruhe vor ihnen.
Auch kenne ich Fälle von z.B. geschiedenen Eltern die über das Spiel mit ihren Kindern ein wenig mehr Zeit verbringen, was ich sehr schön finde. 
Und wenn man auch die sehr jungen Spieler (bei uns z.B. ein 12 Jähriger) an die Hand nimmt, können die durchaus auf akzeptablen Niveau spielen.
Ihr müsst mal daran denken das dies ein MMO ist, sprich da sitzen Menschen hinter en ganzen Figuren. Und diese lohnt es sich schon ab und an mal kennen zu lernen. 
Mir persönlich macht es auch Spaß den Leuten die nicht so gut Spielen Tipps zu geben. Das bringt mehr als jemanden anzuschnauzen oder einfach zu kicken. Denn so hebt man das Spielniveau für den ganzen Server, was auch der allgemeinen Stimmung gut tut.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Lol.. die letzten Beiträge waren toll, besonders das von Kr4zor und von denen die  unter 18 sind. Leute es geht nicht darum wie gut ihr das Spiel spielt, sondern wie ihr euch benehmt. Das Argument dass ihr unter 18 seit und trotzdem gut spielen könnt ist völlig daneben.

Selbstverständlich sind die besten Spieler auch unter 18, so war das jedenfalls früher.  Aber ob diese Spieler sich auch benehmen können und sich in einer Gruppe einordnen können ist eine andere Frage.

Im übrigen checken tut hier keiner Ü30, denn wir verstehen die sachen lieber als die zu checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. (Checken, war früher die Bezeichnung für Prüfen, nur mal als info für unseren Jugendlichen)


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Naja ich wäre auch für einen solchen server. Ich würde aber nicht dorthin wechseln. In meiner Gilde habe ich einige Mitspieler die noch keine 18 sind und die ich aber sehr schätze und für gute Spieler halte. Dagegen habe ich den eindruck eher Probleme mit Erwachsenen zu haben die das Spiel ein wenig zu ernst nehmen und gerne einen auf möchtegern Pro-gamer machen. Diese "Helden" könnten dann wechseln und ich hätte meine Ruhe vor ihnen.
> Auch kenne ich Fälle von z.B. geschiedenen Eltern die über das Spiel mit ihren Kindern ein wenig mehr Zeit verbringen, was ich sehr schön finde.
> Und wenn man auch die sehr jungen Spieler (bei uns z.B. ein 12 Jähriger) an die Hand nimmt, können die durchaus auf akzeptablen Niveau spielen.
> Ihr müsst mal daran denken das dies ein MMO ist, sprich da sitzen Menschen hinter en ganzen Figuren. Und diese lohnt es sich schon ab und an mal kennen zu lernen.
> Mir persönlich macht es auch Spaß den Leuten die nicht so gut Spielen Tipps zu geben. Das bringt mehr als jemanden anzuschnauzen oder einfach zu kicken. Denn so hebt man das Spielniveau für den ganzen Server, was auch der allgemeinen Stimmung gut tut.



Endlich mal wieder einer dieser hier im Thread so seltenen vernünftigen Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dafür!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> danke für die vielen flames - macht weiter so



haste dir auch hart erarbeitet

nicht weiter so!


----------



## Phobius (4. April 2008)

Server ab 18 ... das klingt mal wieder so richtig schön ausgrenzend.

Mir persönlich fällt ingame auf dass es einfach so manchen olololol 111elfelf user gibt, welcher mit seinen (meißt sinnlosen) Kommentaren und gespame den Spaß am Spiel nimmt.
Des weiteren lassen die Leute sich in den seltensten Fällen was erklären (Verteidigungshaltung ist zum tanken da? Du mich auch! ... durft ich mir heute Nacht mal wieder anhören).

Dass man hier von Kiddie spricht ist an sich eigentlich Unfair, da ich ingame mit vielen Spielern im Alter von 13-17 sehr gut klar komme und diese sich auch, nennen wir es mal anständig, verhalten.

Ich selber kann auch mal recht nervig sein, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten dass das Phasen sind welche sich spätestens am nächsten Tag gelegt haben.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus. Und Kiddies wirds auch auf einem ab18 server zu genüge geben.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine "erwachsene" Community sucht kann ich zu HdRO raten. Da hab ich fast nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Sicher gibts da auch Ausnahmen. Aber im großem und ganzen kam diese Community ein ganzes stück reifer daher als bei WoW. Und trotzdem bin ich wieder zu WoW zurück gekehrt (was daran liegt das keiner aus meinem Bekanntenkreis auf HdR umgestiegen ist.... Dummerweise gibts da halt keinen Mac-Client.... Und sagt mal nem Mac-User er kann doch etz auch Windows installieren ^^)



Nunja, dass du da fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, kann daran liegen, dass sie sehr klein ist und deswegen nur wenige solcher spieler da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Naja ich wäre auch für einen solchen server. Ich würde aber nicht dorthin wechseln. In meiner Gilde habe ich einige Mitspieler die noch keine 18 sind und die ich aber sehr schätze und für gute Spieler halte. Dagegen habe ich den eindruck eher Probleme mit Erwachsenen zu haben die das Spiel ein wenig zu ernst nehmen und gerne einen auf möchtegern Pro-gamer machen. Diese "Helden" könnten dann wechseln und ich hätte meine Ruhe vor ihnen.
> Auch kenne ich Fälle von z.B. geschiedenen Eltern die über das Spiel mit ihren Kindern ein wenig mehr Zeit verbringen, was ich sehr schön finde.
> Und wenn man auch die sehr jungen Spieler (bei uns z.B. ein 12 Jähriger) an die Hand nimmt, können die durchaus auf akzeptablen Niveau spielen.
> Ihr müsst mal daran denken das dies ein MMO ist, sprich da sitzen Menschen hinter en ganzen Figuren. Und diese lohnt es sich schon ab und an mal kennen zu lernen.
> Mir persönlich macht es auch Spaß den Leuten die nicht so gut Spielen Tipps zu geben. Das bringt mehr als jemanden anzuschnauzen oder einfach zu kicken. Denn so hebt man das Spielniveau für den ganzen Server, was auch der allgemeinen Stimmung gut tut.



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Schildkröt (4. April 2008)

server für ab 18 so a käse 
stimmt zwar scho das einige die channel dazu benutzen um ihr pupertierendes gedöns loszuwerden aber leider is die pupertät bei manchen erst mit 30 wenn überhaupt jemals vorbei
auserdem wer sich von dieser geistigen diarrhoe so argh angegriffen fühlt is ja auch noch net ganz ausgewachsen 


ps.: bin zu faul für groß und klein schreiben und für satzzeichen und so sachen wens stört is sein problem


----------



## Gallero (4. April 2008)

Wenn ihr was gegen Leute unter 18 habt dann holt euch ein Spiel ab 18!
So jetz ises raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (4. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt...DAS IST DOCH NOICHT EUER ERNST?...Wisst ihr...die ganzen 
Leute die ich im den Channels schreiben sehe schreiben soetwas wie ,,Modafocka ihr scheiß Kiddies'' und DAS soll Erwachsen sein? Also ich muss ehrlich sagen ich bin auch erst Unter 18 aber trotzdem...vieliecht liegt das problem an EUCH wie z.B. "Ja ich bin jetzt 18 ICH darf jetzt die kleinen scheiß Kinder ärgern!" Gut naklar nerven wir auch mal, schreiben Sachen falsch aber IHR WAHRT AUCH MAL KINDER! Und IHR habt euch sicherlich genauso daneben benommen! Ich frag mich echt wer Sozialer ist :/

MfG Murgul5


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Gallero schrieb:


> Wenn ihr was gegen Leute unter 18 habt dann holt euch ein Spiel ab 18!
> So jetz ises raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Was ich mir frage.. wieso habt ihr die Grenze bei 18? Nur weil man da gesetzlich als Erwachsener gilt? Ob jemand geistig reifer ist oder nicht sieht man bereits ab der Altersgrenze 16,  ab da sieht man ob die Erziehung was gebracht hat oder nicht. Ab 18 darf man sich halt Horrorfilme und Pornos anschauen und was weis ich noch alles machen. Aber das ist keine realistische Grenze. Realistisch wäre einen Server ab 16 zu machen. Das würde einen erheblichen Anteil ausmachen., was flamen etc. angeht. Der Rest sind halt die unverbesserlichen, dagegen hilft auch eine Abgrenzung nicht.


----------



## Serran (4. April 2008)

Seit ihr komisch?!?!?...

Lasst sie doch Spielen.. WoW ist ein Kinderspiel... ab !12!... Kiddy sein hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun... Kiddiys sind die wie ihr warscheinlich.. Die sich nicht ordentlich rechtfertigen können und immer gleich "huso" schreiben.. Warum wollt ihr nen Erwachsenen Server??!?! Glaubt ihr das wirds besser machen? rofl...  Oder habt ihr einfach Angst das euch reife Jugendliche begegnen und ihr einsehen müsst dass ihr erwachsenen kein Stück besser seid?... Wie gesagt das Spiel ist ab 12 und ich als 14jähriger rege mich darüber auf das so viele erwachsene meinen das sei ihr Spiel obwohl das Game für Kinder entwoickelt wurde.... Ihr seit die die das Spiel kaputt machen... Ihr seit 40 JAhre alt und zockt ein Game in Kaugummistyle... DIe die sich aufregen sind immer die ohne Reallife die in WoW leben....


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Was natürlich auch mit ein Grund sein kann:

Wir werden alle älter,irgendwann wenn man zum 100000mal 



> ololol omfg Krit!
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



oder mein absoluter Top Spruch:


> Hasse maln G?



liest,irgendwann einfach nur genervt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

also ich bin dafuer nen iq-test zu machen. bevor man generell nen server ab 18freigibt. ist ja in der heutigen computerisierten welt kein problem mehr :-) einfach beim ersten mal einloggen nen iq standarttest machen und alle unter 120 kommen nicht drauf. so einfach ist das


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> erwachsene meinen das sei ihr Spiel obwohl das Game für Kinder entwoickelt wurde....



Nunja das stimmt nicht ganz. Das spiel wurde allgemein für alle entwickelt! Es hat halt die Einstufung der USK ab 12!


----------



## theduke666 (4. April 2008)

Manolar schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das Problem nur bei den "Kiddies" liegt. Ich bin mir sicher auch ältere Spieler sehr nervig und störend sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau!
Siehe mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vom (4. April 2008)

ich find echt scheiße wenn ich imma höre die ollen kiddies soll aufhörn zu spam.....bin selbst erst 14 aba in na gilde die ab 18 is weil ich mich nich so kacke verhalte...ich kenn genug leute über 16 die chukk norris witze lustig finden und nur am spammen sind


----------



## Santowolf (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...




Überleg Dir mal was Du da geschrieben hast und dann mach Dir darüber mal Gedanken.

Ich bin seit 1997 an eine kleine Unfallrente angewiesen und WoW spielen lenkt mich sehr oft ab, an meinen Schmerzen zu denken, oder an die Sachen die ich nicht mehr tun kann, weil mich viele Dinge einschrenken, diese so wie früher auszuüben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Glaub mir ich würde auch viel lieber Studieren oder ein guten Job haben und Gesund sein, als jeden Tag Tabletten schlucken und auf Fremde Hilfe angewiesen zu sein. 


In unserer Gilde nehmen wir auch nur Leute auf, die mind. 18 sind, weil wir hatten oft das Problem das Leute am nächsten Tag sagten, sorry ich konnte nicht zum Raid kommen weil Mama mir den PC ausgemacht hat, oder weil sie die Schule vernachlässigen etc... Hingegen sollte man auch daran denken, das es Leute gibt die Schicht arbeiten und abends die Zeit nutzen zum Zocken oder was auch immer.

Man sieht immer wann Kiddies am Werk sind, sei dies rumgespame im /2. Rumgehobse im Raid, oder Quest NPC abschlachten in den Anfangszonen damit die Kleinen ihre Quests nicht abgeben können etc...

Ich bin nun 40 Jahre alt und mir macht WoW Spass und ja ich spiele Allianz sowie auch Horde.




MfG


Santowolf


----------



## Murgul5 (4. April 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> also ich bin dafuer nen iq-test zu machen. bevor man generell nen server ab 18freigibt. ist ja in der heutigen computerisierten welt kein problem mehr :-) einfach beim ersten mal einloggen nen iq standarttest machen und alle unter 120 kommen nicht drauf. so einfach ist das



LoL das ist geil^^ Auf DEN Servern sind dann echt mal keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> also ich bin dafuer nen iq-test zu machen. bevor man generell nen server ab 18freigibt. ist ja in der heutigen computerisierten welt kein problem mehr :-) einfach beim ersten mal einloggen nen iq standarttest machen und alle unter 120 kommen nicht drauf. so einfach ist das



Lol.. das bringt doch gar nichts... IQ hat mit EQ nicht viel gemeinsam und damit benimmt sich auch einer mit einem IQ über 120  genaus wie einer mit einem IQ unter 120, wenn sein EQ net besonders ist.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> also ich bin dafuer nen iq-test zu machen. bevor man generell nen server ab 18freigibt. ist ja in der heutigen computerisierten welt kein problem mehr :-) einfach beim ersten mal einloggen nen iq standarttest machen und alle unter 120 kommen nicht drauf. so einfach ist das




Elektronische IQ-Tests beweisen NULL. 
IQ-Tests werden anders gemacht und zwar mindestens über 7Tage hinweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuchs selber mal,mach einen IQ-Test online,druck dir das Ergebnis aus und mach den Test 2Wochen später nochmal,dein IQ wird eindeutig HÖHER liegen als beim ersten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

So jetzt geige ich euch mal meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , jeder erwachsene der WoW spielt ist KINDISCH so wisst ihr warum? Weil man kindisch nicht definieren kann.. jeder erwachsene ist ein "kiddie" oder kann mir einer kiddie definieren? Also wischt euch mal den Po ab und schaut in die realität... und wie ioch so schön zu erwachsenen sage: Nur weil du ihr keine Kindheit hattet heißt das nicht das wir keine haben dürfen NOOBS...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke89 (4. April 2008)

was ich nich anmerken möchte was bei älteren echt vie viel geringer Auftaucht ist das Jüngere Leute Abends ab 11 Uhr dann von der muddi ins Bett gerufen werden dann müssen Sie aufhören aber sind noch in ner ini/ raid drinne das kotzt schon sehr an!


----------



## Yadiz (4. April 2008)

Hmm, wenn ichs mir nochmal im Zusammenhang in Bezug auf einige der Antworten überlege, klingt ein 18+ Server wirklich ein wenig utopisch und würde vlt. keine wirkliche Besserung bringen.

Mich stört nicht das Alter sondern das Verhalten. Ob Alter ein Grund für das Verhalten ist, sei jetzt einfach x dahingestellt. Und beim Verhalten sollte man ansetzen, nicht indirekt über drei Umwege beim Alter.

Sprich ( B4M! ) härte Strafen für Spammer, Flamer, Beleidigungen etc. 

Das ist der Punkt wo Blizzard`s Gms etwas tun sollten. Dann gibts halt mal einen Nachmittag oder eine Woche Account-Bann - und das ist auch gut so. 

Denn einerseits wäre es umsetzbar und andererseits würde es etwas bringen.

mfg
post scriptum:  Psy Trance ftw!


----------



## Deathsoull (4. April 2008)

MIr is wayne wieviel kiddis wo sind! Mit der Zeit gewinnt man ingame ein paar dutzend an freunden auf die man sich verlassen kann!

Mit denen kann man Professionell was erreichen und spaß haben! Ob die nun 14 sind oder 55 is egal!

Hauptsache man hat seinen Erfolg/Spaß! Die sogenannte "whine kiddies" hab ich auf ignore und basta...

Einfach gesagt: "u18 sind nicht immer kiddis"

Und bevor ich für wow 5 euro mehr bezahlen würd höhr ich eher auf....


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Elektronische IQ-Tests beweisen NULL.
> IQ-Tests werden anders gemacht und zwar mindestens über 7Tage hinweg
> 
> 
> ...



also wenn der iq test richtig aufgebaut ist und auch noch ne zeitliche begrenzung fuer die fragen hat dann ist es schon moeglich am computer nen schnelltest zu machen der einigermassen aussagekraeftig ist. die meisten test im inet sind ja nicht wirklich aussagekraeftig und nur da um klicks auf der seite zu erzeugen. wenn blizz fuer sowas mal nen bissel geld locker macht dann wuerde das auch gehen.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> also ich bin dafuer nen iq-test zu machen. bevor man generell nen server ab 18freigibt. ist ja in der heutigen computerisierten welt kein problem mehr :-) einfach beim ersten mal einloggen nen iq standarttest machen und alle unter 120 kommen nicht drauf. so einfach ist das



Dumm mein freund ist 13 und hat einen IQ von über 130...
Außerdem wenn man den test ein zweites mal machtb ist man plötzlich (wie in deinem fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von 90 auf 110 gestiegen....


----------



## Anubiz24 (4. April 2008)

wäre ich auch dafür.... es ist echt öffters so, das sobald es an die uhrzeit geht in der die schulen aus sind, die sprüche relativ derb werden. auch das ewige gecampe und so denk ich würd weniger.... weil meistens sind "low age kiddies"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die einem oftmals die lust am spiel verderben. bestimmt auch viele "erwachsene" dabei, aber die "schulkinder" sind da sicherlich in der überzahl. auch die raids würden denk ich anders - besser - ablaufen. "ich muss um 22 Uhr im bett sein" is dann geschichte. auch das ewige gerätsel im TS "wie alt is der ..... der hört sich sehr jung an" hat dann auch nen ende.

ich persönlich würd sofort auf 18+ Server wechseln.


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> So jetzt geige ich euch mal meine meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Post zerstört das was ich gehofft hatte: Das die glauben wir "jüngeren" "labern" keinen Müll.

Aber nein, da kommt wer und rückt uns wieder in ein schlechtes Licht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

Krawurxus schrieb:


> ..
> Meiner Meinung nach werden Befürworter eines ab-18-Servers alt und merken es nicht^^
> Schließlich haben sich die "Erwachsenen" in den 80ern auch über die junge Generation aufgeregt, weil sie mit deren neuen Umgangsformen und Gewohnheiten nicht zurechtgekommen ist ;P
> Und heut mögen sie es nicht, das am eigenen Leibe zu erfahren, was sie selber damals anderen "angetan" haben.
> ...


sicher gab es in den 80gern auch einen starken generationswechsel, aber ich bitte dich, kann man das wirklich vergleichen?
ihr habt doch auch nicht alles und jeden beleidigt, diffamiert und genervt.
nur weil menschen sich ändern, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, das man sämtliche "guten" umgangsformen für nichtig erklärt

und nein, sorry, da hört meine toleranz auf


----------



## Murgul5 (4. April 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> was ich nich anmerken möchte was bei älteren echt vie viel geringer Auftaucht ist das Jüngere Leute Abends ab 11 Uhr dann von der muddi ins Bett gerufen werden dann müssen Sie aufhören aber sind noch in ner ini/ raid drinne das kotzt schon sehr an!



Ja natürlich es sind viele aber nicht ALLE, mir ist das 1 mal passiert und danach nie wieder! Und nur weil das 70% der Jugentlichen machen sollen die 30% darunter leiden, dass sie NIE oder sehr SELTEN eine Gruppe/einen Raid finden der bis zum SCHLUSS macht?


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Dumm mein freund ist 13 und hat einen IQ von über 130...
> Außerdem wenn man den test ein zweites mal machtb ist man plötzlich (wie in deinem fall
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin bei nem nichtcomputerisieten iq-test mit allen fragen fertig geworden und hatte keine fehler :-) also ist der sozusagen nicht messbar :-) mal so als antwort


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Dumm mein freund ist 13 und hat einen IQ von über 130...
> Außerdem wenn man den test ein zweites mal machtb ist man plötzlich (wie in deinem fall
> 
> 
> ...



Und? Ich hatte mit 10 nen IQ von 146! Was solls, dann hat dein Kumpel somit die Erlaubnis auf den Server zu kommen! BASTA


----------



## p0nder (4. April 2008)

server für 18 ist schwachsinn
inkompetente, ignorante, naive und aggrezive spieler wird es immer geben, liegt halt an den menschen die dahinter sitzen 
genau wie das gegenteil wozu ich mich selber auch zähle 
jedoch stellt sich mir hier die frage was ist normal und warum sollte ich andere deswegen ausschließen wollen
wäre für nen server der gleichgesinnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allerdings ist so ein server viel zu monoton
also bleib ich eh bei meinem alten
kann nur raten sucht euch ne gilde die zu euch passt auch wenn ihr twinks spielt... dann habt ihr auch nicht so viele probleme mit "kiddys"


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Anlehnung an den Thread "_Terasse der Magister (normal) zu schwer! Eure Meinung_"
> forder ich einen  Seniorenserver!!!
> 
> Da könnten dann grenzdebile Oldies wie ich mit Gleichgesinnten über ihre neusten Krankheiten philosophieren, durch erheblich generfte Innies trödeln, (es sollte eine Pausentaste geben damit man in Ruhe überlegen kann, was man als nächstes macht) und vielleicht zwischendrin eine kleinen Zwischenstop im Cafe` Ohrgrimma machen mit Blick auf das Brachland.
> ...



Jo ganz meine Meinung und Zeit ham sie dann ja auch.Eins zwei Wipes beim Raid auf Brisewind machen da auch nix.

Algemein:
Also warum macht Blizz nicht 10 WoW versionen eine ab 6, eine ab 12, eine ab 18, usw.?
Weil es nicht geht! Die  Zielgruppe ist (den ich mal) 12-20 und die primäre 20-30


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> also wenn der iq test richtig aufgebaut ist und auch noch ne zeitliche begrenzung fuer die fragen hat dann ist es schon moeglich am computer nen schnelltest zu machen der einigermassen aussagekraeftig ist. die meisten test im inet sind ja nicht wirklich aussagekraeftig und nur da um klicks auf der seite zu erzeugen. wenn blizz fuer sowas mal nen bissel geld locker macht dann wuerde das auch gehen.



Selbst eine Zeitliche Begrenzung(die es bei normalen IQ-Tests auch gibt) wird da nicht helfen.

Das käme einem Einstellungstest gleich und der beweist nicht deinen IQ,sondern wie schnell und effektiv du dein Wissen in der Vorgegebenen Zeit anwendest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dynamische IQ-Tests müssten das dann sein,für jeden User immer wieder neue Fragen.
"Ein bisschen Geld" ist da nicht wirklich die Definition die mir in den Sinn kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Dein Post zerstört das was ich gehofft hatte: Das die glauben wir "jüngeren" "labern" keinen Müll.
> 
> Aber nein, da kommt wer und rückt uns wieder in ein schlechtes Licht
> 
> ...



Ich bin erst 14 und so ist meine meinnung und alle die was dagegen haben mit spielern <18 zu spielen, ja entweder zum Psychiater oder einfach nichtmehr spielen denn wer WoW oder das kartenspiel zockt ist selbst ein kind....


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Und? Ich hatte mit 10 nen IQ von 146! Was solls, dann hat dein Kumpel somit die Erlaubnis auf den Server zu kommen! BASTA


so isses


----------



## Chrissian (4. April 2008)

Mein Gott,die geistige Reife ist nicht vom Alter abhängig,es gibt auch viele Erwachsene "Kiddies".

Natürlich sinds viel weniger,aber so ein Server würde sich net lohnen,das Spiel ist halt eher für die Kinder und Jugendlichen,vielleicht suchste dir mal ne Arbeit oder n "Erwachsenenhobby" wenn du andere als Kiddie bezeichnest.

Was erwartest du?! Es ist normal dass die jüngeren son kiddie verhalten haben.Es ist ein Spiel,und das verleitet halt dazu sich nicht zu benehmen wie in der Realität,weil einem im Spiel keine "Konsequenzen" drohen.

Wenns einem stört dann spiel halt n Offline Spiel oder so omg


----------



## Martok (4. April 2008)

hätte auch vorteile.

man hätte 1 publikum für nachmittags raids usw.


----------



## Mitzy (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ich bin erst 14 und so ist meine meinnung und alle die was dagegen haben mit spielern <18 zu spielen, ja entweder zum Psychiater oder einfach nichtmehr spielen denn wer WoW oder das kartenspiel zockt ist selbst ein kind....



Jeder ist ein Kind, da jeder Eltern hat. Der Unterschied liegt in der geistlichen Reife. Und man kann geistig auch unter 18 schon sehr reif sein. Aber wenn ich das lese, man soll zum Psychater gehen... Wie man schon oft sagt, erst denken, dann posten. Du hast sowas von keine Ahnung. Aber gut, wärst du 16 oder in dem Altersbereich, dann müsste ich mich wieder für mein Alter schämen. So kann ich mit stolz sagen- der is jünger, der geht mich nichts an, ich bin anders und ich bin es gern.


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

Der unterschied von der jungend in den 80ern und der unterschied zu der jetzigen jugend ist mehr als erschreckend anders kann ich es nicht sagen und das im negativen sinn.

Wir nehmen bei uns in der Gilde auch nur leute über 18 rein.
Aber eher weil die kleinen früh schlafen müssen oder wenns mal ärger gab das sie nicht spielen dürfen.

Ich bin nicht für server über 18 das spiel sollte jeder ab 12 spielen können.
Würde mir nur wünschen das Blizz härter gegen solche typen vorgehen die meinen sie müssten alles und jeden beleidigen.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ich bin erst 14 und so ist meine meinnung und alle die was dagegen haben mit spielern <18 zu spielen, ja entweder zum Psychiater oder einfach nichtmehr spielen denn wer WoW oder das kartenspiel zockt ist selbst ein kind....




Ahja,du weißt aber schon das es z.B. mehr ü18 Magic the Gathering Spieler auf diesem Planeten gibt als welche die u18 sind?

Du bist dir im klaren das es mehr ü18 P&P Rollenspieler gibt als u18?

Und zum Schluss:

Du bist dir im Klaren darüber das jeder Mensch anders ist und sein Hobby individuell definieren kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ich bin bei nem nichtcomputerisieten iq-test mit allen fragen fertig geworden und hatte keine fehler :-) also ist der sozusagen nicht messbar :-) mal so als antwort



Ok die antwort ist echt nice...

Aber ehrlich alle die server 18+ wollen sind rasistisch gegenüber Kindern. Dann geht doch gleich zu skinheads und geht in ihre gruppe... der einzige unterschied ist das ihr auf kinder geht und die auf Ausländer... also Bitte ich fordere euch die Älteren und eigentlich solltet IHR klüger sein und verstehen das IHR alle KINDER in EINEN topf werft ohne die die gut und oder lang spielen können zu beachten...


----------



## Dalmus (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!


Tjoa, ich bin Mitte 30, bin berufstätig und gehe raiden.
Ob ich nun fertig im Kopf bin... ich denke da muß man andere fragen. Man selbst ist da ja nicht wirklich objektiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Arbeitsplatz würde ich aber schon als "gescheit" bezeichnen. Btw.: Es gibt viele Leute, die beruflich viel unterwegs sind. Was ist nun sinniger? Wenn die sich abends im otel vor die Glotze hängen, wenn sie an die Hotelbar gehen und sich da zukippen, oder wenn sie sich einloggen und zocken?

Und wenn ich's jetzt mal so überschlage... In unserer Gilde ist der Großteil 25+ und afaik haben die alle "gescheite Arbeitsplätze".

Aber wie viele schon vorher schrieben hat "Kiddie" sein auch eher weniger mit dem körperlichen Alter zu tun.
Und auch Diskussionen unter Erwachsenen können so ausarten, daß man glauben könnte man sei im Kindergarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren unterstütze ich Ohrensammlers Vorschlag eines Oldie-Servers mit Pause-Funktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duncon (4. April 2008)

Also ehrlich, ihr habt doch einen an der Fackel. 

Diskutiert über Kiddies und Altersbegrenzungen bei Servern. 

Klar nerven diese Kiddies ab und zu, aber hey wenn Euch das so ankotzt dann
wechselt den Server. Aber verlangen einen FSK 18 Server zu bekommen, halte ich
für völlig übertrieben. Ich habe manche Kiddies gesehen, die wesentlich besser spielen als
ein sogenannter Erwachsener. Und dieses sagt Euch ein Uralter (31 Jahre).

Leben und Leben lassen. Nimmt es einfach so hin und gut ist. Mal ehrlich stellenweise sollten sich die 
Älteren auch an die Nase fassen weil andauernd nur über sexistische Sachen gelabert wird und soweiter.

Also ich finds gut, dass macht doch auch ein Spiel aus, viele verschiende Kulturen, alle möglichen Bevölkerungsschichten und Alterschichten. 

Was würdet Ihr denn sagen, wenn Ihr auf einmal mit einem 50 Jährigen spielt?!
Wahrscheinich kommt dann, Blizz schaltet doch mal schnell nen Rentnerserver ein.

Bin dafür diesen absolut sinnfreien Thread zu schließen, weil er einfach diskriminierend ist gegenüber Minderjährigen.


----------



## Raverbucky (4. April 2008)

aus meiner Erfahrung von nun mittlerweile fast 3Jahren wow kann ich mit Gewissheit sagen, dass die Idee gar nicht so schlecht ist, wenn auch ungerecht. Wer verlässt Gruppen in Instanzen vorzeitig ohne etwas zu sagen? Wer tritt einer Gilde bei um sich schnell ausstatten zu lassen um bei der kleinsten Konfrontation/Kritik diese wieder zu verlassen? Blöde Kommentare kommen auch von Älteren, das streite ich gar nicht ab. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit zur Beschränkung des Alters ab 18 auf diversen Realms allerdings geben würde, wäre ich keineswegs dagegen! Die meisten "Kiddies" sind nunmal zum Großteil unzuverlässig, denken nur an sich und nicht an die Gemeinschaft und geben einen Dreck drauf, was mit allen anderen ist. Das ist ein Fakt!


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Ahja,du weißt aber schon das es z.B. mehr ü18 Magic the Gathering Spieler auf diesem Planeten gibt als welche die u18 sind?
> 
> Du bist dir im klaren das es mehr ü18 P&P Rollenspieler gibt als u18?
> 
> ...



Ja bin ich aber ich werfe nicht jeden erwachsenen in einen topf so wie Ihr es tut....
und das mim hobby, lässt ein erwachsener nicht bei Magic was ich selbst spiele, sein Kind raus? Wenn dieser spieler dann Vater wird wird er sicher MIT dem kind spielen und es wird ihm mehr spaß machen...


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ok die antwort ist echt nice...
> 
> Aber ehrlich alle die server 18+ wollen sind rasistisch gegenüber Kindern. Dann geht doch gleich zu skinheads und geht in ihre gruppe... der einzige unterschied ist das ihr auf kinder geht und die auf Ausländer... also Bitte ich fordere euch die Älteren und eigentlich solltet IHR klüger sein und verstehen das IHR alle KINDER in EINEN topf werft ohne die die gut und oder lang spielen können zu beachten...



Das wäre nicht *RASSISTISCH* sondern *DISKRIMINIEREND*!!!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Ahja,du weißt aber schon das es z.B. mehr ü18 Magic the Gathering Spieler auf diesem Planeten gibt als welche die u18 sind?
> 
> Du bist dir im klaren das es mehr ü18 P&P Rollenspieler gibt als u18?
> 
> ...




/sign

Es gibt leute über 18 die spielen auch Pokemon


----------



## Xamthys (4. April 2008)

Ich wollte noch sagen, dass ich finde ein bisschen sollte WoW ja auch ein Spiel bleiben, also habe ich nix dagegen, wenn manchmal jemand austickt. Dann kann er auch mal Müll im Chat schreiben oder halb nackt durch die Stadt hüpfen. Ist ja auch manchmal ganz lustig, wenn es nicht grade Beleidigungen oder so sind, die geschrieben werden.

Wenn man allerdings übertreibt und das zu lange oder zu oft macht, stört es einfach. Und es ist einfach so, dass jüngere spieler dazu tendieren zu übertreiben, wenn sie merken, dass sie Zuspruch finden.
Ältere Spieler hören meist nach einer Zeit auf und gut is.

Deshalb finde ich sind Server für Ältere ok. Muss man nur noch festlegen ab welchem Alter. Außerdem ist ja niemand gezwungen zu wechseln.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich jüngere darüber aufregen, wenn Ältere sich gestört fühlen. Es soll ja auch nicht an jeden gerichtet sein der unter 18 ist. Denke ich jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Ilunadin (4. April 2008)

Also so manchmal liest man  und kann nurnoch den Kopf schütteln :/


Zum einen ist nicht jeder ü18 gleich  kein Kiddie mehr(ja gab auch schon  einen ü30jährigen bei dem ich mri nur dachte:"?!?!?!"

ABER es ist auch nicht jeder  Erwachsene, der WoW spielt,gleich ein Freak o.ä.Warum sollte man ,nur weil man jetzt Arbeiten muss ,eine Familie hat und manchmal einfach keine Zeit mehr hat sofort ALLES was Spaß macht aufgeben??? Wir Schüler SOLLTEN auch  den ganzen Tag lernen anstatt uns in einer Traumwelt rumzuschlagen.Na wie viele machen das?



Ich bin so oder so gegen einen Server ü18..wozu ,denn auch?WoW mit Splatter-Atmo. ist in meinen Augen einfach nur  hässlich und "Kiddies" findet man immer-egal wo(und seien sie 67 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## FERT (4. April 2008)

nein ich hab mir nicht alles durch gelesen, lediglich der erste post.
ich halte von der idee nix, weil das niveau eines spielers nicht von seinem körperlichen alter abhängig ist.

und nein ich bin kein 15jähriger der sich für reif hält. 
ich bin 20 und habe einfach zuviele "erwachsene kinder" erlebt. )


----------



## Mamasus (4. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es gibt leute über 18 die spielen auch Pokemon



Pokemon ist ein sehr gutes spiel mit einem guten Konzept, dass es in richtung der kleineren ziehlt (6-10) ändert nichts daran, dass es auch ältere spielen können!


----------



## Raverbucky (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ok die antwort ist echt nice...
> 
> Aber ehrlich alle die server 18+ wollen sind rasistisch gegenüber Kindern. Dann geht doch gleich zu skinheads und geht in ihre gruppe... der einzige unterschied ist das ihr auf kinder geht und die auf Ausländer... also Bitte ich fordere euch die Älteren und eigentlich solltet IHR klüger sein und verstehen das IHR alle KINDER in EINEN topf werft ohne die die gut und oder lang spielen können zu beachten...



btw Schmiedemeister: ich glaub du hast eine zu viel von ner Glatze auf den Kopf bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube es hackt. Vergleich hier die Leute nicht mit Skinheads. Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, einfach mal die Klappe halten. So nen Müll. Das steht doch gar nicht im Zusammenhang. Erst nachdenken - dann tippen


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich alle die server 18+ wollen sind rasistisch gegenüber Kindern. Dann geht doch gleich zu skinheads und geht in ihre gruppe... der einzige unterschied ist das ihr auf kinder geht und die auf Ausländer... also Bitte ich fordere euch die Älteren und eigentlich solltet IHR klüger sein und verstehen das IHR alle KINDER in EINEN topf werft ohne die die gut und oder lang spielen können zu beachten...



Du hast keine ahnung was Rassistisch ist das zeigt mir schon das du Skins mit rechten gleichsetzt obwohl sie eigentlich nie eine Rechte Gruppierung sind und waren.
Nur die Rechten haben die Klamotten der Skins kopiert mehr nicht.


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ok die antwort ist echt nice...



und um nochmal was draufzusteten. die fagen waren alle nicht in meiner muttersprache sondern in englisch :-) war zu dem zeitpunkt gerade im ausland aktiv :-)


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Jeder ist ein Kind, da jeder Eltern hat. Der Unterschied liegt in der geistlichen Reife. Und man kann geistig auch unter 18 schon sehr reif sein. Aber wenn ich das lese, man soll zum Psychater gehen... Wie man schon oft sagt, erst denken, dann posten. Du hast sowas von keine Ahnung. Aber gut, wärst du 16 oder in dem Altersbereich, dann müsste ich mich wieder für mein Alter schämen. So kann ich mit stolz sagen- der is jünger, der geht mich nichts an, ich bin anders und ich bin es gern.


 Du hast vollkommen recht aber ach bitte damit erklärst du ja das du ALLE jüngeren in einen topf wirfst, das heißt du bist rasist denn du denkst du bist etwas besseres und leider muss ich dich da enttäuschen da du auch einmal 13, 14, ... warst, wirst udn somit diskriminierst du dich selbst... also Psychiater verstehst du jetzt?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Pokemon ist ein sehr gutes spiel mit einem guten Konzept, dass es in richtung der kleineren ziehlt (6-10) ändert nichts daran, dass es auch ältere spielen können!




Das war ja auch so gemeint das es auch ältere spielen können!


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Desweiteren unterstütze ich Ohrensammlers Vorschlag eines Oldie-Servers mit Pause-Funktion.



Ohja.. das wäre dann aber nichts für Berufstätige, wenn man für eine Ini 30 Tage braucht. Es sei denn es wird auch eine Speicherfunktion dazugefügt.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ja bin ich aber ich werfe nicht jeden erwachsenen in einen topf so wie Ihr es tut....
> und das mim hobby, lässt ein erwachsener nicht bei Magic was ich selbst spiele, sein Kind raus? Wenn dieser spieler dann Vater wird wird er sicher MIT dem kind spielen und es wird ihm mehr spaß machen...



1. Ich BIN Vater und weiß was es heißt mit seinem Kind zu spielen

2. Du hast oben noch gesagt:


			
				schmiedemeister schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin erst 14 und so ist meine meinnung und alle die was dagegen haben mit spielern <18 zu spielen, ja entweder zum Psychiater oder einfach nichtmehr spielen denn wer WoW oder das kartenspiel zockt ist selbst ein kind....


  Schmeißt du da nicht alle Erwachsenen die spielen in einen Topf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Nein ich spiele Magic z.B. weil ich gerne mit Strategie gegen andere antrete. 

Ich spiele auch verdammt gerne das muss ich zu gebe,n weil ich nicht 24Std lang so tun will als hätte ich einen Stock im A**** wie man es in der Arbeitswelt tun muss.


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Das war ja auch so gemeint das es auch ältere spielen können!


pokemon ist lustik habs selbst mal vor 5jahren nen bissel gespielt aber nur mit karten von freunden


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

18+ Server in einem Spiel das ab 12 Jahren ist? Mhhhhh!
-Wenn ihr euch über Kinder oder der Art aufregt dann wechselt das Spiel, ihr hättet wohl vorher auf die Verpackung gucken sollen USK 12. Also bitte...


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Du hast keine ahnung was Rassistisch ist das zeigt mir schon das du Skins mit rechten gleichsetzt obwohl sie eigentlich nie eine Rechte Gruppierung sind und waren.
> Nur die Rechten haben die Klamotten der Skins kopiert mehr nicht.



Ok, danke das ich jetzt weiß das ich sie gleichgesetzt habe obwohl ich das nicht tat... Danke.
Und ich weiß nicht ob man ein Rechter ist wenn man Kinder hast aber naja du bist ja so klug und beginnst mit rechten obwohl sie niemand angesprochen hat...


----------



## Yaminia (4. April 2008)

Hallo
hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber bei dem meisten Sachen konnte ich echt nur den Kopfschütteln
was glauben alle die für ü18 sind wer sie überhaupt sind ??

wo bitte steht das dieses Spiel für erwachsene ist also ü18 ???Genau nirgends es ist ab 12!!!

das ist doch eigentlich ein Spiel für "Kinder" 
also warum nehmt ihr euch das recht raus diese zu vertreiben?
Wieso wollt Ihr den Kindern den Spaß verderben Ihnen die Jugend klauen ist das leben nicht schon hart genug ?
muss man den Kindern jetzt schon sagen "Ey werde mal erwachsen"? warum lasst man sie nicht einfach Kind sein? Sie wollen auch nur ihren Spaß genauso wie ihr
Wart Ihr nicht auch mal Kind? und wie habt ihr euch gefühlt wenn ihr zb. beim Fußball spielen hinten im Garten von "Oma und Opa" vertrieben worden seit
Und was die Zeiteinteilung betrifft 
Jeder spielt solange wie er es will/darf
auch gibt es erwachsene die abends um 9uhr aufhören zu zocken weil sie am nächsten Tag früh raus müssen um ihren Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen
Und mit den Sprüchen die euch noch so stören "kurz afk essen"etc 
hallo?!
kommt mal klar nur weil ihr vll. keine geregelten essen Zeiten habt dies dann andere auch so machen?
jeder macht das dann wenn er es will/muss 
genauso betrifft es die schreibweise solange man einen Text lesen kann ist es vollkommen egal ob Wörter falsch  geschrieben worden sind oder Satzzeichen fehlen etc das hat noch lange nix damit zu tun das dann ein 12 jähriger schreibt schon mal was von lese/rechtschreibschwäche gehört??? 
(betrifft vorallem manche beitrage von hier die auf so was aufmerksam machen auch hier gibt es keine Einschränkung was das alter betrifft)

wenn ihr keine Kinder im Spiel haben wollt dann sucht euch gefälligst ein Spiel was erst ab 18 ist :-D

Ich bin dafür das alle Ü18 jährigen aufhören WOW zu zocken !!! Oh... nun darf ich nicht mehr spielen bin viel älter als 18 

so nun dürft ihr diesen Text auseinander nehmen :-D war wahrscheinlich eh alles umsonst ^^

Gruß Yaminia


----------



## MuMa (4. April 2008)

Hey ihrs :-)


Server ab 18 + ?? 
Mh, was ich davon halten soll ? 
Eingendlich nicht viel, es sind nicht nur "Kinder" die spammen, Mobs u Blumen klauen, Leute verarschen oder sonstiges.
Niemand weiß wie alt der gegenüber wirklich ist, bei uns im Raid haben wir "angeblich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur einen unter 18, - 14 Jahre ist er alt, aber dennoch so vernünftig gemeinsam mit uns zu spielen und zu helfen wo es geht.

Viele ältere bei uns machen viel viel mehr Unfug, indem sie den Alg. 1 Chan im Raid mit irgend nen Schwachsinn vollspammen oder sonstiges.

Spammer und "Idioten" gibt es in jedem Alter.
Ich finde, das Alt und Jung zusammen spielt eigendlich gut, das einzigste was mich an der unter 18 Generation stört ist dieses "Ich muss mal kurz afk Essen" und Abends in eine Instanz zu gehen und " Ich muss ins Bett", solange die Leute dann aber nicht eine Grp. hängen lassen ist es nichts schlimmes, ich wusste jedenfalls immer wann es bei uns Essen gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, aber waren wir nicht alle mal so Jung ? 

So long,
-Mu-


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> 1. Ich BIN Vater und weiß was es heißt mit seinem Kind zu spielen
> 
> 2. Du hast oben noch gesagt:
> Schmeißt du da nicht alle Erwachsenen die spielen in einen Topf?
> ...



Ähm ist es nicht so? jeder muss sein inneres kind rauslassen sonst endet das was weiß ich wo und damit werfe ich nicht alle in einen topf weil es ja stimmt oder? Nagut gilt vll nicht für die die von WoW nichtmehr wegkommen und echt süchtig sind. da hat es nichtmer mit solchen dingen zu tun den dann hat man ein problem...


----------



## SixtenF (4. April 2008)

Yaminia schrieb:


> Hallo
> hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber bei dem meisten Sachen konnte ich echt nur den Kopfschütteln
> was glauben alle die für ü18 sind wer sie überhaupt sind ??
> 
> ...



es geht ja nicht darum alle server ab 18+ zu machen sondern nur ein paar soweit ich das verstanden hab. ausserdem ist derjenige der mit der diskussiun angefangen hat auch erst 16 :-) ist mein kleiner bruder deshalb weiss ich das :-)


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Manoman.. da merkt man schon den altersunterschied...

FÜR ALLE: USK12 heißt nicht dass das Spiel für Kinder ist !!!!

USK ist die freiwillige selbstkontrolle, die uns schützen soll, dass Kinder gewaltspiele etc, die nicht geeignet für sie sind, zu spielen. Das Spiel ist aber dann für alle darüber geeignet und gedacht.

Familienfilme die FSK0 haben sind bestimmt nicht nur für Babys gedacht oder ungeborene.. schaltet doch bitte mal das Gehirn ein. Wenn etwas nervt sind Äußerungen die aus Unwissenheit basieren und die so bestimmt gesagt werden.


----------



## Raverbucky (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ok, danke das ich jetzt weiß das ich sie gleichgesetzt habe obwohl ich das nicht tat... Danke.
> Und ich weiß nicht ob man ein Rechter ist wenn man Kinder hast aber naja du bist ja so klug und beginnst mit rechten obwohl sie niemand angesprochen hat...



Du meintest doch mit Skinheads anfangen zu müssen, oder seh ich da was falsch. Nochmal für dich: Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, einfach mal die Klappe halten. Wer in diesem Spiel lieber auf die u18er verzichten will ist nicht gleich Rassist, das ist was ganz anderes. Das versuchte er dir klarzumachen, mehr nicht!


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ok die antwort ist echt nice...
> 
> Aber ehrlich alle die server 18+ wollen sind rasistisch gegenüber Kindern. Dann geht doch gleich zu skinheads und geht in ihre gruppe... der einzige unterschied ist das ihr auf kinder geht und die auf Ausländer... also Bitte ich fordere euch die Älteren und eigentlich solltet IHR klüger sein und verstehen das IHR alle KINDER in EINEN topf werft ohne die die gut und oder lang spielen können zu beachten...



Damit bezeichnest du Skinheads als Rassistisch und Rassismus ist letztlich auch ein Begriff für die Rechten daran kannst du nichts ändern.
Wenn du es nicht so meinst dann formuliere es anders.


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

Es wird wohl wie tausend mal schon darauf hinauslaufen, daß wir "älteren" mit den "jüngeren" zusammen weiterspielen müssen / dürfen und daß wir uns gegenseitig zu akzeptieren haben.

Ich stelle keine Ansprüche an jüngere Mitspieler, solang sie mich mit ihrem RoXx0r-Getue in Ruhe lassen - und umgekehrt sollten auch die jüngeren akzeptieren, daß einige ältere Spieler eben hin und wieder auch gern unter sich sind (siehe zB Gilden ab Alter XY).

Ich persönlich spiele nunmal eben lieber mit Leuten, die in meinem Alter (also ü25) sind. Ob die nun besser spielen, kritikfähiger sind oder nicht ist hier mal ganz egal - das ist meine persönliche Vorliebe und da hat sich einfach keiner einzumischen, es ist einfach so und fertig.
Das ist keine Kritik an jüngeren Spielern (um das noch mal ganz klar zu sagen).

Also: ein wenig Toleranz wäre angebracht. Wenn sich jemand daran stört, daß ein Spieler um 23 Uhr ins Bett muß weil morgen Schule ist, oder daß im TS-Hintergrund ein Baby quängelt, bleibt ja immernoch die Möglichkeit, sich eine andere Gruppe zu suchen.

Ich glaube, auf getrennte Server können wir noch lange warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ohja.. das wäre dann aber nichts für Berufstätige, wenn man für eine Ini 30 Tage braucht. Es sei denn es wird auch eine Speicherfunktion dazugefügt.



Naja die meisten sind ja schon in Rente und in ALtersheimen konnten es als "Gesellschaftspiel" genutzt werden. Natürlich eine komplett entschärfte Version und ohne PvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> 1. Ich BIN Vater und weiß was es heißt mit seinem Kind zu spielen
> 
> 2. Du hast oben noch gesagt:
> Schmeißt du da nicht alle Erwachsenen die spielen in einen Topf?
> ...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das noch ein aspekt dazu gehört wieso du magic magst und gerne spielst, wegen dem Sammelaspekt den man nicht aus den augen lassen sollte, das heißt JEDER und ja jetzt werfe ich JEden außer kleinkinder in einen topf, Jeder hat ein inneres Kind und das zeigt sich meiner meinung nach durch das/die hobbys.


----------



## monkeyflash (4. April 2008)

Ich bin für eine Altersbegrenzung für das Spiel World of Warcraft ab 25 Jahren!
In meinen Augen kann man nahezu alle unter 25 Jährigen Spieler in Sachen Verhalten und Achtung anderer Mitspieler in einen Register des Unzumutbaren einordnen!!
Deswegen halte ich die Einführung von Server ab 18 für Sinnlos.


----------



## Maugaran (4. April 2008)

ich würde mich über einene ab 18 Server freuen, dann wär das Spielgefühl der frühen wow Zeit wieder da.. im Brachland angeln,,, in der Tiefenbahn als Horde mit der Allianz abchillen... und keine Kiddies die instant die Gruppe leaven weil man mal Tipps gibt wie ers besser machen kann


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Manoman.. da merkt man schon den altersunterschied...
> 
> FÜR ALLE: USK12 heißt nicht dass das Spiel für Kinder ist !!!!
> 
> ...



Deshalb schrieb ich ja USK 12, dass Leute die über 18 oder so was sind auch wissen das man dort Kinder antrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Es wird wohl wie tausend mal schon darauf hinauslaufen, daß wir "älteren" mit den "jüngeren" zusammen weiterspielen müssen / dürfen und daß wir uns gegenseitig zu akzeptieren haben.
> 
> Ich stelle keine Ansprüche an jüngere Mitspieler, solang sie mich mit ihrem RoXx0r-Getue in Ruhe lassen - und umgekehrt sollten auch die jüngeren akzeptieren, daß einige ältere Spieler eben hin und wieder auch gern unter sich sind (siehe zB Gilden ab Alter XY).
> 
> ...




Das und nichts anderes ist leider die Realität,wir müssen miteinander parat kommen.

Toleranz ist von beiden Seiten angebracht.

BTW: Die sogenannten "Kiddies" sind es die meistens laut brüllen "Behandelt uns doch mal wie Erwachsene!". Tut man es,ist es auch nicht richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (4. April 2008)

monkeyflash schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Altersbegrenzung für das Spiel World of Warcraft ab 25 Jahren!
> In meinen Augen kann man nahezu alle unter 25 Jährigen Spieler in Sachen Verhalten und Achtung anderer Mitspieler in einen Register des Unzumutbaren einordnen!!
> Deswegen halte ich die Einführung von Server ab 18 für Sinnlos.



Nomination for most stupid Post in this Thread -.-

b2t:

ich bin 14 und viele sagen ich kann gut spielen, wogegen ein server von über 25 jährigen vllt grad mal um die 500 spieler gleichzeitig on hätte, weil man in dem alter frau, kind, arbeit und ein liebesleben auch noch hat... da bleibt net viel zeit... also dumme idee 0o


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Damit bezeichnest du Skinheads als Rassistisch und Rassismus ist letztlich auch ein Begriff für die Rechten daran kannst du nichts ändern.
> Wenn du es nicht so meinst dann formuliere es anders.


Ok, damit meinst du aber das skins NICHT rassistisch sind, und nun rassismus hat nichts mit hautfarbe oder sonstwas zu tun wie es sicher viele glauben, es geht nur um eine andere gruppe in dem fall ausländer zu diskriminieren und sich selber für etwas besseres zu halten, nun ok, dann denkst du das skins nicht rassistisch sind.. Ok werde ich respektieren


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ich bin 14 und viele sagen ich kann gut spielen




Nochmal zum Mitschreiben, in dem Thread hier geht es nicht um gut spielen,es geht sich um das Verhalten einiger Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Und sagt mir bitte das Leute die unter 18 sind so wie ich nicht auf nen 18+ Server kommen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich alle die server 18+ wollen sind rasistisch gegenüber Kindern. Dann geht doch gleich zu skinheads und geht in ihre gruppe... der einzige unterschied ist das ihr auf kinder geht und die auf Ausländer... also Bitte ich fordere euch die Älteren und eigentlich solltet IHR klüger sein und verstehen das IHR alle KINDER in EINEN topf werft ohne die die gut und oder lang spielen können zu beachten...


aber sonst noch alles ok bei dir?

HALLO?
wir wollen keine kinder ausrotten, sondern nur etwas mehr ruhe, vor "ey alder, haste, ziehste, mach ma, los, kackboon, FU,....)
wir wollen euch nicht das spielen verbieten, oder ab FSK18, sondern nur einen kleinen server, auf dem wir mal in ruhe spielen können
blizz hat über 20 server, da habt ihr immernoch genug andere um euch auszutoben
jetzt verstanden?
natürlich hört das nicht auf, aber die zahl derer, wird definitiv geringer

und an die, die meinen "schreibt tickets". sorry, aber ich spiele das spiel um zu spielen und spaß zu haben, und nicht um alle 5 minuten erzieherische maßnahmen einzuleiten!


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

monkeyflash schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine Altersbegrenzung für das Spiel World of Warcraft ab 25 Jahren!
> In meinen Augen kann man nahezu alle unter 25 Jährigen Spieler in Sachen Verhalten und Achtung anderer Mitspieler in einen Register des Unzumutbaren einordnen!!
> Deswegen halte ich die Einführung von Server ab 18 für Sinnlos.




Und wie viel Spieler hätte WoW dann 1.000.000?2.500.000?
Es wäre besser (aber nicht realisierbar) das Blizz einfach gegen sowas vorgeht


----------



## hödr (4. April 2008)

Hmm Server für 18 jährige.

Die Idee ist eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Man müsste nur das Kriterium ändern wie z. B. nur für Soziale und freundliche Personen.

Ich sehe das so das man nicht am Geburtsjahr erkennen kann ob die Person reif, sozial oder freundlich ist. Es gibt genug Spieler die älter sind als 18 und benehmen sich dank dem anonymen Status wie 12 jährige. Dies bekommt man ja schon zu Gesicht wen man hier schon teilweise liest das die Idee gut ist und man nicht mehr mit „scheiss kiddys“ spielen muss.

WoW ist wie das Internet: Das Spiegelbild der menschlichen Seele 

Gruß


----------



## Cyberflips (4. April 2008)

war ja klar das dies ein Kiddy-Whiner thread wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele zum Glück nicht mehr WoW sondern HdrO und da ist die Community etwas reifer. Und das nicht nur nominal. Grundsätzlich kommt es ja nicht auf das Alter, sondern auf die Reife an. Nur leider ist die nicht so leicht kategorisierbar und messbar. Mit Reife meinen wir ja in diesem Fall geistige und charakterliche Reife, Verhalten durch Erziehung, Erfahrung, usw. 
Daher ist eine grobe Alterkatalogisierung als Maßstab eine übliche und recht logische Skala, da es nun mal (zwar offen und fliessend) einen biologischen Reifegrad gibt. Ein 15jähriger denkt nun mal noch in einer anderen Welt wie ein 30jähriger.

Dabei rechtfertigt diese Methode sich selbst dadurch, daß es bei den sehr jungen Menschen völlige Entrüstung und Uneinsichtigkeit herrscht - eben weil sie noch nicht die Reife haben es zu verstehen. Das Ergebnis zeigt sich in vielen vielen Posts hier im Thread. 
Natürlich glaubt ein 14 jähriger mit seinem eben noch eingeschränkten Horizont, er würde schon alles voll durchblicken und die bösen "Erwachsenen" wollen ihn mal wieder nicht mitspielen lassen - hier sogar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Dabei ist es doch nur normal, das es ältere Spieler gibt, die gerne "gleichartige" Mitspieler suchen, weil sie deren Einstellungen, Umgang und Bedürfnisse teilen. Es besteht nun mal eine andere Auffassung der Dinge zwischen gewissen Generationen, weil auch die Lebensanforderungen und Probleme des Alltags unterschiedlich sind. 
Ein MMORPG ist nun einmal mehr als nur das virtuelle Figuren zusammen in einen Kampf marschieren oder eine Aufgabe lösen. Hinter jedem Ingamecharakter steht eine Persönlichkeit und dem entsprechend ein Verhalten - das meine ich ohne Wertung.
Daher ist es doch nur normal, das hier Konfliktpotential da ist, bzw. die Leute sich wohler fühlen, wenn sie den anderen besser verstehen und eine gemeinsamere Basis suchen.
Der Wunsch nach einem Server für Erwachsene ist da eine völlig verständliche Sache, weil die Generationen jeder für sich nun mal viele Dinge anders sehen und auf verschiedene Weise Party feiern. 
Grundsätzlich sollte es bei jungen Spielern benfalls so sein, wäre da nicht der Zwang "ein großer" sein zu wollen und als solcher angeshen zu werden. Somit ist ein Kind zu sein und auch so eingestuft zu werden für viele wie eine Beschimpfung

Wer sich dadurch beleidigt oder gar diskriminiert fühlt, ist es doch, der beweist, daß er "noch" nicht in der Lage ist zu verstehen und sich eben "Kiddie" verhält - den Wunsch damit auch völlig legitimiert. 

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken...wenns dann geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und froh sein, das die "Knacker" unter sich spielen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> ...weil man in dem alter frau, kind, arbeit und ein liebesleben auch noch hat... da bleibt net viel zeit...




Das ist irgendwie süß ^^


----------



## Wizzle (4. April 2008)

Nerven euche Junge Spieler dann einfach

/ignore "Nervensäge"

Ende

Blizz hat wieder eine Methode gefunden Geld zu schäffeln

Sonst nix denen ist egal wie alt die Spieler Sind hauptsache $$$$$


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Deshalb schrieb ich ja USK 12, dass Leute die über 18 oder so was sind auch wissen das man dort Kinder antrifft .



Das wiederum ist für die Leute gedacht, die meinen das WoW ab 18 sein sollte. Was genauso unsinnig ist, weil dann sollten die sich ein anderes Spiel suchen. Denn USK 18 heißt auch wiederum nur, dass ein gewalt- oder pornographisches Spiel ist und nicht mehr.

@Maugaran.. dein Postin ist widersprüchlich.. alte Zeit und "chillen" passt nicht. Chillen ist ein Modewort von heute. In der alten Zeit hieß das "rumhängen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> aber sonst noch alles ok bei dir?
> 
> HALLO?
> wir wollen keine kinder ausrotten, sondern nur etwas mehr ruhe, vor "ey alder, haste, ziehste, mach ma, los, kackboon, FU,....)
> ...



ähm glaubst du wofür gibt es ingame eine ignore funktion? für jemanden der dich grundlos nervt und der gleichen...


----------



## EliteOrk (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Da sind mir kiddies lieber als so Vollspaten wie du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunita (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Manoman.. da merkt man schon den altersunterschied...
> 
> FÜR ALLE: USK12 heißt nicht dass das Spiel für Kinder ist !!!!
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FSK = Freiwilige Selbst kontrolle..

USK ist das nicht. die genaue Abkürzung weiß ich gerade nicht...



so on topic:

was ich davon halten soll ?

WoW ist ein spiel USK 12 , ein spiel was sich also ein 12 Jähriger kaufen kann. Wenn es dan Erwachsene gibt , die sich Daran Stören das ein 12 Jähriger ein Spiel ab 12 kauft , solten darüber nach denken bald zu AoC zu wechseln. Ich kenne einige Erwachsene die Nerviger sind als jedes Kind.

Auch wenn es prozentual mehr Kinder sind wo zum Kiddy nivou hintendieren muss es nicht heißen das man wen man 18 wird morgens aufwacht und nun die perfekte geistige reife hat.

Darum bin ich auch gg solche sever. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Struppistrap (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende




Wow, dieses omment hatte die Qualität, wie ein Beitrag eines....na kommste selbst drauf?


Find die Idee schwachsinnig, obwohl ich manchmal genervt werde, zum Beispiel von Leuten, die meinen Charakternamen benutzen, um mir das Goldverleihen an sie schmackhaft zu machen, mir aber noch glatt die FalcheNachricht hinterherschicken^^


Ohne diese "Kiddys", wie sie oft genannt werden, wär so ein Server doch relativ langweilig oder nicht?


----------



## Lambiii (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende


hm..ok du zeigst hier ja schonmal wie reif du bist.
Ich finds einfach nur sinnlos Server ab 18 zu machen, denn man sieht hier ja schön am zitierten wie unreif 
auch viele Leute über 18 sind.
Ich bin 14 aber kann mich doch ganz normal und angemessen anderen gegenüber verhalten, wieso sollte ich dann also nicht auf so einen Server?
Man will ja damit erreichen weniger unreife Menschen zu treffen, aber man erreichts nicht mit einer Altersbegrenzung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Die USK darf WoW nicht ab 18 machen da die Kriterien nicht zutreffen...

@Kono es sind viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr als 20 Server


----------



## Thedynamike (4. April 2008)

Maridan schrieb:


> du willst mir ernsthaft sagen das es wegen den kiddys is?? hallo?? jeder erwachsene der wow spielt is irgendwo noch ein "kiddy"....




Stimmt. Erwachsene tun so coole Dinge wie saufen und fußball spielen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ähm glaubst du wofür gibt es ingame eine ignore funktion? für jemanden der dich grundlos nervt und der gleichen...


jepp, nur die ist leider begrenzt

@troll
meinte jetzt nur die deutschen. ka wieviele das genau sind. mehr als genug auf alle fälle


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> FSK = Freiwilige Selbst kontrolle..
> 
> USK ist das nicht. die genaue Abkürzung weiß ich gerade nicht...



Mist.. hast recht.. hab da was vertauscht.. mein Hobby sind Horrorfilme und da rege ich mich jedesmal auf, dass die Filme gekürzt werden etc..

Aber die Bedeutung ist jedenfalls die gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> hm..ok du zeigst hier ja schonmal wie reif du bist.
> Ich finds einfach nur sinnlos Server ab 18 zu machen, denn man sieht hier ja schön am zitierten wie unreif
> auch viele Leute über 18 sind.
> Ich bin 14 aber kann mich doch ganz normal und angemessen anderen gegenüber verhalten, wieso sollte ich dann also nicht auf so einen Server?
> Man will ja damit erreichen weniger unreife Menschen zu treffen, aber man erreichts nicht mit einer Altersbegrenzung.




/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elegost (4. April 2008)

Server über 18 jährige würde für mich nur wenig sinn machen , eher ein server ohne kiddies , den viele Teenager oder Kinder verhalten sich reifer als über 18 jährige , siehe 2ter post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Mist.. hast recht.. hab da was vertauscht.. mein Hobby sind Horrorfilme und da rege ich mich jedesmal auf, dass die Filme gekürzt werden etc..
> 
> Aber die Bedeutung ist jedenfalls die gleiche
> 
> ...



FSK=Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle

USK=Unterhaltungssoftware  Selbskontrolle

Sind beides zwei Paar Schuhe

FSK: Filme
USK: Software also Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Für alle die es nicht wissen USK=Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle...

-Verdammt war wer schneller!^^(EDIT)


----------



## Yunita (4. April 2008)

Die USK wird wow niemals ab 18 machen weil vl. ein paar erwachsene meinen uhh ich bin jetzt 18+ nun bin ich besser als diese ,,teenager'' - das zeigt dan aber auch das diese leute wo so fast schon rasistisch gegen jünger vorgehen nicht reifer sind , ich nene sie mal die Möchtegern Erwachsenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist nun mal ein spiel ab 12 und da wird es sowas nie geben.

und das mit dem shice kiddy also die 1. antwort , dazu sage ich nur obs dem poster noch ganz gut geht oder ob er vl. nicht selber ein ,,Kiddy'' ist.

Mensch nur mal so die Guild Wars Comunity zb. ist kleiner und es spielen alle alters klassen aber diese geflame dieses abnormale alters geflame gibt es nicht...

nya masse ist nich klasse ^^

Und da meine Meinung ist das viele nur WoW Spielen um anzugeben stimmt das mit der masse und klasse erst recht...


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> @troll
> meinte jetzt nur die deutschen. ka wieviele das genau sind. mehr als genug auf alle fälle



http://www.buffed.de/page/1169/

Was siehste da? 83 deutsche Server

-------------------------------------------------

Wenn ihr wirklich einen Ü18 Server haben wollt macht euch nen Privaaten und lasst euch von
jeden der draufkommt den Pass zeigen...


----------



## Ginix (4. April 2008)

/offtopic

bei kiddie/kiddy sollte man schon ein wenig diferenzieren denn das ''kiddie'' im jetzigen sinn hat nichts mehr mit dem ''kiddy'' also im sinne von junger/ unerfahrener spieler zu tun..... das jetzige kiddie hat eher was mit kindlichem benehmen zu tun und ich persönlich kenne genügend leute von 16-21 jahren die auch ziemlich kindisch sind (über ältere kann ich jetzt noch nix sagen xD) 

/topic

und ich würd ma sagen die idee klingt ziemlich nach blanken aktionismus weil man das poblem mit den schlechten umgangston auf den realms nicht in den griff bekommt... ich persönlich bin jetzt zwar auch ''erst'' 16 aber bin auch kein flamer/spamer usw. ...ausserdem würds auch ziemlich den spielspa? schmälern wenn man auf den realm mit leuten von 12-17 ist... den vorallem die älteren, erfahreneren Spieler bringen ruhe in ini runs/raids oder helfen einem neueren spieler während die jungen sozusagen den gegenpol darstellen....
und auf dauer wird kein 18+ bzw ein ''kiddie'' server gut funktionieren.


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Ok, damit meinst du aber das skins NICHT rassistisch sind, und nun rassismus hat nichts mit hautfarbe oder sonstwas zu tun wie es sicher viele glauben, es geht nur um eine andere gruppe in dem fall ausländer zu diskriminieren und sich selber für etwas besseres zu halten, nun ok, dann denkst du das skins nicht rassistisch sind.. Ok werde ich respektieren



Ich sehe du verstehst es nicht richtig aber dafür kannst du nichts.

Echte Skinheads sind keine Rechten bzw.Nazis

Schau am besten auf diese seite http://www.du-sollst-skinheads-nicht-mit-n...verwechseln.de/
Die Rechten die sich heute als Skinheads bezeichnen sind keine Skinheads.
Das ganze auftretten der Skinheads wurde von den Rechten Gruppen kopiert und deswegen kommt es zu dem vorurteil das Skinheads Rechte sind.
Klar ist es schwer Rechte von Skinheads zu unterscheiden aber schau auf die seite dann findest du kleine unterschiede und über die geschichte lernst du auch was falls du es wissen willst.
Ich will aber nicht sagen das Skins eine ganz liebe und nette gruppe sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber merk dir richtige Skins sind keine Rechten.


----------



## alexaner666 (4. April 2008)

Wenn man schlechte Erfahrungen mit unfreundlichen oder sich kindlich verhaltenden Spielern hat -auch wenn diese meistens unter 18 sind- ,  sollte man nicht gleich alle für den denselben Typ halten.Ich kenne viele unhöfliche Spieler die über 18 sind und wenn jemand behauptet es soll server für erwachsene Spieler geben, dann hört sich das an also ob derjenige jeden ChuckNorris-witz,jeden flame,jeden wipe in einer instanz/raid oder jeden bg lose in den ferien einem kind/jugendlichen anhängen will.
Hier sollte man nicht jeden in diesem Alter(z.B. mich) in ein und denselben Topf schmeißen.


----------



## Cyberflips (4. April 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> Ohne diese "Kiddys", wie sie oft genannt werden, wär so ein Server doch relativ langweilig oder nicht?



nur aus der Sicht eines Solchen. 
Ein Server für "Erwachsene" wäre für Kinder und Jugendliche eher zu langweilig

Für "ältere" Semester wäre es ohne "Kiddies" einfach stressfreier und ruhiger - eben anders. Nicht weniger albern, aber "anders" albern.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Eins sollte aber klar sein, da das Spiel ab 12 ist, kann man nach Lösungen suchen, die den Altersunterschiede gerecht werden.

Einen Server ab 18 wäre eine Lösung. Das Spiel ab 18 zu erlauben ist unsinnig, da wie gesagt, das mit dem Spiel nichts zu tun hat.

Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass ein Server ab 18 die Lösung des Problems ist, sondern dass die Lösung an der Ignoreliste liegt. Sie müsste einfach unbegrenzt sein, dann kann sich jeder selber seine Personen raussuchen.

Wir sollten fordern, dass die Ignoreliste so programmiert wird, dass die Daten auf dem PC gespeichert werden, sodass diese dann unbegrenzt genutzt wird. Ich hoffe ja das mit WoTLK die Ignoreliste vergrößert wird.



> Für "ältere" Semester wäre es ohne "Kiddies" einfach stressfreier und ruhiger - eben anders. Nicht weniger albern, aber "anders" albern.



richtig genau das macht den Unterschied


----------



## Härja (4. April 2008)

wenn dermassen viele leute ein spiel spielen, dann sind auch dementsprechend viele deppen dabei, halt querschnitt und so. 
und daran wird es auch nichts ändern jüngere auszusperren


----------



## H24Lucky (4. April 2008)

Nö bin nicht dafür !

Grund: Es gibt genug "Erwachsene" die genauso schlimm sind 
Ausserdem haben wir in unserer Gilde einen 15jährigen der mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein wie manch Erwachsener also man sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht alle Kinder unter einen Hut stecken !


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ich sehe du verstehst es nicht richtig aber dafür kannst du nichts.
> 
> Echte Skinheads sind keine Rechten bzw.Nazis
> 
> ...




Genau, es gibt Oiskins und Redskins und Punkksins und Gayskins und was weiss ich für Skins.

Musst nur zu einem hingehen dich runterbeugen und die Farbe seiner Schnürsenkel betrachten dann weistes genau.  (Falls du dazu Lust hast)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (4. April 2008)

ich bin gegen eine verallgermeinerung, weil ich bin 15 und sage von mir das ich nicht so ein kiddy bin was dauernt nur "kackboon" oder "noob" schreit. natürlich solche kiddys gehen mir auf die nerven und finden ihren platz auf der "ignorieren" liste. oft wenn ich sage das ich 15 bin kommt: scheiß kiddy geh auf den spielplat! usw.
solche atworten finde ich nicht gut, weil die leute damit zeigen das sie selber unreif sind.
außerdem, wer auf die beleidigungen eines "kiddys" eingeht zeigt dem kiddy das es sein/ihr ziel ereicht hat.
mein vorschlag: einfach ignorieren und gegebenenfalls ein ticket schreiben!
mfg MeXxX


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Musst nur zu einem hingehen dich runterbeugen und die Farbe seiner Schnürsenkel betrachten dann weistes genau. (Falls du dazu Lust hast)



Aha.. würde mich interessieren, was die Farbe der Schnürsenkel damit zu tun hat.. also ich meine warum die und die Farbe für rechts stehen würde. Hat aber leider nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Für "ältere" Semester wäre es ohne "Kiddies" einfach stressfreier und ruhiger - eben anders. Nicht weniger albern, aber "anders" albern.



Das ist der Punkt, genau.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Wenn man schlechte Erfahrungen mit unfreundlichen oder sich kindlich verhaltenden Spielern hat -auch wenn diese meistens unter 18 sind- ,  sollte man nicht gleich alle für den denselben Typ halten.Ich kenne viele unhöfliche Spieler die über 18 sind und wenn jemand behauptet es soll server für erwachsene Spieler geben, dann hört sich das an also ob derjenige jeden ChuckNorris-witz,jeden flame,jeden wipe in einer instanz/raid oder jeden bg lose in den ferien einem kind/jugendlichen anhängen will.
> Hier sollte man nicht jeden in diesem Alter(z.B. mich) in ein und denselben Topf schmeißen.


wenn du posts und argumente gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass das hier die denkende bevölkerung nicht tut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es geht darum diese merkwürdigen verhaltensweisen der meisten teenies zu minimieren. das einige von euch drunter leiden müssten, bleibt jedoch nicht aus. so ist das halt, wenn der großteil nur scheiße baut. wenn sich dieses verhalten nicht ändert, werden früher oder später, die meisten, die etwas Anstand besitzen, gehen. und dann haben die asozialen, wow leider zerstört

@troll ok ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also einer für uns, oder zwei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (4. April 2008)

Ich bin auch noch ein, wie ich es gerne bezeichne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sehr junger Spieler ( 15 ) Und wenn ich mit gleichaltrigen zusammen spiele, kann ich verstehen warum es manche so stört mit Kindern zusammen zu spielen, allerdings bin ich nicht so schlimm wie ich finde.

Ich kenne aber einige in meinem Alter die wirklich nerven und auch nur am flamen sind, und dadurch kommt dann dieses Vorurteil..

Ich kenne allerdings auch sehr viele Leute die älter sind als ich, aber sich genauso scheisse benehmen wie man einer der "schlimmen" Kiddys =]


so long, jeNova


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Genau, es gibt Oiskins und Redskins und Punkksins und Gayskins und was weiss ich für Skins.
> 
> Musst nur zu einem hingehen dich runterbeugen und die Farbe seiner Schnürsenkel betrachten dann weistes genau.  (Falls du dazu Lust hast)
> 
> ...



Hab einige Schuhe mit verschiedenen Schnürsenkeln, Oo Mhhh!


----------



## Dracius (4. April 2008)

1.: Ich wette es wird nie einene Server ab 18 geben
2.: Es gibt min genauso viele "Erwachsene" Spieler die NOOBS sind wie Kinder...

Vorallem nervt des im Bg ständig Kein Wunder des wir wieder verlieren die Kiddes haben Ferien

Horde spieln auch Kiddes die Ferien haben des kommt aufs gleiche raus
außerdem sollten ihr lieber spielen als zu schreiben!!!

sorry wegen Rechtschreibfehler bin schnellschreiber^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Aha.. würde mich interessieren, was die Farbe der Schnürsenkel damit zu tun hat.. also ich meine warum die und die Farbe für rechts stehen würde. Hat aber leider nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.



kannst ja auf die seite gehen die ich gepostet habe.
Kann man auch manchmal an dem Haar sehen, wie sehr sie rassiert sind.
Hab das thema auch nur ins spiel gebracht weil jmd meinte Skins mit Rassismus gleichzusetzen.
Was aber letztlich von den voruteilen kommt und er wahrscheinlich nichts dafür kann.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Dracius schrieb:


> 1.: Ich wette es wird nie einene Server ab 18 geben
> 2.: Es gibt min genauso viele "Erwachsene" Spieler die NOOBS sind wie Kinder...
> 
> Vorallem nervt des im Bg ständig Kein Wunder des wir wieder verlieren die Kiddes haben Ferien
> ...



Mhhh wenn du Urlaub hast oder Feierabend ist es eig. genau das gleiche, denk mal drüber nach ... =[!


----------



## KennyKiller (4. April 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nichts vor und die Kritik meiner Vorredner an diesem Satz beweist es inzident: Der Mann bzw. das Kind hat recht! WoW ist ein Spiel primär für Kinder. Über die Hälfte der Klasse meiner 11jährigen Tochter spielt WoW (übrigens vornehmlich Horde, weil das gerade "cool" ist). Ich bin auch nur über meine Kinder zu diesem Spiel gekommen; von mir aus hätte ich es mir nie gekauft. Es gibt sicherlich sinnvollere Freitzeitbeschäftigungen, die dem Gehirn mehr abverlangen. Aber ab und zu bricht eben doch das Kind im Mann (bzw. der Frau) durch und dann wird WoW gezockt...
> 
> Also wer sich hier über "Kiddies" aufregt, der scheint nicht zu wissen, wo er in WoW gelandet ist - oder will es einfach nicht wahrhaben.  Einen WoW-Server for adults only wird es nie geben - es gibt nicht den geringsten sachlichen Grund für eine derartige Einschränkung, im Gegenteil. Und aus einem Kinderspiel wird noch lange kein Erwachsenenspiel, nur weil man die Kinder nicht mehr mitspielen lässt.
> 
> ...


Coole Klasse!! :-) Was Horde is cool? ^^

ahja und iwie bin ich im gegensatz zu manchen Erwachsenen nicht gleich beleidigt wenn man mal wiped, aber iwie stimmt dass schon zb. Jugendliche Dizzen sich oft aber Erwachsene mögen das nicht, usw.^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

offtopic


Lokibu schrieb:


> Aha.. würde mich interessieren, was die Farbe der Schnürsenkel damit zu tun hat.. also ich meine warum die und die Farbe für rechts stehen würde. Hat aber leider nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.


rot steht für blut und ehre
weiß für rassismus

eigentlich allgemein bekannt


----------



## Cyberflips (4. April 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> wenn dermassen viele leute ein spiel spielen, dann sind auch dementsprechend viele deppen dabei, halt querschnitt und so.
> und daran wird es auch nichts ändern jüngere auszusperren



stimme Dir vollkommen zu.

es geht aber gar nicht darum "junge Spieler" auszuschliessen, sondern den älteren Spielern (die meiner Meinung nach sogar in der Unterzahl sind) eine eigene Heimat zu geben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monkeyflash (4. April 2008)

Dracius schrieb:


> 1.: Ich wette es wird nie einene Server ab 18 geben
> 2.: Es gibt min genauso viele "Erwachsene" Spieler die NOOBS sind wie Kinder...
> 
> Vorallem nervt des im Bg ständig Kein Wunder des wir wieder verlieren die Kiddes haben Ferien
> ...



Völlig klar das es sowas nicht geben wird, aber mal ehrlich, Kinder und Jugendliche sind keine große Bereicherung für das Spiel höchstens für den Hersteller sein Konto.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (4. April 2008)

ich kann mich tinume nur anschliesen un möchte hinzu fügen ICH bin 15 und bin in manchen sachen vernünftiger als ne mäne ü18 spieler   sicher gibts auch ne menge leute unter 18 die nur blödsinn machen aber finded ihr es nich irgendwie un fähr dan die die unter 18 sin  aber trodsdem "vernünftig" sind mit sollchen kiddies allein zu lassen auf den servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   dan werden die nämlich alle gaga  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weizenchiller (4. April 2008)

sinnfreie diskussion, in zeiten in denen ooc´ler auf rp-servern in goldhain die rp´ler förmlich "ganken" mit ihrem ooc-geschwafel wird es auch kiddys auf ü18-servern geben die sich nicht benehmen können, ob kiddys über oder unter 18 sei mal dahingestellt. abgesehen davon wird es solch einen server nie geben, offensichtlich haben wir alle zuviel zeit uns mit dieser utopie auseinander zu setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. ausgrenzung jeder art ist ein eingeständnis, dass man unfähig ist das Problem dass sich einem darstellt erfolgreich zu meistern. nicht den schwanz einziehen, sondern die leute die sich in euren augen daneben benehmen freundlich und höflich zurechtweisen, wird er beleidigend dann ticket ziehen ggf. auf ignore packen. aber vorallem bewahrt die ruhe und lasst euch nicht auf deren niveau herunterziehen und dann durch erfahrung schlagen, altes sprichwort hihi.

mfg


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> offtopic
> 
> rot steht für blut und ehre
> weiß für rassismus
> ...



Also bin ich nur weil ich irgend welche Schuhe trage die weiße Schnürsenkel haben gleich ein Rassist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Mhhh... dann wäre wohl jeder 2. Mensch ein Rassist...


----------



## Redtim (4. April 2008)

also, ich sag jetzt aml an alle leute die sagend as unter 18jährige kein benehmen haben: das ist eine fast komplette lüge!!!!!!  ich bin in einer gilde wo viele sind die 18-25 sind, (bin 15) und auch nochn paar jüngere. Wir gehen sehr erfolgreich kara, haben 3bosse in ZA down und maulgar auch down (haben leider meistens nicht genug leute). So ich habe mich am anfang, als ich mit 13 angefangen habe bestimmt auch nicht ganz so benommen wie man es musste, aber wenn ich mich scheiße benommen habe wurde mir das gesagt (auf vernünftige art) und habe mich dann auch in der hinsicht geändert (zumindest in WoW in der schule bn ich immer noch ztu kindisch meistensXD).
Ich kenne erwachsene die sich schlimmer benehmen als 12jährige, aber auch 14-15 jährige gesehen die sich benommen haben wie erwachsene. Wenn ich in ner grp bin finden die nie herraus das ich 15bin, "weil ich mich nicht so benehme", bekommen sie erst raus wann sie fragen ode rim TS. Sone leute die sagen "kannst erst mit 18 in unsere gilde" "du bist unter 18? dann nehmen wir dich nicht mit in die und die ini...."
-.-

wer mehr meinungen lesne will hier: kinder sind keine noobs!


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> offtopic
> 
> rot steht für blut und ehre
> weiß für rassismus
> ...



Weiß steht auch für die Skins und  bedeutet black and white united zumindestens bei den Skins.


----------



## Baddream (4. April 2008)

Oh man. 

Wie oft gabs das Thema mit Kiddies & Co. eigentlich schon? 
Ich persönlich bin 15, und es leid darüber zu diskutieren.
Es wird immer Spieler geben die sich scheiße verhalten.
Seien es Junge oder Alte.
Möglich, dass es auf so nem Server weniger wären.
Manche Idioten wird man aber einfach nich los.

Sehts ein.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Weiß steht auch für die Skins und  bedeutet black and white united zumindestens bei den Skins.


 
Soso ich trage schwarze schuhe mit weißen Schnürsenkeln also bin ich ein Rassist woaw Oo


----------



## monkeyflash (4. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Weiß steht auch für die Skins und  bedeutet black and white united zumindestens bei den Skins.



Weißte Bescheid wa?


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Soso ich trage schwarze schuhe mit weißen Schnürsenkeln also bin ich ein Rassist woaw Oo


Mhh klar weil black and white united ja ein Rassistischer spruch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sags mal so man kann nicht sagen die und die farbe steht für die und die gruppe.
Man erkennt es höchstens an den schuhen und das ist auch schon schwer.


----------



## Ragmo (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende


willst uns doch nich sagen, dass das "kiddie" sein altersabhängig is...


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Mhh klar weil black and white united ja ein Rassistischer spruch ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mh ich habe einige Schuhpaare also bin ich jeden Tag ein etwas anderer Mensch? Im Sportunterricht trage ich ganz weiße Schuhe wenn ich Skateboard fahre Schwarzweiße wenn ich mit Kumpels weggehe wieder andere...


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Also bin ich nur weil ich irgend welche Schuhe trage die weiße Schnürsenkel haben gleich ein Rassist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Man neee Docs natürlich und der Rest vom Outfit muss auch passen.

Wisst ihr den gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Also bin ich nur weil ich irgend welche Schuhe trage die weiße Schnürsenkel haben gleich ein Rassist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm?
ging um skins etc. falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast^^


----------



## St3ck0r (4. April 2008)

... scheiss kiddies??? also ich denk mal ,dass so gut wie jedes kind besser is als du stylow-.-


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> hm?
> ging um skins etc. falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast^^



Nein ihr bezieht euch die ganze Zeit nur auf Schnürsenkel und auf die Schuhe? Nur weil jemand schwarze Schuhe mit weißen Schnürsenkel trägt kann man ihn gleich in eine Gruppe packen?


----------



## St3ck0r (4. April 2008)

übrigens ist WoW ab 12 dass heist jedes Kind ab diesem Alter darf das spielen wenn du ein Problem damit hast dann geb dich einfach nich mit unter 18 jährigen ab...


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass das Alter eines Menschen nicht automatisch auch sein Verhalten bestimmt. Mir geht das Verhalten von vielen auch gegen den Strich. Doch das hat man im RL auch. Oder willst du auch einen Welt für 18 Jährige?
Ich finde man sollte nicht vergessen, dass keiner von uns mit 18 Jahren geboren ist.

Ich oute mich mal als fast 33 Jahre - und trotdem spiele ich gerne.


----------



## waven (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Denk daran, wenn du mal alt und schwach bist müssen sie für dich sorgen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




B2T ... mir soll es egal sein. Ich habe nichts gegen jüngere, und ... wir waren doch auch mal jung und haben uns daneben benommen. Ansonsten halt dich an deine Freunde, wenn du kontakt vermeiden willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Mh ich habe einige Schuhpaare also bin ich jeden Tag ein etwas anderer Mensch? Im Sportunterricht trage ich ganz weiße Schuhe wenn ich Skateboard fahre Schwarzweiße wenn ich mit Kumpels weggehe wieder andere...



Wie ich schon gesagt habe man kann nicht sagen die und die farbe steht für die und die gruppe.
Und ja man kann es an der Marke der schuhe erkennen aber das auch schwer weil nicht jeder Skin die gleichen Schuhe trägt aber die meisten und sie tragen keine Springer soviel sei gesagt.


----------



## Dunham (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende


solche posts, zeit von sehr sehr kiddie haften verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht das alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (4. April 2008)

manche denken ab 18 sind die spieler erwachsender


----------



## Fala (4. April 2008)

Ich denke das die Eröffnung eines solchen Threads auch nicht grade von geistiger Reife zeugt...

Als Erwachsener sollte man über solchen sogenannten "Kiddy Gehabe" stehen.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Nein ihr bezieht euch die ganze Zeit nur auf Schnürsenkel und auf die Schuhe? Nur weil jemand schwarze Schuhe mit weißen Schnürsenkel trägt kann man ihn gleich in eine Gruppe packen?


nö, ich beziehe mich nur auf, mehr oder weniger, rechte gruppierungen die diese schnürsenkel tragen


----------



## Nick1414 (4. April 2008)

Zu allererst möchte ich gern mal anmerken, dass ich die Meinung,
Jugendliche Spieler seien in jedem Fall intellektuell unter dem Niveau der Erwachsenen Gegenüber,
schon ziemlich diskriminierend finde [und nicht im Geringsten teilen kann],
zumal ich natürlich auch einräumen muss,
dass viele der jüngeren Spieler ihren Mund einfach oft zu weit aufreißen.
Dennoch gibt es auch Jugendliche, die sich an dem Umgangston halten können,
dies auch tun und erwachsenen Spielern oft nicht einmal als Jugendliche auffallen.
Die Quote der Jugendlichen Kiddies mag zwar höher liegen als die der bereits erwachsenen,
dennoch kann man hier nichts verallgemeinern.
Ich selbst bin 16 Jahre alt, gehe noch zur Schule und kann trotzdem einen vernünftigen Ton anschlagen. Gegen Kiddies lässt sich leider nicht viel tun,
aber aus der Not heraus gleich alle Jugendlichen Spieler auszuschließen,
wäre meiner Meinung nach doch wirklich zu weit gegangen. Viel zu weit.
Im Übrigen, es gibt auch durchaus auch ältere Spieler mit Ausdrucksdefiziten und schlechtem Umgangston, also würde ich Vorschlagen, die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen,
und das Problem der Kiddies in WoW auf die Allgemeinheit und nicht nur auf die Zielgruppe der unter 18jährigen zu beziehen.
Hiermit wollte ich übrigens nur mal klarstellen, dass auch ich in der Lage bin,
mich zu benehmen und ordentliche Texte zu verfassen. 
Aus Erfahrung kann ich euch sagen, ich bin nicht der einzige.

Denkt mal darüber nach und baut eure Überlegungen zu einem WoW ohne Kiddies in die Richtung der echten Kiddies auf. Lasst die jugendliche, ordentlich zu sprechen befähigte, Minderheit da raus.

Cheers   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (4. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Nein ihr bezieht euch die ganze Zeit nur auf Schnürsenkel und auf die Schuhe? Nur weil jemand schwarze Schuhe mit weißen Schnürsenkel trägt kann man ihn gleich in eine Gruppe packen?



Sagt ja keiner es ist nur ein erkennungsmerkmal zu dennen noch viele andere kommen bevor man sagen er ist ein Skin oder nicht.
Und nein niemand mit gehirn steckt dich in einer gruppe weil du solche schuhe trägst es kommt aber dann darauf an was du sonst noch trägst und wie dein auftreten ist.


----------



## Nekrit (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



gehts dir noch gut? du warst auch ma eins...

in wow ist ein kind nicht automatisch eine kleine nervige dreckschnarze

mehr kann ich jetzt auch ned sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (4. April 2008)

.oO(Die Schnürsenkeldiskussion ist erste Sahne *Popcorn holt und weiterliest*)


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

Fala schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Eröffnung eines solchen Threads auch nicht grade von geistiger Reife zeugt...
> 
> Als Erwachsener sollte man über solchen sogenannten "Kiddy Gehabe" stehen.


was hat das damit zu tun. es geht darum das wir unsere RUHE vor diesen anmachen und beleidigungen haben möchten. niemand hier denkt, dass das dann vorbei ist. aber doch wird es weniger sein. würde ja schon reichen..


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Fala schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Eröffnung eines solchen Threads auch nicht grade von geistiger Reife zeugt...
> 
> Als Erwachsener sollte man über solchen sogenannten "Kiddy Gehabe" stehen.




Das ist deine Meinung,aber:

Warum nicht über das Thema im Buffed Forum Diskutieren? Zeigt dies nicht eine gewisse Reife?  Trotz-Reaktionen sehen da glaub ich anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In gewisser Weise steht der TE über dem Kiddy Gehabe,er versucht mit Gleichgesinnten über das Thema zu diskutieren und nicht mit omfg olololol l2p um sich zu werfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raicho (4. April 2008)

kiddies hin oder her ich finde das die kiddies besser zocken können rede aus erfahrung war selber mal ein kiddie


----------



## Cyberflips (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Eins sollte aber klar sein, da das Spiel ab 12 ist, kann man nach Lösungen suchen, die den Altersunterschiede gerecht werden.
> 
> Einen Server ab 18 wäre eine Lösung. Das Spiel ab 18 zu erlauben ist unsinnig, da wie gesagt, das mit dem Spiel nichts zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir im ersten Teil absolut zu.

Die Ignoreliste ist da für mich aber nicht der richtige Weg, denn eigentlich wäre das eine ungeeignete Zweckentfremdung, da die IgL im Grunde eine andere Funktion hat. 
Es ist auch nicht im Sinne des Spiels eine grössere Gruppe auf ignore zu setzen, da die Kommunikation damit abgeschnitten wird und die ist im Spiel und auf einem Server finde ich wichtig.

Ein Server für Erwachsene wäre doch eine gute Lösung, die natürlich nicht bedeutet das man vor nervigem Verhalten verschont ist, nur kann man dort dann auch anders miteinander kommunizieren und sich bei groben Verstössen auch nicht hinter seinem Alter verstecken. Die Absolutionsklausel "der Jugend" fällt dann nämlich flach und man kann eben einen vernünftigen Umgang erwarten. 
Du siehst ja schon hier im Thread wird die Altereinstufung des Spiels "ab 12" als ein Argument, im Sinne eines Freifahrtsschein für alles diskutiert.
Dabei sagt das doch nur, das so junge Spieler Zugang haben dürfen, nicht das dadurch automatisch das Spiel absolut kindgerecht sein muss. 

Wobei ich hier schon immer ein wenig ein Problem gesehen habe, da Blizzard seine Server wie eine Eckkneipe administriert und keinerlei Verhalteneinschränkungen oder Kategorisierung vornimmt, wenn nach eigenen Aussagen, die Belange von Blizzard nicht berührt werden. daher kommt es dann auch, daß sich die Chats in den Hauptstädten, wie verbales Rotlichtviertel, und letztendlich auch in primitivster Strassen und Schulhofjargon präsentieren. 
Ich sehe hier dringenden Regelungsbedarf, denn das Einstiegsalter von 12 halte ich persönlich für so niedrig, daß hier der Betreiber dringend in Verantwortung stehen sollte.
Ein niedriges Einstiegsalter bedeutet natürlich eine grössere Banbreite an Kundschaft, aber dem Betreiber sollte klar sein, daß dies nicht nur bedeutet mehr Geld verdienen zu können, sondern auch eine Verpflichtung in Bezug auf den Schutz schützungswürdiger Altersstufen zu haben und dem entsprechend seine Server zu administrieen. Wenn 12 jährige an Bord sind muss eben die Community strenger überwacht werden.
Das ist nämlich die andere Seite.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Raicho schrieb:


> kiddies hin oder her ich finde das die kiddies besser zocken können rede aus erfahrung war selber mal ein kiddie



WAR?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nochmal auch für dich:Es geht nicht um das besser spielen,es geht um den Umgang miteinander auf dem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Fala schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Eröffnung eines solchen Threads auch nicht grade von geistiger Reife zeugt...
> 
> Als Erwachsener sollte man über solchen sogenannten "Kiddy Gehabe" stehen.




Der Threadersteller hat sich nicht dafür oder dagegen geäußert er hat die Communuty gefragt, weil diese Ü18 Server sehr oft erwähnt werden...


Wenn ich falsch bin bitte hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: zu spät


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> ..
> Wobei ich hier schon immer ein wenig ein Problem gesehen habe, da Blizzard seine Server wie eine Eckkneipe administriert und keinerlei Verhalteneinschränkungen oder ben Kategorisierung vornimmt.
> Ich sehe hier dringendes Regelungspotentioal, denn das Einstiegsalter von 12 halte ich persönlich für so niedrig, daß hier der Betreiber dringend in Verantwortung stehen sollte.
> Ein niedriges Einstiegsalter bedeutet natürlich eine grössere Banbreite an Kundschaft, aber dem Betreiber sollte klar sein, daß dies nicht nur bedeutet mehr Geld verdienen zu können, sondern auch eine Verpflichtung in Bezug auf den Schutz schützungswürdiger Altersstufen zu habe und dem entsprechend seine Server zu administrieen. Wenn 12 jährige an Bord sind muss eben die Community strenger überwacht werden.
> Das ist nämlich die andere Seite.


naja sagen wir mal so. mir sind des öfteren 9 jährige im spiel begegnet. gm wurde angeschrieben, wie es damit aussieht, so jemanden in der gilde zu behalten, etc
gm sagt, kein problem, macht ruhig (oton)
..
tja..


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> naja sagen wir mal so. mir sind des öfteren 9 jährige im spiel begegnet. gm wurde angeschrieben, wie es damit aussieht, so jemanden in der gilde zu behalten, etc
> gm sagt, kein problem, macht ruhig (oton)
> ..
> tja..



Es ist auch immer eine Sache der Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

mal ne ganz dumme frage
wie will man eigentlich den zutritt zu dem server ueberpruefen?
sprich wie will man kontrollieren, dass der spieler, der sich fuer den server anmeldet auch ueber 18 ist?

edith sagt:
wenn die frage schon gestellt und beantwortet wurde, bitte ich um verzeihung, aber da vieles hier nur flame war habe ich die seiten nur ganz grob ueberflogen


----------



## El Frodo (4. April 2008)

Also eigentlich is der ganze Thread BULLSHIT......was soll die Diskussion so ein Server lässt sich doch iwi net realisieren oder? Ausserdem würde das gleich Problem wieder entstehen.....

Für Fehler und Schrift haftet der.....Ahhhh F**k hab ja keinen Stift benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal......und wer mich <-----deswegen als "kiddy" bezeichnen will soll es doch bitte tun

Cheers & OI


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> naja sagen wir mal so. mir sind des öfteren 9 jährige im spiel begegnet. gm wurde angeschrieben, wie es damit aussieht, so jemanden in der gilde zu behalten, etc
> gm sagt, kein problem, macht ruhig (oton)
> ..
> tja..




GMs kennen sich nicht immer sooooo toll aus(anderes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

9-Jährige Spieler? Nun da sind die Eltern in der Verantwortung und nicht Blizzard oder sonst wer.

Wozu gibt es die Altersstufen wenn es die Eltern einen Dreck kümmert?(auch wieder anderes Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Visi0n (4. April 2008)

es gibt überall idioten also findet euch damit ab ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> naja sagen wir mal so. mir sind des öfteren 9 jährige im spiel begegnet. gm wurde angeschrieben, wie es damit aussieht, so jemanden in der gilde zu behalten, etc
> gm sagt, kein problem, macht ruhig (oton)
> ..
> tja..



genau das was ich damit meine. Wobei nebenbei gesagt einige GMs bei WoW oft selbst nicht besonders reif wirken und ausser Makros drücken nicht sonderlich viel eigenes dazu tun.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme frage
> wie will man eigentlich den zutritt zu dem server ueberpruefen?
> sprich wie will man kontrollieren, dass der spieler, der sich fuer den server anmeldet auch ueber 18 ist?
> 
> ...




Antwort: Gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt keine Effektive Methode um das zu überprüfen.(Mami/Papi hilft da schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2008)

Warum sagt ihr eig. immer alle ,,scheis Kiddys" ? Bin selbst erst 14 und nach eurer Meinung wär ich ja dann noch ein Kiddy. Ja und? Heißt das dann, dass ich nichts von WoW verstehe oder wie meint ihr das denn? 
Außerdem, WoW ist doch auch für Kinder gedacht, nicht nur für ,,Erwachsene" und jeder der über 18 ist und WoW spielt ist auch noch irgendwo ein Kiddy, denn mit 20 oder älter hat man eig. was anderes zu tun als vor dem PC zu hocken o.O


----------



## Tr0ll3 (4. April 2008)

Also was gibts da noch zu diskutieren?
Jeder hat dabei seine eigene Meinung und alles wurde schon gesagt...
Ein Server ab 18 ist nicht realisierbar da:

1.Wie viele sagen nicht alle U18 geistig unreif sind und nicht alle Ü18 geistig reif
2.Wie soll Blizz das überprüfen?TS-Gespräch?Wieviele GMs bräuchte man dann denn?Oder IQ-Test?Ruft man seine große Schwester und die macht dann den Test.
3.Wieviel Spieler weran dann noch da? 500.000?

Fazit:
Das ist nicht möglich


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Warum sagt ihr eig. immer alle ,,scheis Kiddys" ? Bin selbst erst 14 und nach eurer Meinung wär ich ja dann noch ein Kiddy. Ja und? Heißt das dann, dass ich nichts von WoW verstehe oder wie meint ihr das denn?
> Außerdem, WoW ist doch auch für Kinder gedacht, nicht nur für ,,Erwachsene" und jeder der über 18 ist und WoW spielt ist auch noch irgendwo ein Kiddy, denn mit 20 oder älter hat man eig. was anderes zu tun als vor dem PC zu hocken o.O




Und nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Es geht nicht um das Alter es geht um den Umgang und den Umgangston auf dem Server miteinander. Das hat NULL mit dem alter zu tun. Niemand wird hier von uns in eine Tonne gestopft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bitte:Ganzen Thread lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Also bitte:Ganzen Thread lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



niemals
zu viele sinnlos kommentare vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (4. April 2008)

mich hat einer nicht in seine gilde gelassen, weil ich unter 18 war. hab den dann im duell besiegt ^^
da wurde der auf einmal gaaaaaanz ruhig.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> niemals
> zu viele sinnlos kommentare vorhanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber die guten Postings gehen dann leider verloren,auch nicht Sinn der Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWKiddie-Terminator (4. April 2008)

Ich bin klar dafür. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf irgendwelche 12-20 Jährigen, die sich wie Kleinkinder verhalten . Außerdem nervt es mich immer wieder, dass auf RP-Servern trotzdem so gesprochen wird, wie auf allen anderen Servern und sich nur wenig Leute an die RP-Regeln halten.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> mich hat einer nicht in seine gilde gelassen, weil ich unter 18 war. hab den dann im duell besiegt ^^
> da wurde der auf einmal gaaaaaanz ruhig.



Und was hat das mit Benehmen zu tun? Wir gesagt.. hier geht es nicht darum ob jemand gut spielen kann oder nicht.. aber anscheinend verstehen das manche unter 18 nicht.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

WoWKiddie-Terminator schrieb:


> Ich bin klar dafür. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf irgendwelche 12-20 Jährigen, die sich wie Kleinkinder verhalten . Außerdem nervt es mich immer wieder, dass auf RP-Servern trotzdem so gesprochen wird, wie auf allen anderen Servern und sich nur wenig Leute an die RP-Regeln halten.



GZ erster Post,schon am Thema vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wolltest du damit sagen Server nur ab 21? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. April 2008)

Werde zwar erst nächsten Monat zu den Erwachsenen zählen, aber ich wäre dafür. 
Denn diese Vulgärsprache die meine Generation zu meinem Bedauern zu sprechen pflegt, ( Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich) ist mehr als nervig und verdirbt zu einem gewissen Teil den Spielspaß, wenn man angewhispert wird mit: "Alter", oder "^^", "ey mann, zieh mich mal". 
Auf die Antworten wenn man absagt möchte ich gar nicht erst eingehen, da ja heute oder gestern schon ein thread darüber eröffnet wurden ist.
Grüße


----------



## Nitárá3 (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Alle schreiben irgendwie nur das gleiche. Warum macht man es nicht einfach so das 2 Server für Ü18 und 2 Server für U18 gemacht wird, dann trennen sich die die es wollen und der rest spielt zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

WoWKiddie-Terminator schrieb:


> Ich bin klar dafür. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf irgendwelche 12-20 Jährigen, die sich wie Kleinkinder verhalten . Außerdem nervt es mich immer wieder, dass auf RP-Servern trotzdem so gesprochen wird, wie auf allen anderen Servern und sich nur wenig Leute an die RP-Regeln halten.



Dein Forenname und dein Beitrag strotzt auch vor Geistiger Reife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme frage
> wie will man eigentlich den zutritt zu dem server ueberpruefen?
> sprich wie will man kontrollieren, dass der spieler, der sich fuer den server anmeldet auch ueber 18 ist?
> 
> ...


zb über deinen account. bei der anmeldung musst du alter etc angeben
gibt bestimmt nen tollen mod der automatisch server freischaltet, wenn jemand ein bestimmtes alter erreicht hat^^


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> zb über deinen account. bei der anmeldung musst du alter etc angeben
> gibt bestimmt nen tollen mod der automatisch server freischaltet, wenn jemand ein bestimmtes alter erreicht hat^^



jepp und da meines wissens 12 jaehrige in deutschland immer noch nicht geschaeftsberechtigt sind in diesem bezug, muessen die eltern den account einrichten....
und da koennen die eltern beim alter eintragen was sie wollen, oder kommt Herr Blizzard persoenlich vorbnei und laesst sich den Personalausweis zeigen?


----------



## Zerleena (4. April 2008)

also ich hab mir mal nur die ersten Seiten durchgelesen und möchte doch auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Meiner Meinung nach wäre der Kiddie-Anteil manchmal geringer, wenn man dieses Spiel nicht so hochgehyped hätte. Ich meine, es gab auch EQ2 oder DAoC usw. die nich so in aller Munde sind un höchstens mit in den Raum fallen wenn man sie im Zusammenhang mit WoW erwähnt. Wäre ich da schon MMORPG Fan gewesen oder bzw. zumindest Spieler gewesen, ich hätte sicher ne schöne Zeit gehabt. Meist waren die nicht so präsenten Spiele die schönsten, weil man wusste dass nur die vorbelasteten da mit drin sind. WoW, ja das spielt man halt heute, weils jedesmal in der Werbung kommt, es einem dick un fett im Media Markt von der Wand angrinst mit dem Blutelf Portrait. Ja was will man da machen? Jeder 12-jährige will in ne Gilde. Wo ich 12 war, da gings um Fußballcliquen wo man gern reinwollte. Ich geb ja ne mal den 12-jährigen die Schuld, die geb ich eher den Eltern, wenn mir solche vorpubertären Ololol Kiddies permanent negativ ausfallen. Jüngstes Beispiel, was sicher so eines war, egal ob 12, 25 oder 50(was ich mir ne vorstellen kann); ich möcht gern in den Blutkessel gehn schön, Priester da und auch ein Krieger und mir fehlte noch eine Schadensklasse. Flüstert mich einer an: ich will mit. Ich guck so in die Gruppen Such Funktion. Priester. Ok, fällt aus weil schon Priester in der Gruppe. Also ich zu ihm: Tut mir leid wir haben schon einen Heiler, wir suchen noch 2 Damagedealer. Er: ey du N00b, du elender Kackb00n, ich bin DD (Shadowpriest) und mach voll den Schaden, nimm mich mit!!!! Statt jetzt auf die Idee zu kommen wenigstens noch bitte oder so zu sagen, nein ganz schroff: nimm mich mit Mann!! Ich wieder erwidert: nein, ich brauch keinen zweiten Priester sondern einen Jäger/Magier/Schurken oder Hexenmeister. Und wenn ich nen Priester mitnehme dann nur deswegen damit er die Gruppe heilen kann, denn dafür ist diese Klasse gedacht(jedenfalls in den Instanzen). Das hab ich ihm wirklich so höflich wie ich es nur kann verklickert. Und was bekomm ich zurück? "dann leb doch in deiner verfickten Traumwelt du schwuler Jägerspasti" Ja un dann war ich auf der Ignore Liste von ihm. Ja, schön oder? Man erklärt höflich und gibt sich echt Mühe immer diplomatisch zu sein (wir Waagen können das ja ganz gut wie uns nachgesagt wird) aber wenn man dann so zugemüllt wird von solchen Trollen dann hat man einfach irgendwann keinen Bock mehr. Sicher ist das Spiel ab 12 und ja, ich weiß man legt sich ein Alter Ego an in so nem Spiel aber das ist doch keine Entschuldigung dafür sich nun permanent respektlos gegenüber anderen Spielern zu verhalten. Aber das sind meist diese ololol Kiddies oder irgendwelche Prollos, die im Alltag keine Nummer haben und ganz klein mit Hut sind oder so unterm Pantoffel stehn dass sie ihre Allmachtsphantasien gern im Spiel ausleben. Aber MMORPG heißt ne, dass jeder Kloppi da reinsollte und allen den Spielspaß versauen soll. Ich bin ja nun wirklich net pingelig wegen Grammatik oder so, aber wenigstens die Umgangsform sollte schon vorhanden sein. Noch netter wenn man angebliche Lowleveler zieht, bzw. davon ausgeht dass das Erstlinge sind. Und dann sobald du mal nen kleinen Patzer machst kriegste zu lesen: ja also du bist ja beschissen geskillt, total noobyhaft. Skill um du N00b, ich spiel dich mit meinem 70er locker an die Wand. Schön sowas zu lesen und zu wissen man hat wieder mal seine wenige kostbare Zeit zum Zocken für so n Twink-Kiddie verschwendet die einem noch Vorträge halten wie man am besten geskillt zu sein hat. Das entscheide ich aber gern noch selbst.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre nicht ein 18+ Server angebracht sondern eher mal nen kleiner Test in den SPielepackungen der im Bedarfsfall als Ergebnis bringt: spiel lieber CS (übertrieben *g*). Man muss ja kein Einstein sein um WoW zu kapieren, aber bissl soziales Miteinander und normale Umgangsformen sollten schon im Gepäck sein.. Wünschte mir manchmal, man würde wieder mit Rohrstock in der Schule arbeiten bzw. allgemein bissl strenger zu Werke gehn und so. Wenn man die meisten Kiddies von heute sieht, und wie sie sich benehmen merkt man schon wohin uns diese 68-er Denkweise geführt hat. Verweichlichte Lehrer und Eltern (bei den sog. ololol Kids) die keine Grenzen setzen bis wohin man sie austesten kann. Ich hab auch gern mal Grenzen ausgetestet aber trotzdem gabs das nich in der Form, obwohl ich auch erst in den 90ern Teenie war.

Achja, manchmal wünschte ich mir, ne Gilde zu führen, in der erstmal ein paar wesentliche Richtlinien aufgestellt würden. Wenn zuviel negatives Verhalten von einzelnen an den Tag gelegt werden, würden diese nach mehr als 3 Beschwerden rausgekickt. Grade die jüngeren hätten erstmal "Probezeit" und selbst wenn die vorbei wäre heißt das dann nicht, dass sie dann die Sau rauslassen können. Auch wenn ich kein RP Spieler bin, normale Sätze und keine Fäkal und Kanak Sprache oder solche !!!einseinself in wiederholter Form und die Leute können sich andere Gilden suchen, wo sie das den ganzen Tag schreiben können. Denn mir geht dieses "ImbaR0xx0r einseinself" sowas von aufn Zeiger, dass ich mir wünschte es gäbe nen Filter und jedesmal wo sowas in der Richtung vorkommt, würde wegepiept werden oder so. Schlecht nur wenn es im Zusammenhang fällt aber naja nobody is perfect.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

dafür gibts ja die extra option, freigabe durch die eltern oder so
ka ob die für ihre gören lügen, oder was falsches eintragen. schließlich haften sie ja, für das fehlverhalten ihrer kids


----------



## Deutschpunk (4. April 2008)

topdiver schrieb:


> Absolutes PRO !!!
> 
> Auf den Server würde ich sofort wechseln, weil:
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht!

Man braucht ja nur beim Schreiben im Handelschannel nen kleinen Fehler zu schreiben und man bekommt sofort eine dumme Antwort. Np wenn mich jemand ausbessert aber wenn dann so ein Kommentar kommt wie "Mauer schreibt man mit stummen H, du b00n" (Nur ein Beispiel^^)!

Öfters is es auch im TS² ganz witzig bzw traurig wenn jemand "lol" und diese ganzen ABKÜRZUNGEN FÜRS SCHREIBEN im TS ausspricht. Das sind die Leute die sich zu sehr von anderen beeinflussen lassen und selbst keine eigene Meinung außer "ich imba, du jane" bilden können!

Diese Leute werf ich gerne in die "Kiddiebox"

Ist aber leider nicht machbar diese sogenannten "Kiddies" zu verscheuchen, da die meisten "Kiddies" ja nichtmal mitbekommen das sie auch welche sind!

/topic

18+ Server muss nicht unbedingt sein, da ich schon genug 12-18 jährige die geistig reifer sind als so manch "Erwachsene"! Aber ein Server wo man bei solchen Beleidigungen, extrem unangebrachtes Verhalten FÜR IMMER vom Server gebannt wird wäre schon irgendwie interessant! Doch da is wiederum die Gefahr das sich der Server automatisch leert.

vote 4 diszipliniertes und angebrachtes Ingame-Verhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> /offtopic
> 
> Ich sehe es so, dass das Wort Kiddie ein sehr flexibles wort ist. Jeder spieler vertseht es und benutzt es auf seine Weise. Aber in der grundlegenden Bedeutung steht es halt für ein Kind. Nur zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wird dieses wort oft stellvertretend genutz um jemanden der nicht spielen kann, keine Ahnung hat, Stuss verzapft zu beleidigen. Aber das ist der Punkt, Kinder sind oftmals nicht so. Zugegeben es trifft auch oft zu, aber es gibt genug ü18 die sich sehr unziviliesiert und unangebracht verhalten. Deswegen ist dieses Wort eine Beleidigung!
> 
> ...



Nene glaub mir ein Server der nur von Kinder heimgesucht wird, läuft alles andere als gut ab. 
Wenn du es mir nicht glauben willst, spiel ne Weile auf dem Server.

http://goettersohn.de/portal.php

Man kann sagen, dass mindestens 85% der Spieler 16 oder jünger ist.
Du kannst keine Stunde spielen, ohne etwas wie  ''lol rofl du noob alda, ey voll das Opfa un so'' zu hören.
Nein es ist gut, dass auf den öffentlichen Servern auch viele ältere Leute da sind.
Denn Kinder mit zuwenig Aufmerksamkeit ist echt etwas schlimmes. Was die den ganzen Tag von sich geben ist eifnach nicht mehr schön. Die haben eine sooo grosse Klappe vor dem PC (was ich überigens total arm finde) und denken sie seien total cool, wenn sie solche Sätze von sich geben. 
Denn am PC kann ihnen ja niemand ein Haar krümmen.

Ich will damit nur sagen, ein Server wo praktisch nur von Kindern heimgesucht wird, läuft einfach absolut schlecht.
Da muss man sich immer wieder an den Kopf fassen, wenn man nach einem Missverständinis mit einem der jüngeren Spieler eine normale Diskussion führen  möchte. 
Ich mache mir nichts aus flames und versuche soweit es geht, höflich zu bleiben. 
Aber die einzige Antwort wo man da bekommt ist wie gesagt etwas in der Richtung: 
''ey alda deine mudda *** (den Rest kennen wir ja schon)''

Also so ein Server würde echt nicht lange funktonieren.


----------



## Yadiz (4. April 2008)

@Zerleena:

 Stimme dir eigentlich in jeder Hinsicht zu. Genauso ist es mir auch schon oft gegangen.

Aber eine Sache:

Shadow Priest = DD bzw. Support (@Manareg usw.) und nichts anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Je mehr Dmg ein SP macht, desto mehr Mana reggen die Leute. 
Je mehr Manareg, umso mehr freuen sich die Heiler, weil sie nicht oom gehen.

Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie man etwas sagt: Und wenn mich ein Shadow Priest so dumm angmacht hätte wie einer es bei dir getan hat, dann wär er bei mir auch innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden auf /ignore gewesen - kompromisslos. Genau solche Erfahrungen sind es halt, wegen denen ich mir auch einen 18+ Server wünschen würde :>

Aber denke, dass es auf RPG Realms besser aussieht. Wäre super, wenn sich einige Leute mal dazu äußern könnten, wie es auf RPG Realms so "Kiddie"-mäßig ist. Thx im Voraus : D

mfg


----------



## Sykis (4. April 2008)

Nun ja nur weil man jung ist heißt es nicht gleich das man kein skill hat nur rum flamet oder sonst was..
Natürlich gibts immer irgendwelche idioten wie panasori aber was soll man machen? es gibt auch leute die erwachsen sind und den ganzen chat vollspamen. auserdem wird blizz server für 18 jährige bestimmt nicht einfügen weil sie dann kunden verlieren würden. und wozu gibts den 'spam melden' button..
Aber ok meistens sinds wirklich die kleinen die rumspamen etc.

Und @Yadiz

Auf rpg wirds wohl eher nicht so kiddi freundlich sein..
Wenn die nerven und/oder nur mist schreiben wird ebend ticket geöffnet belästigungen ausgewählt und es hat sich.

Mfg


----------



## Zerleena (4. April 2008)

also bei den minderjährigen Flamern, Spammern und einseinself Kiddies sollten mal die Eltern mehr durchgreifen aber meistens handeln die ja nur nach der Devise: hauptsache Ruhe, da gehts mir am Arsch vorbei was der/die in ihrem Zimmer macht. Was haben sich die Eltern früher aufgeregt wenn die Kids mit schlammverschmierten Shirts und zerfetzten Hosen ankamen, ich wette die wären heute glücklich wenn das noch der Fall wäre. Nein, stattdessen gammeln diese besagten Kiddies nur in WoW ab und kapseln sich ja total ab von ihren Altersgenossen und je mehr das vor sich geht umso mehr sind sie an WoW gebunden und naja ist ja normal, wenn man keine Leute mehr hat, die mit normaler Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und zu tun haben, man ebenfalls diesem Slang verfällt. Ja, ich würde auch sagen, mehr Beschwerden einlegen obwohl es leider nich wirklich viel bringt wenn ich ehrlich bin. Denn Charsperrung ist so ne Sache. Es wird n neuer angelegt und fröhlich weitergespammt. dann wird echen Lowlevelern die gern einfach ihr Spiel spielen wollen weiterhin in ihren Startgebieten aufgelauert und ihnen die Questmobs weggekillt (hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt) ohne Grund. Einfach nur, dass man sie net killen kann. Natürlich mit vorliebe solche, die ewig brauchen. Dafür haben se sich ja bei diversen WoW Datenbanken über Spawnzeiten belesen (die sollten mal lieber sich so über ihre Schulthemen belesen). Komisch, dass diese Kids zu faul sind was für die Schule zu tun aber sich stundenlang mit sowas zu befassen ist viel interessanter für sie. Naja viele haben immer genug Energie und Elan für Dinge die sie nicht weiterbringen und andere schädigen als dass sie es für produktive Zwecke nutzen, von dem alle was haben.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Aber denke, dass es auf RPG Realms besser aussieht. Wäre super, wenn sich einige Leute mal dazu äußern könnten, wie es auf RPG Realms so "Kiddie"-mäßig ist. Thx im Voraus : D
> 
> mfg


also ich hab 8 level auf todeswache gespielt (rp-pve) allgemeine channel waren noch ok. bis man an gasthäusern kam etc und man lesen musste, was die sich sagen, oder anschreien. da wurden sämtliche schimpfwörter ausgepackt die man kannte, mit besonderer vorliebe für begriffe die es zwischen bauch und oberschenkel gibt...
20 minuten später kam ich wieder und die waren immernoch zugange
habe im allgemeinen channel gefragt, ob dies immer so sei. wurde dann von 8 spielern angemacht, beleidigt, und alle waren ganz stolz auf ihren server...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Deutschpunk schrieb:


> Öfters is es auch im TS² ganz witzig bzw traurig wenn jemand "lol" und diese ganzen ABKÜRZUNGEN FÜRS SCHREIBEN im TS ausspricht. Das sind die Leute die sich zu sehr von anderen beeinflussen lassen und selbst keine eigene Meinung außer "ich imba, du jane" bilden können!
> 
> Diese Leute werf ich gerne in die "Kiddiebox"
> 
> Ist aber leider nicht machbar diese sogenannten "Kiddies" zu verscheuchen, da die meisten "Kiddies" ja nichtmal mitbekommen das sie auch welche sind!



Ähm... sorry, jemand der "lol" ausspricht wird von dir als "Kiddie" abgestempelt? Find ich ja geil. 

"Sorry, aber du hörst Deutschpunk du bist in meiner Kiddiebox -.-" irgendwie lächerlich oder? Und ich verwette meinen Account das es genausoviele "Erwachsene" (Sobald Menschen ihr 18 Lebensjahr erreicht haben gelten sie in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland als Erwachsen) "lol" sagen.


----------



## Pornohamster (4. April 2008)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre, dem Spieler vor dem Join auf einen solchen Server einen Fragebogen vorzulegen, der wie folgt aussehen könnte:

- Können sie die Uhr lesen?   ________

- Sind sie fähig ein Buch zu öffnen? ________

- Kennen sie die Vornamen ihrer Eltern? ________

- Erläutern sie kurz den Unterschied zwischen ‚seit’ und ‚seid’

_________________________________________________

_________________________________________________

_________________________________________________

- ‚Prist’ [ ] oder ‚Priest’ [ ] (Zutreffendes bitte ankreuzen)

- War Hitler Antisemit? ________

Quelle: http://olbrecht.blogspot.com/

(sry falls das schon gepostet wurde, habs nich ganz durchgelesen.)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2008)

Auf RP Realms ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer mit diesen "Kiddies", weil offensichtlich RP für offensichtlich nicht RolePlay heißt sondern Rampage...

Naja, ich bin mittlerweile auch schon 20 und bin aus bestimmten gründen eben von WoW weg... aber Server ab 18 oder 21 finde ich nicht sinnvoll, weils eben kaum wirklich profitable Möglichkeiten gibt das Alter zu verifizieren...
Und zum Thema Kiddies an sich... jemand sprach hier das Problem der Sozialisierung an...

Es reicht nicht, die Kiddies von bestimmten Servern fernzuhalten, wenn die Gesellschaft an sich, sie weiterhin so züchtet und schon die nächste und übernächste Generation solcher infantilen Mistbälger in den Startlöchern steckt, dank solcher Grandiosen Errungenschaften wie RTL, DSDS, Djungelcamp, RTL2, Möchtegernhiphopper und Rapper usw.
Die Eltern kümmern sich kaum, die Schule interessiert es nicht aber alle meckern rum...
Natürlich gibt es auch ausnahmen in den Genannten Altersgruppen, die gibt es immer... aber es sind eben nur Ausnahmen und nicht die Regel


----------



## Clusta (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Genau deswegen bringt ein 18+ Server nichts, weil es immernoch so Leute wie dich gibt.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> also bei den minderjährigen Flamern, Spammern und einseinself Kiddies sollten mal die Eltern mehr durchgreifen aber meistens handeln die ja nur nach der Devise: hauptsache Ruhe, da gehts mir am Arsch vorbei was der/die in ihrem Zimmer macht. Was haben sich die Eltern früher aufgeregt wenn die Kids mit schlammverschmierten Shirts und zerfetzten Hosen ankamen, ich wette die wären heute glücklich wenn das noch der Fall wäre. Nein, stattdessen gammeln diese besagten Kiddies nur in WoW ab und kapseln sich ja total ab von ihren Altersgenossen und je mehr das vor sich geht umso mehr sind sie an WoW gebunden und naja ist ja normal, wenn man keine Leute mehr hat, die mit normaler Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und zu tun haben, man ebenfalls diesem Slang verfällt. Ja, ich würde auch sagen, mehr Beschwerden einlegen obwohl es leider nich wirklich viel bringt wenn ich ehrlich bin. Denn Charsperrung ist so ne Sache. Es wird n neuer angelegt und fröhlich weitergespammt. dann wird echen Lowlevelern die gern einfach ihr Spiel spielen wollen weiterhin in ihren Startgebieten aufgelauert und ihnen die Questmobs weggekillt (hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt) ohne Grund. Einfach nur, dass man sie net killen kann. Natürlich mit vorliebe solche, die ewig brauchen. Dafür haben se sich ja bei diversen WoW Datenbanken über Spawnzeiten belesen (die sollten mal lieber sich so über ihre Schulthemen belesen). Komisch, dass diese Kids zu faul sind was für die Schule zu tun aber sich stundenlang mit sowas zu befassen ist viel interessanter für sie. Naja viele haben immer genug Energie und Elan für Dinge die sie nicht weiterbringen und andere schädigen als dass sie es für produktive Zwecke nutzen, von dem alle was haben.



Wohoooo, 

www.buffed.de Plattform für soziale Probleme und Brennpunkte Deutschlands. 

Leute, es ist ein Spiel ich verstehe nicht warum ihr euch aufregt. Ihr wart auch mal jung, lasst "uns" unsere Kindheit und Freiheit. Ich z.B. wünsche mir das ich kein WoW mehr spielen werde wenn ich Ü20 bin. 

Und mir fällt da grad was ein: Wenn ihr jemanden irgendwo flamen, spammen oder beleidigen seht, fragt ihn nach seinem Alter. Guckt euch eure Liste nach einer Woche mal an und ihr werdet überascht sein.


----------



## Ghosty 123 (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende


 

das problem ist ja das, das verhalten nicht vom alter abhängig ist. ich spiele selber zwar kein WoW mehr, aber dennoch erlebe ich es immer wieder, dass über 20 jährige voll auf das Spiel abgehen und sich wie kleinkinder benehmen (besonders verbal)...


----------



## Noc1 (4. April 2008)

Diskussionen zu solchen und ähnlichen Themen gab es ja bereits öfters. Das Thema beschränkt sich nicht nur auf WOW, sondern ist in verschiedensten Lebensbereichen zu finden. Es geht immer darum, dass sich Erwachsene mit den Verhalten von Jugendlichen nicht identifizieren können.
Ich möchte zwei Zitate posten, die genau das widerspiegeln.



> Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.





> Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen.



Den Konflikt zwischen Alt und Jung wird es immer geben, bedingt dadurch, dass sich der Mensch ständig in Entwicklung befindet und im Laufe der Zeit Dinge aus anderen Blickwinkeln betrachtet werden. Die Erwachsenen vergessen oft, dass sie auch mal jung waren und sich ebenfalls von der vorigen Generation abgrenzen wollten. Im Gegenzug kann sich die Jugend nicht vorstellen mal so zu werden wie die Erwachsenen.
Um jetzt wieder mehr aufs Thema WOW zurückzukommen. Es ist richtig, dass die jüngeren Spieler oft eine mangelnde Ausdrucksweise und schlechtere Umgangsformen haben und ihre soziale Kompetenz noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist, wie bei den älteren Spielern. Sie sind noch jung und sie werden ihre Fortschritte noch machen, genau wie es die ältere Generation ein paar Jahre früher gemacht hat. Außerdem selbst wenn die jungen Spieler andere Umgangsformen an den Tag legen können, machen sie es oft nicht, weil sie sich eben von den Erwachsenen abgrenzen wollen und von Ihresgleichen akzeptiert werden wollen. Oft geschieht dies nicht einmal bewusst.
Es fehlt meist an Toleranz zwischen den Generationen! Mir fehlt oft auf, dass besonders diejenigen Erwachsenen, die der Jugend noch nicht solange entschlüpft sind, sich besonders von den Jüngeren abheben wollen, was wohl dadurch zu begründen ist, dass sie sich in ihrer neuen Alterklasse etablieren wollen und auf keinen Fall zur ach so schlechten Jugend gezählt werden möchten.
Mein Apell an die Jugend: Hört öfters mal auf die Älteren, sie waren auch mal jung und haben so manche Erfahrung gemacht, die lehrreich für euch sein könnte. An die ältere Fraktion: Seid nicht immer so extrem verbohrt, und seht manche Dinge lockerer und akzeptiert, dass die Jugend ihre eigene Sprache und ihre eigenen Umgangsformen hat; sie müssen ihren Platz in der Gesellschaft erst finden, helft ihnen auf ihrem Weg und sperrt sie nicht aus (zum Beispiel auf Server für Spieler unter 18).

Ich will euch nicht vorenthalten, von wem die beiden obigen Zitate stammen. Ersteres von Sokrates, 470 - 399 v. Chr. und Zweiteres von Aristoteles, 384 - 322 v. Chr, beides griechische Philosophen. Die beiden hätten damals wohl auch Server für 18+ gefordert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Wohoooo,
> 
> www.buffed.de Plattform für soziale Probleme und Brennpunkte Deutschlands.
> 
> ...


wer sagt denn das wir die euch nehmen wollen? trotzdem kann man sich auch als jugendlicher etwas *benehmen*


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Warun? das bringt nichts dan giebt einer einfach sich älter aus als er ist un d dan kommt der da auch drauf.
und so schlimm sind die auch nicht den mann muss sich ja nicht die ganze Zeit in den Hautstädten aufhalten wo die im Handelscannel ihre Idioten Treff veranstalten.
 Ich bin gegen den 18+ Server weil er eh nix bringt!!!!


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Pornohamster schrieb:


> Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre, dem Spieler vor dem Join auf einen solchen Server einen Fragebogen vorzulegen, der wie folgt aussehen könnte:
> 
> - Können sie die Uhr lesen?   Ja
> 
> ...



Klasse, ich glaub ich habs richtig beantwortet, (zumindest annähernd) und ich bin nicht Ü18.
Bringt also nichts.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen den 18+ Server weil er eh nix bringt!!!!


woher willst du das wissen, wenn es nichtmal versucht wird?


----------



## Loktor (4. April 2008)

Diese Idee ist eh nicht durchführbar, wie will man denn kontrollieren, wer alles auf den Server geht?!


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Gut naklar nerven wir auch mal, schreiben Sachen falsch aber IHR WAHRT AUCH MAL KINDER! Und IHR habt euch sicherlich genauso daneben benommen! Ich frag mich echt wer Sozialer ist :/
> 
> MfG Murgul5



Hm, weiß ich ned - zu meine Zeit gabs zwar schon UO und Meridian - doch konnte ich mir das als Kind ned leisten ^^

In Offlinespielen konnte ich niemandem blöd kommen *g*

Halt, Diablo und Starcraft gabs ja schon.... Doch da hat sich selten jemand so daneben benommen wie es oft in WoW der Fall ist. Ok, mag heutzutage auch anders sein, das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Mittlerweile bin ich auch für einen Ü18 Server, aber eher zum Schutz der "Kinder". 
Ich würde dann auch auf diesen Server wechseln, ich kann nicht verstehen wie Erwachsene sich so über etwas aufregen können was sie selber mal waren. 

Frisst der Schmetterling Raupen?


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Man müsste eher die die sich daneben benemen für ein paar tage kiken.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> ZITAT
> Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das von so langer Zeit ist. Das gibt schon einen zu denken, und andersrum auch etwas Hoffnung, dass das gar nicht an den Jugendlichen der heutigen Zeit liegt, sonder das es bei uns (die Sprüche kenne ich nämlich auch) damals auch so war, obwohl in der Schule fande ich, dass wir mehr respekt gezeigt haben, als die Jugendlichen heute, aber ich denk die Generation vor mir, denkt genauso über uns.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach, ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, ICH war niemals so wie der Großteil der Kinder/Jugendlichen heute und das weiß ich GANZ genau... weil eben mein Bruder sowas war und ich immer besser sein wollte als mein jüngerer Bruder...
Das Problem ist denke ich auch dabei, das verschiedene Altersgruppen verschiedene Wertvorstellungen haben... und meine Wertvorstellungen etc. divgergieren immens mit denen der jetzigen Kinder und jugendlichen und zwar in einem Maße das tolleranz nicht angebracht ist, weil es als Verrat der eigenen Werte gemessen würde...


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich auch für einen Ü18 Server, aber eher zum Schutz der "Kinder".
> Ich würde dann auch auf diesen Server wechseln, ich kann nicht verstehen wie Erwachsene sich so über etwas aufregen können was sie selber mal waren.
> 
> Frisst der Schmetterling Raupen?


ich weiß nicht was du in deiner jugend gemacht hast, aber ich habe niemanden angeschnorrt und beleidigt.
und ich kenne auch niemanden der das getan hat

also echt..

willst die teenies vor ihren eigenen ausdrücken beschützen? mach das, aber gib uns vorher ne fluchtmöglichkeit


ich bin zwar erst 25, aber sowas hats vor 10 jahren nicht gegeben!


----------



## Toogeuk (4. April 2008)

Alsooo ich wollt nur ma kurz in die Runde werfen, ich bin 19 und seeeeeehr kindisch,...ich spiel mit meinem kleinen Bruder gerne ma verstecken fangen oda weiß der geier...genau so mit meinen freunden,...wenn wir auf na party abspacken, stehn scheiße viele leute und freun sich, weil genau das der gag is, dass man "erwachsen" is aba noch so eine scheiße drauf hat OHNE dass es einem peinlich is.
Es geht also wirklich nicht ums kindisch sein! Es geht ganz einfach darum, dass man ab einen bestimmten Alter einfach besser einschätzen kann, wann man sich einmischen kann und wann man sich selber sagen sollte: ej einfach die fresse halten und "die" flamen lassen.

Ich bin kindisch ja, trotzdem flame ich nicht rum und kann mich ordentlich unterhalten,...!

und nur ma als tipp:

wenn ma wirklich sone Wurst kommt, die üüüüübertrieben abgeht und euch beleidigt, einfach mal: ***Welcome to My Ingore-List*** schreiben und ignoren, was meinst du wie der im innern kocht, eben weil du nicht auf sein Niveau herunter gegangen bist und nachm ignore haste ruhe.

Okey ich hatte auch ma ne hübsche action dass der nach jedem ign einen neuen char erstellt hat, da helfen dann leider nur die GM's nachm 3 stunden bann hat der sich sogar entschuldigt und jez leben wir glücklich und vorallem friedlich in einer Gilde^^

Gruß,

-----Toogeuk-----LvL-----70-----Draenei-----MS-Warrior----->

edit:
@ Kono(shat)

"ich bin zwar erst 25, aber sowas hats vor 10 jahren nicht gegeben!" 
haha find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwuuu (4. April 2008)

ka mich störts nicht woher will man wissen das sich hinter dem spieler ein kiddy verbrigt es gibt genug erwachsene dich sich kleinkindisch verhalten.
das ist halt ein game das ab 12 jahren freigegeben ist da kann man nix machen.
ich persönlich finde nicht das mir bis jetzt so viele überm weg gelaufen sind.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Ich hasse es wenn Leute sagen "Die Jungend von heute, tz" "Früher war alles besser".
Man, es herrscht hier und jetzt. 

Ja, wir pöbeln, saufen, kiffen, rauchen und rülpsen - schlagen unsere Eltern und sperren unsere Lehrer in den Schrank. 

Woher weißt du das? 

Ihr bekommt so ein Bild durch Sendungen wie: "We are Family" "Supernanny" "Die Auswanderer" "Chaoskids" oder wie die alle heißen. Geht raus, guckt euch mal Kinder an. Klar gibt es welche die genau das machen, dafür waren früher [weit früher] viele Deutsche Jugendliche bereit sich Hitler anzuschließen. 

Vergleicht heute nicht mit früher - es ist nicht möglich.
Bildet euch keine Meinung durch falsche Sendungen im Fernsehen - es ist nicht möglich.
Open U20-Server zum Schutz der Kinder!


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Wenn man ein spiel ab 12 freigibt kann man jetzt nicht server ab 18 aufmachen. Dan soll man das Spiel gleich ab 18 machen!!!!


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du in deiner jugend gemacht hast, aber ich habe niemanden angeschnorrt und beleidigt.
> und ich kenne auch niemanden der das getan hat
> 
> also echt..
> ...



Wie die Teenies vor ihren eigenen Ausdrücken schützen? Versteh ich nicht, ich will die Kinder vor euch schützen. Die die Kinder fertig machen und sie niedermachen. 

Und was ich in meiner Jugend gemacht habe? Meine Jugend fängt grade erst an, und ich schnorre auch nicht im /2-Channel aber es sind genauso gut die Erwachsenen die das machen.


----------



## Zerleena (4. April 2008)

also mir würde es fern liegen, irgendjemanden auszusperren. Habe auch schon positive Erfahrungen mit minderjährigen SPielern gemacht ebenso wie negative mit Leuten in meiner Altersspanne (18-30). Es geht mir nur um eines. Es ist ja ein MMORPG, also ein reines Online Game. So, nun isses ja üblich, dass man seine Gebühr für das Spiel bezahlt. alles ok und prima soweit. Mir geht es darum, man wünscht sich nur ein wenig mehr zivilisiertes Verhalten. Wenn einer Mist baut, weise ich ihn dezent drauf hin und wenn er pampig wird und mich dann voll löffelt wird er halt ignoriert. Ist das aber jetzt was dauerhaftes, dass man immer dumm angemacht wird, gegängelt wird oder sonstwas von jedwedem Störenfried dann ärgert man sich einfach, weil man dafür bezahlt da drin Spaß zu haben, ein eigentlich sehr schönes Fantasy Game zu spielen mit mehreren Spielern und es immer wieder welche gibt die diese Atmosphäre zerstören sei es durch ihr beschränktes Vokabular oder auf dicke Hose machen und dieses dämliche l2p niveau das gern verbreitet wird. Vielen geht es da sicherlich genauso. Klar kann man es ignorieren und sich sagen, man war auch mal so n pickliger 12-jähriger oder so aber grade von den volljährigen Mitspielern erwartet man es noch mehr als von den jungen Hüpfern. Aber auch Jugendliche sind doch eigentlich lernfähig oder sollten es sein. Sie erwarten dass sie immer wie Erwachsene behandelt werden möchten und gern in den Kreis der Erwachsenen aufgenommen werden möchten. Aber das erreicht man ne mit Gossenjargon oder sinnlosem Schikanieren von Spielern, seien sie nun auf der Horden oder Allianzseite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Man, es herrscht hier und jetzt.



Und? Sollte das ein Freibrief sein für euch damit ihr euch wie die letzten Affen benehmen könnt?
Ist das ein Argument dagegen, dass man nicht versuchen sollte es zu ändern?
Ja es ist hier und jetzt, doch das hier und jetzt ist mannigfaltig fürn ARSCH!
Und es tut mir leid es dir sagen zu müssen, genannte Sendungen schau ich nicht an, weil sie nur weiter dem Niedergang der Gesellschaft zuträglich sind... Die Römer hatten das Colloseum und Gladiatorenkämpfe...
WIR haben die Supernanny...


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Wenn ihr es nicht Packt mit denen auszukommen dan Spielt keine OnlineRollenspiele und macht was andere tun soo was wie vorm ernsehn hocken Talkshows angugen und Rätzel machen am besten noch ein Bier in der hand.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn Leute sagen "Die Jungend von heute, tz" "Früher war alles besser".
> Man, es herrscht hier und jetzt.
> 
> Ja, wir pöbeln, saufen, kiffen, rauchen und rülpsen - schlagen unsere Eltern und sperren unsere Lehrer in den Schrank.
> ...


hust, wenn wie von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , gesagt wird, das wir früher genauso waren und sie lassen sollten, dann werde ich vergleichen was ich früher gemacht und erlebt habe
und wildfremde menschen anpöbeln und beleidigen gehörte definitiv nicht dazu


und ja das spiel ist ab 12. aber eben nicht nur. also ist es durchaus üblich das auch 30jährige das spielen. und zwischen diesen beiden alterklassen liegen welten zwischen. also ist es doch wohl auch legitim sich zu wünschen, das beide auch getrennt spielen können dürfen. das heißt ja nicht das sie es müssen


scheint ja alles sehr schwer zu verstehen zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nöcher, mich interessiert nicht was im fernsehen läuft. ich hab einen kindergarten und eine schule vor der tür. das reicht vollkommen, um zu wissen das man besser nicht in eine gruppe von jugendlichen gerät


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Toogeuk schrieb:


> Alsooo ich wollt nur ma kurz in die Runde werfen, ich bin 19 und seeeeeehr kindisch,...ich spiel mit meinem kleinen Bruder gerne ma verstecken fangen oda weiß der geier...genau so mit meinen freunden,...wenn wir auf na party abspacken, stehn scheiße viele leute und freun sich, weil genau das der gag is, dass man "erwachsen" is aba noch so eine scheiße drauf hat OHNE dass es einem peinlich is.
> Es geht also wirklich nicht ums kindisch sein! Es geht ganz einfach darum, dass man ab einen bestimmten Alter einfach besser einschätzen kann, wann man sich einmischen kann und wann man sich selber sagen sollte: ej einfach die fresse halten und "die" flamen lassen.
> 
> Ich bin kindisch ja, trotzdem flame ich nicht rum und kann mich ordentlich unterhalten,...!
> ...



So ein Comment wollte ich lesen danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal zum Fangen spielen treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> hust, wenn wie von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm... ja habe ich gesagt, aber ich habe auch gesagt das es natürlich welche gibt die rumpöbeln, und 2. bist DU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch nicht die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Noc1 schrieb:


> Ich will euch nicht vorenthalten, von wem die beiden obigen Zitate stammen. Ersteres von Sokrates, 470 - 399 v. Chr. und Zweiteres von Aristoteles, 384 - 322 v. Chr, beides griechische Philosophen. Die beiden hätten damals wohl auch Server für 18+ gefordert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und da sieht mans mal: Früher hatte man schon genau das über die Jugend gesagt. Dennoch ist die Welt nicht untergegangen oder explodiert. Ich werde vielleicht auch in 30 Jahren sagen das ich die Jugend nicht verstehe. Aber so ist das, das Soziale Verhalten ändert sich und die Ansichten auch - Altersgruppen deshalb zu trennen finde ich sehr .. naja, banal. Zumal jeder, der das Spiel monatlich bezahlt hat, das Recht haben sollte alle Server, Orte, und Funktionen die dieses Spiel bietet zu benutzen und zu sehen.


----------



## Noc1 (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht was du in deiner jugend gemacht hast, aber ich habe niemanden angeschnorrt und beleidigt.
> und ich kenne auch niemanden der das getan hat
> 
> ...
> ...



Doch, das hat es immer schon gegeben. Natürlich nicht bei allen, aber das gilt auch nicht für alle der heutigen Jugend. Wenn es das in deinem sozialen Umfeld nicht gegeben hat, freut mich das für dich, doch andere Menschen in deinem Alter können dir wohl von anderen Dingen berichten.

Faktum ist, dass die heutige Jugend nicht besser und nicht schlechter ist, als die Jugend in anderen Generationen gewesen ist; sie ist einfach anders. In manchen Bereichen sind die jungen Menschen in der heutigen Zeit sehr gut, in anderen Bereichen haben sie große Defizite.
Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass nichts ohne Grund so ist, wie es ist. Die Jugend ist ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Thursoni (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Dann sind wir dich ja los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende


was geht den mit dir ab bist du ein mof?????


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. April 2008)

ich pöbel rum?
ich habe genug argumente geliefert, warum so ein server,  einen versuch wert wäre

wdh


> naja zum einen haben jugendliche andere interessen, als erwachsene. was unterhaltungen manchmal schwierig macht.
> oft wechseln diese auch, das gilt im rl, wie auch für wow chars. desöfteren erlebt man, das eine klasse gespielt wird, und das auch gerne, und plötzlich sieht man diesen spieler nie wieder, weil er nun unbedingt einen anderen spielen will.
> jugendliche reagieren meist sehr emotional. wenn man in gruppen mal wiped, oder kritik äußert, fühlen sie sich oft persönlich angegriffen, teilweise wird die gruppe geleavt oder gleich ganz die gilde verlassen. manchmal noch beleidigt.
> 
> ...


und das ist nur ein teil davon

weder habe ich irgendjemanden beleidigt noch angepöbelt. also unterstell mir so etwas nicht!


@NOC1
ok wenn du sowas kennst. dann ist das für dich halt so


----------



## eisenknie (4. April 2008)

Als ich das erste mal -in einem anderen Thread und schon lange her- von der Idee eines U18-Servers hörte,
war ich eigentlich dafür. Inzwischen muss ich aber sagen, dass das höchstwahrscheinlich nix bringen wird,
denn das, was man damit erreichen will, weniger Flames, Gespamme, R0xx0r-Sprache und zivilisierteres
Miteinander, das können einem auch die vermeintlich Erwachsenen verderben...
Auch muss ich sagen, dass die wenigen Male, wo mir jemand wegen "Kiddie-Verhalten" auf die Nerven
gegangen ist, ich mit der Ignore-Funktion und Aus-dem-Weg-gehen wunderbar gefahren bin. Dann noch
die Zeiten im Handels- und Allgemeinchannel minimieren und siehe da, keine Probleme mehr.
Bleibt noch der Fall, dass man so jemand in der Gilde hat. Da aber wohl jede Gilde auch einen gewissen
Verhaltenskodex hat, sollte es kein Problem sein denjenigen wieder los zu werden.

Ich selbst spiele in einer Gilde, die als Mindestalter 20 Jahre hat, das hat aber nicht (nur) den Grund Jugendliche
und damit potentielle Kiddies "auszusperren" sondern den, dass man mit den "älteren" Leuten (bin 32, was für
WoW schon alt ist) einfach mehr Gemeinsamkeiten hat.
Da wird über die alten Tage, als man noch Bonanza und das ZDF-Ferienprogramm (Ja, wir hatten mal nur drei
Fersehkanäle!) gekuckt hat geklönt oder man lacht sich scheckig über die neuesten Pannen und Ärgernisse
die auf der Arbeit passiert sind. Was kann ich zu einer Unterhaltung zum Thema Schule, Klamotten oder Hip-Hop
beitragen? Genau nix, da es nicht meine Welt ist.
D.h. wir wollen keinen diskriminieren, sondern wir gehen davon aus, dass die meisten Unterhaltungen sowohl
im TS als auch im Gildenchannel für Spieler unter 20 entweder langweilig oder unverständlich wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das waren meine 2 cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cones (4. April 2008)

Es muss nicht immer am Alter liegen. Es gibt mehr Idioten über 18 Jahren als man denkt.
Ich wäre dagegen, denn es werden ja einem nicht die Mitspieler, mit denen man in World of Warcraft verkehrt, vorgeschrieben.

Und der Battleground ist eine Sache für sich...egal welches Alter^^

mfg
Cones

PS: Und die Aussage "scheiss kiddies" muss ich dann nicht verstehen. 
Warum gibst du dich dann mit welchen ab?

/. edit: eisenknie hat meine Meinung ein bisschen Ausführlicher beschrieben...danke^^


----------



## EnemyOfGod (4. April 2008)

Wäre mir eigentlich recht egal, ich würde auf meinem Server bleiben, obwohl das verhalten meiner Altersgenossen mich ankotzt.


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

ich hasse "kiddies" die sich auf nem rp server souljaboy oder shadowrouge, im handelschannel spammen, und so weiter, allerdings wär ich nach der theorie der meisten "nicht-kiddies" hier selber noch eins .... bin ich jetzt eins von diesen kiddies die ich selber hasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich schreib solche leute einfach sofort auf die ignore liste


----------



## T1T4N (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...



OMG naja hier haben wir wohl des beste Beispiel dafür.

1. Es heisst Harz IV und nicht mehr Sozialhilfe 
2. Wie kannst du das beurteilen du willst wohl selber mal Arbeitslos sein wenn de Schule fertig ist oder willst du mir erzählen wenn du 18 bist geht da ein Schalter in deinem Kopf rum der deinem Gehirn die Information liefert  Computer sind nur zum Arbeiten da???
3. Wir können nix dafür das in deiner Gegend nur Langweiler wohnen oder sie einfach andere Interessen haben
4. Wenn alle "Kiddies" gleich Ticken warum Verprügelt ihr euch im RL anstatt es mit Worten zu klären warum kann ein "Kiddie" wenn es sich mit einem anderen streitet nicht einfach sachlich argumentieren und muss gleich beleidigend werden wenn es sich angegriffen fühlt so wie du gerade eben?

so das dürfte erstmal reichen ich denke zum Topic steht alles schon in meiner Gegenargumentation zum Thema Harz IV für WOW Spieler ^^


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Mann sollte lieber einenServer aufmachen auf dem nicht solche drauf dürfen die ihr Gold verkaufen wollen die nerven viel mehr aber für was gielt es die Igno.


----------



## Scred (4. April 2008)

hab nach denn ersten 5 beiträgen aufgehört zu lesen bin selber erst 13 und hab in fast 2jahren wow nicht einmal gespammt und mich daneben benommen also macht euren kop zu mit kiddie das is scheisse


----------



## Renkin (4. April 2008)

bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
Wennde was gegen Kiddies hast hör auf zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

k jetz ich sollte dann wohl für server unter 18 sein weil: Scheis Hartz IV empfänger oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Pöbeln und schnorren gabs früher nicht?

Also irgendwo sind hier auch 80 jährige dabei oder wie? Als ich U18 war, gabs auch schnorrer und jugendliche die anderen angepöbelt haben. Ich musste damals meinen Freund verteidigen vor Jugendlichen, die Geld von ihm wollten (da war ich 14 oder so), gut damals habe ich auch noch in Offenbach gelebt, ist eh die schlimmste Stadt in Hessen, aber trotzdem. Einen großen Unterschied kann ich jetzt nicht feststellen.

Wenn einzelne behaupten, dass sie das nicht gemacht haben, heißt das nicht, dass ihr unsere ehemalige Generation representiert. Ihr wart vielleicht anständig. Aber das war der größte Teil unserer Generation auch nicht.

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es damals das Internet nicht in dieser Form gab und die Kommunikation nur in der näheren Umgebung gab. Es ist klar dass man bei 100 Leuten in seinem Umkreis weniger das Risiko hat angepöbelt zu werden, als bei 1 Million Leuten im Internet.

Unruhestifter gibt es in jeder Generation. Durch das Internet ist der Kontakt allerdings etwas enger geworden. Und die Medien sind auch mehr geworden, sodass man Probleme aus aller Welt mitbekommt und das überall.

Denkt mal darüber nach, bevor ihr meint, dass unsere Generation besser war. Und zwar vergleicht das im Verhältnis und nicht in der Menge. Und im Übrigen, wir sind nicht alt, nur weil wir Ü30 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> hab nach denn ersten 5 beiträgen aufgehört zu lesen bin selber erst 13 und hab in fast 2jahren wow nicht einmal gespammt und mich daneben benommen also macht euren kop zu mit kiddie das is scheisse


!!!!GENAU!!!​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (4. April 2008)

1. Es heisst Harz IV und nicht mehr Sozialhilfe
2. Wie kannst du das beurteilen du willst wohl selber mal Arbeitslos sein wenn de Schule fertig ist oder willst du mir erzählen wenn du 18 bist geht da ein Schalter in deinem Kopf rum der deinem Gehirn die Information liefert Computer sind nur zum Arbeiten da???
3. Wir können nix dafür das in deiner Gegend nur Langweiler wohnen oder sie einfach andere Interessen haben
4. Wenn alle "Kiddies" gleich Ticken warum Verprügelt ihr euch im RL anstatt es mit Worten zu klären warum kann ein "Kiddie" wenn es sich mit einem anderen streitet nicht einfach sachlich argumentieren und muss gleich beleidigend werden wenn es sich angegriffen fühlt so wie du gerade eben?

juhu es gibt sie noch die leute die alles verallgemeinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum verprügelt ihr euch omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum hat  vor 2 jahren n rentner in Berlin nen ausländer abgestochen weil er dachte der wollte klauen.
Es gibt kinder die ihr konflikte mit worten lösen aber eben auch mit Gewalt.
Es gibt aber genauso Erwachsene die das tun also: Nachdenken, dann schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goeira (4. April 2008)

Ich hätt nich gern server ab 18 ich hätt gern server auf denen nur leute spielen dürfen die 100++ played time nachweisen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Ich hätt nich gern server ab 18 ich hätt gern server auf denen nur leute spielen dürfen die 100++ played time nachweisen können



Was bringt das genau?


----------



## Flauwy (4. April 2008)

Picasso hat mal gesagt:



> Es dauert lang, jung zu werden.


----------



## Ixx234 (4. April 2008)

Die Gilde für Spieler ab 20 Jahren *Oldies And Goldies auf Server Antonidas* sucht nocht Mitglieder.

Ab 20 Jahren deshalb, weil Erwachsene andere Themen zum Unterhalten haben, als wie Jüngere und auch nicht so oft sagen "ich muss leider die Gruppe kurz vor Endboss verlassen, Mama hat gerufen, es gibt Essen" :-(

Schaut mal vorbei unter *www.oldiesandgoldies.de*


----------



## Gornos (4. April 2008)

Lächerlich.
Und Kommentare wie "Scheiß Kiddies" zeigen nur, dass man selber noch eines ist.
Ganz davon abgesehen muss man bei der Registrierung kein Alter angeben und nur bestätigen, dass man über 18 ist (bzw. eine Beziehungsberechtiger).


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Ab 20 Jahren deshalb, weil Erwachsene andere Themen zum Unterhalten haben, als wie Jüngere und auch nicht so oft sagen "ich muss leider die Gruppe kurz vor Endboss verlassen, Mama hat gerufen, es gibt Essen" :-(




Nein ich sage immer... meine Frau hat gerufen wir essen jetzt zu abend am Esstisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Picasso hat mal gesagt: Es dauert lang jung zu werden




Aber es dauert noch länger jung zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und ich meine damit nicht das ololol omfg krit ololol verhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Cones (4. April 2008)

Ich würde sagen, was allgemein aufstößt ist, dass im Allgemeinen- Channel, Handels- Channel usw. gespammt wird (egal in welcher Weise).
Und das mit der Ausdrucksweise....
Die, die nichts vom "RP-Gefasel" halten, sollten dann auch auf keinen RP- Server gehen und dort sich darüber lustig zu machen oder in einer "lol"- Sprache zu schreiben, die dem Server nicht entsprechen.
Und dies können Erwachsene genauso gut, wie Jugendliche, wobei vielleicht der Anteil dort bei Jugendlichen größer ist....


mfg
Cones


----------



## Malakas (4. April 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Lächerlich.
> über 18 ist (bzw. eine Beziehungsberechtiger).




was genau ist das ?!? eine Beziehungsberechtiger ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

> Wenn alle "Kiddies" gleich Ticken warum Verprügelt ihr euch im RL anstatt es mit Worten zu klären warum kann ein "Kiddie" wenn es sich mit einem anderen streitet nicht einfach sachlich argumentieren und muss gleich beleidigend werden wenn es sich angegriffen fühlt so wie du gerade eben?



dein eigenes argument ist nich besser als die die du anprangerst, anders gesagt: du bist auch nich besser


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> was genau ist das ?!? eine Beziehungsberechtiger ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jemand der über 18 ist????
könnte das sein???


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> was genau ist das ?!? eine Beziehungsberechtiger ???



Also ehrlich.. dass du das nicht weißt. Das ist jemand, der berechtigt ist eine Beziehung zu führen. Ab 18 darf man das.




*schmunzel*

Sorry Gornos aber ich fand das witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannst ja deinen Post abändern. Das heißt nämlich Erziehungsberechtigte.. oder ein Erziehungsberechtigter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Also ehrlich.. dass du das nicht weißt. Das ist jemand, der berechtigt ist eine Beziehung zu führen. Ab 18 darf man das.
> *schmunzel*




Ich dachte er hat sich verschrieben und meint den allgemein bekannten Beziehungs-ERbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Ich dachte er hat sich verschrieben und meint den allgemein bekannten Beziehungs-ERbrecher




Neee.. so stark verschreiben kann man sich doch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> /offtopic
> 
> Ich sehe es so, dass das Wort Kiddie ein sehr flexibles wort ist. Jeder spieler vertseht es und benutzt es auf seine Weise. Aber in der grundlegenden Bedeutung steht es halt für ein Kind. Nur zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt wird dieses wort oft stellvertretend genutz um jemanden der nicht spielen kann, keine Ahnung hat, Stuss verzapft zu beleidigen. Aber das ist der Punkt, Kinder sind oftmals nicht so. Zugegeben es trifft auch oft zu, aber es gibt genug ü18 die sich sehr unziviliesiert und unangebracht verhalten. Deswegen ist dieses Wort eine Beleidigung!



genau, wie mit "casuals" und "hardcore" - da versteht jeder was anderes darunter...

darum: ich will eine welt, eine welt eine welt, wo man aus der toilette trinken kann, ohne ausschlag zu kriegen


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Neee.. so stark verschreiben kann man sich doch gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weißt doch der Tehlerfeufel sitzt im Tedail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vup (4. April 2008)

Ich wäre viel eher dafür, dass auf einen bestimmten Server nur Leute mit einem gewissen Bildungsstandard rauf dürfen.
Ich kenne erwachsene Spieler die fast schlimmer als meine kleine Schwester sind.
Außerdem bekomme ich bei WoW immer den Eindruck, dass sich in Azeroth deutschlands Subproletariat zum spielen versammelt -.-


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

> Ich wäre viel eher dafür, dass auf einen bestimmten Server nur Leute mit einem gewissen Bildungsstandard rauf dürfen.
> Ich kenne erwachsene Spieler die fast schlimmer als meine kleine Schwester sind.



/signed


.... mom ich bin ja unter 18 meine unterschrift zählt ja nicht, bin ja auch noch n kiddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> Außerdem bekomme ich bei WoW immer den Eindruck, dass sich in Azeroth deutschlands Subproletariat zum spielen versammelt -.-



Wie gesagt, bei 1 Millionen menschen oder auch 5000 kommt es einem halt so vor, weil da viel mehr zusammenkommen, als bei den 100 in deiner Umgebung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> darum: ich will eine welt, eine welt eine welt, wo man aus der toilette trinken kann, ohne ausschlag zu kriegen



Wieso hat Richard da nur die bessere Idee?


> I have a dream,that one day when this all occurs,that we take the advantage of surprise and slaughter as many of you as possible







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachzulesen: LFG


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> utnerschrift



So es geht dem Feierabend zu und ich werde auch kindisch... was heißt utnerschrift?


----------



## Crâshbâsh (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Bist du auch erst 12-13? :>


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So es geht dem Feierabend zu und ich werde auch kindisch... was heißt utnerschrift?



Neuer Begriff für Uther schifft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (4. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am ....



Signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> So es geht dem Feierabend zu und ich werde auch kindisch... was heißt utnerschrift?



ich hab mich sofort nachm schreiben verbessert T.T naja merkt man wenigstens das hier was los is 

BTW: look @ my sig


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> /signed
> .... mom ich bin ja unter 18 meine unterschrift zählt ja nicht, bin ja auch noch n kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig

wobei das nix mit kiddie zu tun hat, sondern mit geschaeftsfaehigkeit
aber auf der anderen seite brauchen unter 18 (oder inzwishcen 16?!?) jaehrige ihre JAMBA rechnungen nicht bezahlen, da sie keine verbindlichen rechtsvertraege eingehen koennen


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

Eins muss ich noch loswerden... wenn man den ganzen Tag arbeitet, dann gibt es einen Zeitpunkt, wo man auch einfach mal Unsinn machen will, das dann manche sich gestört fühlen ist klar. Aber wie bereits einer gesagt hat, ein wenig Toleranz muss da sein und natürlich Humor.

Aber Beleidigen lasse ich mich auch nicht oder mache das selber.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (4. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich pöbel rum?
> ich habe genug argumente geliefert, warum so ein server,  einen versuch wert wäre
> 
> wdh
> ...



Ging das jetzt an mich? Weil wenn hast du irgendwas falsch verstanden. Lies es dir nochmal durch:


N schrieb:


> Ähm... ja habe ich gesagt, aber ich habe auch gesagt das es natürlich welche gibt die rumpöbeln, und 2. bist DU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn es nicht an mich ging, vergiss dieses Comment einfach.




T1T4N schrieb:


> OMG naja hier haben wir wohl des beste Beispiel dafür.
> 
> 1. Es heisst Harz IV und nicht mehr Sozialhilfe
> 2. Wie kannst du das beurteilen du willst wohl selber mal Arbeitslos sein wenn de Schule fertig ist oder willst du mir erzählen wenn du 18 bist geht da ein Schalter in deinem Kopf rum der deinem Gehirn die Information liefert  Computer sind nur zum Arbeiten da???
> ...



1. Du hast "OMG" geschrieben du bist ein Kiddie! ELIMINIEREN!
2.  Ich will auch mit 19 kein WoW mehr spielen und hoffe ich werde es auch nicht.
3. Das können wir echt nicht ( da hat er recht )
4. Stimmt, ich hab auch irgendwie noch nie gesehen das sich Erwachsene prügeln, komisch. 
Klar, Erwachsene prüglen sich auch, und wenn du wirklich auf der geistigen Stufe eines Erwachsenen bist dann wirst du wohl wissen das man "alle Kiddies ticken gleich" nicht allzu Ernst nehmen darf, man kann nicht alle in einen Topf stecken, Erwachsene verhalten sich ja auch nicht immer gleich.

Und außerdem denke ich nicht das Kinder sich einfach so verändert haben. Es liegt am Umfeld, an den Erwachsenen, an Vorbildern etc. 

Man sieht täglich im Fernsehen wie sich (sogenannte) Stars volllaufen lassen, prügeln oder wie sie Drogen nehmen. Wenn man bei uns durch die Stadt läuft sieht man Männer und Frauen (30+) die auf der Straße hängen und sich morgens mit Bier zu kippen.


----------



## Rundll32 (4. April 2008)

ich finde es absolut daneben das ihr euch weil ihr erwachsen für was besseres haltetund mit sachen ankommt wie "scheiß kiddies" nur weil ihr(die viele von euch) reifer seit vor allem nich dann wenn ihr als Erwachsener! immer noch an einem Computerspiel hängt...für wie reif haltet ihr euch denn selbst wenn ihr an einem computerspiel hängt und viel jüngere Menschen/Kinder als scheiß kiddies bezeichnet? -.-


----------



## Vup (4. April 2008)

Eigentlich ist dieser Threat sowas von überflüssig.
Das ist genauso, als wenn man behaupten wolle, dass nur Leute, die am sozialen Abgrund stehen, rauchen.
Es mag auf viele unter-18-Spieler zutreffen, dass sie sich auffallend benehmen, aber das tolle ist ja, dass nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist und individuell zu betrachten ist.

Seht es von der seite: Das Spiel ist schon ab 12 freigegeben und immerhin müssen wir uns nicht mit u12-Jährigen rumschlagen xD


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

mhrm .......

Schade, schade das nicht jeder Ironie versteht....


----------



## böseee (4. April 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Kinder (ich bin auch noch eins ,naja eigentlich bin ich teenager) sind noch nicht so "erwachsen" lasst uns doch noch die Kindheit , wenn wir älter sind können wir uns nicht mehr so..."austoben" (kp ob das das richtige wort dafür ist ^^) Ich bin eig. ein sehr netter Spieler ,denk ich zumindest ^^ hab auch viele gute freund die älter sind als ich trotzdem spamm ich manchmal muss ich zugeben.. ich finds eig. ok was wir machen.


ich auch mir geht des scheiß kiddie gelaber aufn keks. man sieht es an unseren avataren dass wir schlauer sind als manche erwachsene dies nichmtmal hinkriegen sich nen animierten avatar zu machen.und ich weis ganz genau das 90% der leute unter 18 die ich kenne zwar kiddies aber absolut ok sind und öfters mal helfen wen man nicht weiterkommt.und ich kenne 45 typen die sich für imba halten gladi epixx haben und ich sie grün und blau eqipt und 65 ohne probleme fertig mach!


----------



## Big Tank (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende




Was ist an einem Kind scheiße? Kommt doch immer drauf an wie man sich verhält.

Das was du hast sind vorurteile mehr nicht!!! Nichtdafür-> sehe keinen sinn darin.


----------



## Malakas (4. April 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jemand der über 18 ist????
> könnte das sein???




Quark , die nennt man für gewöhnlich Opfer ; ) oder eben einfach Erwachsen


----------



## menaro (4. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (4. April 2008)

naja ein server ab 18 würde nur heißen, dass der anteil der unreifen leute schrumpfen würde. ab 18 heißt ja noch lange nicht erwachsen und reif, denn es gibt auch über 18 jährige leute, die geistig unreif sind und genauso nerven wie jugendliche. der umgekehrte fall ist auch möglich, so kenne ich auch jugendliche, die sich benehmen können und der deutschen sprache mächtig sind.

das größte problem ist wohl das, dass es zu viele jugendliche gibt, die unreif sind und vieles für selbstverständlich halten und haben meist keine gute erziehung (dadurch dass die eltern immer mehr arbeiten müssen). so wird mit beleidigungen argumentiert und sowas wie ehre oder fairheit kennt kaum mehr einer und im gegenzug betrachtet man es für selbstverständlich, dass man durch instanzen gezogen wird und man das beste equip bekommt, selbst wenn man nix dafür macht.

es ist einfach deprimierend wenn man nach ner stunde vor dem boss ner instanz steht und es auf einmal "heißt muss essen gehn" oder es zwischendurch immer wieder heißt "muss afk" oder man dann zu viert vorm boss steht und sich auf einmal die meinung breit macht, dass man den boss mit 4 leuten nicht schafft, weil die instanz für 5 gemacht ist, obwohl man schon fast zu hoch für die instanz ist und alles bis zum boss sehr einfach war.


die ganzen jugendlichen, die sich jetzt beschweren, werden das in ein paar jahren verstehen können, wenn sie auch ersteinmal ein wenig lebenserfahrung gesammelt haben und auch wissen, was im leben wichtig ist und wie man sich verhalten sollte.


----------



## Jupiter (4. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so, dass das Wort Kiddie ein sehr flexibles wort ist. Jeder spieler vertseht es und benutzt es auf seine Weise.



Seh ich genau so: Bei mir im Umfeld wird auch jeder Hordie der einen "ohne Grund" (<--- jeder sieht das halt anders^^ I know PVP Server => PVP macht sinn^^ aber halt is wegen is so xD) ein oder mehr mals killt als Kiddy bezeichnet ... ob das nun dem entspricht was man unter einem "Kiddy" versteht sei dahingestelllt ...

Bin mir sicher es gibt auch einige über 18Jährige denen langweilig ist und lowequipte Allis powned und daran Spaß hat^^

Und nein ich will kein Käse zum Wein xD

Generel denke ich, dass gerade die RP Server eher von Älteren bevölkert werden? oder irr ich mich da?
Und schon alleine die Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Server ohne Kiddys ... das is doch wie Käse ohne Löcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Julian^^


----------



## SixNight (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



Du bist einer von den die Denken sie haben richtig dicke eier wa ^^ ?


----------



## Malakas (4. April 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich auch mir geht des scheiß kiddie gelaber aufn keks. man sieht es an unseren avataren dass wir schlauer sind als manche erwachsene dies nichmtmal hinkriegen sich nen animierten avatar zu machen.und ich weis ganz genau das 90% der leute unter 18 die ich kenne zwar kiddies aber absolut ok sind und öfters mal helfen wen man nicht weiterkommt.und ich kenne 45 typen die sich für imba halten gladi epixx haben und ich sie grün und blau eqipt und 65 ohne probleme fertig mach!




Also das nenn ich mal Statement. Jetzt mach flott deine Hausis und dann darfst noch bissi am PC vom Papa spielen

schonmal daran gedacht es auch Menschen gibt die es nicht unbedingt  für nötig halten sich so ein Avatar zu machen ?!? dass sowas widerrum nichts mit der geistigen Reife zu tun hat beweist du uns hier ja eindeutig mit deinem achsogeilen animierten Avatar...so schlau muss man dafür ja beim besten willen nicht sein..

Sogenannte "kiddies" über die hier gesprochen wird sind auch nicht per Alter zu definieren sondern anhand Äusserungen die deiner entsprechen. Zb ich bin grün und blau equipt und 65 und mach 45 galdi nieder ...


----------



## Zenti (4. April 2008)

Ich seh da auch nicht wirklch den sinn drin.

in der gilde haben wir eigentlich auch aufnahmealter min. 18, aber da werden auch ausnahmen gemacht, wenn die person in unseren augen reif genug ist. 

deswegen kann man nicht pauschalisieren und sagen
u18 = nervendes Kind ohne Spielverständnis
ü18 = Reifer, sozialer Spieler


es gibt genügend fälle wo die gleichungen genau andersrum sein müssten!!


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2008)

> es ist einfach deprimierend wenn man nach ner stunde vor dem boss ner instanz steht und es auf einmal "heißt muss essen gehn" oder es zwischendurch immer wieder heißt "muss afk" oder man dann zu viert vorm boss steht und sich auf einmal die meinung breit macht, dass man den boss mit 4 leuten nicht schafft, weil die instanz für 5 gemacht ist, obwohl man schon fast zu hoch für die instanz ist und alles bis zum boss sehr einfach war.



essen muss jeder mal, bzw kann auch deine frau/mann schreien wobei das nix mit "kiddie" zu tun hat, und als gegenantwort: ich HASSE es wenn im bosskampf irgendwelche "reifen erwachsenen" jetzt unbedingt eine rauchen gehen müssen! soll ich jetzt nen nichtraucher-server fordern ?!?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lina Ale (4. April 2008)

oh man total sinnlos das ganze hier. son server würde es überhaupt nicht bringen! ich kenn genug erwachsene aus wow die total bescheuert sind, und sich öfters mal daneben benehmen, wo 15-16 jährige sich ganz normal benehmen......und umgekehrt ist es natürlich genauso!

man kann nicht einfach eine ganze gesellschaftsschicht unter einen generalverdacht stellen.  wer das tut, ist wirklich dumm!

@Rhokan: /sign


----------



## Solonvomwald (4. April 2008)

Oh Mann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin entsetzt.

Ich hätte niemals gedacht, in einer Spieler-Community so viele Leute zu finden, die in ihrem Denken soo alt sind.

Sicherlich gibt es im Spiel Leute, die einen richtig nerven, aber ich habe bisher nicht einen davon gefragt, wie alt er ist. Und es hat mich auch nicht interessiert. Ich amüsiere mich darüber oder auch nicht und beachte den Idioten einfach nicht. Ist echt nicht schwer, solltet ihr auch mal versuchen.

Eigentlich interessiert es mich gar nicht, wie alt derjenige ist, der gerade mit mir in einer Gruppe ist. Entweder man kann mit demjenigen spielen oder nicht.

PS: Ich bin 32, fühle mich aber noch lange nicht so alt, wie sich manche hier anhören, die jünger sind als ich.


----------



## Kujon (4. April 2008)

ja, man tickt halt einfach anders als kind/jugendlicher, als so manch "erwachsener"...

aber mal ehrlich: wenn wir mit dem nicht mehr umgehen können, wo soll das noch hinführen?

ich bin mittlerweile 30 jahre alt und wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, wie ich als jugendlicher durchs leben gegangen bin, dann schmerzt das und ich wünsche mir diese zeit des entdeckens, meinungen bilden, unsinn treiben, den idolen nacheifern etc....zurück! ich habe erfahrungen gesammelt und das auf die naive und kindische art, wie ich es heute auch in wow erlebe? war das so schlecht, oder hat mich das nicht zu dem menschen gemacht, der ich heute bin?

was ist so toll, am erwachsen sein? und warum darf man nicht mehr kind sein in der heutigen zeit?

wollt ihr erwachsene neugeborene, die schon einen job haben, nur noch mit geschlossenem mund essen und niemals schrammen an den knien und dreckige fingernägel haben??

leuteleute - die kids, kinder, kiddies oder wie auch immer sind unsere zukunft! aber ernsthaft: welches kind hört auf erwachsene, die einen solchen thread erstellen, wie jetzt dieser hier? welche vorbildfunktion nimmt dieser TE hier ein und was kann dieser mensch unseren kindern, der zukunft, mitgeben?

nichts! aber grad gar nichts!

vielleicht müssten wir endlich wiedermal anfangen, unsere vorbildfunktion wahrzunehmen und den kindern mit verständnis und lieb gemeinten ratschlägen zur seite stehen...

in meiner generation hatte fast jedes kind ein buch: "meine klassenkameraden" oder ähnlich - da drin haben sich die meisten verewigt und was mir immer wieder aufgefallen ist: in der rubrik, "mein idol" stand oft: mein Vater, meine Mutter oder meine Eltern!

was steht heute da drin? was haben die kinder für idole?

sicher keine "erwachsenen" die sich in solchen foren gegen kinder äussern...und diese entwicklung ist schlecht und es liegt an den erwachsenen, dem vorzubeugen!

also, begegnet den kindern (unserer zukunft!) mit verständnis und übt eure vorbildfunktion aus - schimpfen mit den kids ist okay, aber schimpfen über die kids ist verletzend und trägt nicht grad sonderlich viel zum selbstwertgefühl bei

würde mir das mal dringend hinter die ohren schreiben @kiddyhasser!


----------



## Hubautz (4. April 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> ich auch mir geht des scheiß kiddie gelaber aufn keks. man sieht es an unseren avataren dass wir schlauer sind als manche erwachsene dies nichmtmal hinkriegen sich nen animierten avatar zu machen.und ich weis ganz genau das 90% der leute unter 18 die ich kenne zwar kiddies aber absolut ok sind und öfters mal helfen wen man nicht weiterkommt.und ich kenne 45 typen die sich für imba halten gladi epixx haben und ich sie grün und blau eqipt und 65 ohne probleme fertig mach!



Stimmt. Das Erstellen von animierten Avataren ist unlängst  als eins der wesentlichen Merkmale zur Feststellung geistiger Reife und Sittlichkeit akzeptiert worden.
Führende Evolutionsforscher stellen die Bedeutung des  animierten Avatars   auf gleiche Stufe wie den aufrechten Gang, die Erfindung des Rades oder die Dienstbarmachung des Feuers durch den Menschen.
In einem Bericht des zuständigen Komitees heißt es darüber hinaus, dass wer  mit 65 und grün/blau  Leute mit gladi epixxs „fertig macht“, sich durchaus als Krone der Schöpfung bezeichnen kann. Diese Fähigkeit kann eigentlich nur noch dadurch getoppt werden,  Gladi-Equipte Leute *mit Hilfe des animierten Avatars fertig zu machen.*


----------



## Amrai (4. April 2008)

Hmmm... ich werd dieses Jahr 30... einige meiner Gildenkollegen oder Raidpoolmember könnten (theoretisch) wirklich schon meine Söhne (meist) sein! Viele von ihnen verhalten sich sozial, respektvoll und freundlich - andere hingegen nicht! Ich denke nicht daran "mit den kids zu schimpfen" sondern die bekommen - genau wie "ältere" die sich einfach daneben benehmen - zu hören wie ätzend sie sich benehmen - völlig ohne pädagogischen Hintergrund (das ist nicht meine Aufgabe)sondern einfach aus "Notwehr"... denn ich möchte mir von niemandem mutwillig meinen Spaß verderben lassen! Werde ich auch nicht! Kiddy ist wer sich wie ein Kiddy benimmt... und ÜBER diese schimpfe ich auch... ganz egal ob sie 13, 23 oder 33 sind!


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (4. April 2008)

Naja ich wäre lieber für nen Server ohne Altersgruppe 17-22.

Warum?
Die meisten dadrunter versuchen sich zu ändern oder verstehen es wenn man sie auf Fehler/Fehlverhalten hinweist.
Ihr ganzen nach- und vollpubertierenden seid die, die mich halt nerven. Aber hey, ich machs euch nicht zum Vorwurf, auch ich war mal im Besitz der allumfassenden Wahrheit.

Ich wüsste auch gerne mal wie alt die ganzen "Need Ü18 Server!"-Leute sind. Weil von den älteren in unserer Gilde regt sich niemals einer über "Kinder" auf. Wir stehen da halt drüber....Erwachsene halt.

Klar verhalt ich mich hier und da Kiddie, das ist mir dann aber bewusst und es wird schon seinen Sinn haben. Und nur Kinder spielen die ganze zeit "Erwachsen-Sein".


btw. Mein Meister ist 53 und das grösste Kiddie, das es auf diesem Planteten gibt

Edit: /sign Kujon auch wenn ich noch 2 Jahre zeit hab bis zum Ende des lebens (30) =)


----------



## killburn (4. April 2008)

gnaz ehrlich ist mir das sowas von egal ist doch wurscht auch nen 30ig jähriger kann kindisch sein also geal


mfg

killburn





ps. sry für rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Schwuuu (4. April 2008)

ja gibt viele erwachsene die sich zum teil kindisch aufführen weil sie etwas nicht bekommen oder sich beschweren über kiddys.
ich bin nicht dafür für solche server mit altersbegrenzung da das game wie schon oft genannt ist ab 12freigegeben ist und man dann damit rechnen muss.


----------



## Kujon (4. April 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Und nur Kinder spielen die ganze zeit "Erwachsen-Sein".



1A - super gesagt, genau meine Meinung! Deine Frage ist berechtigt, vermute auch schwer, dass die meisten grad mal knapp die 20 Jahre-Grenze überschritten haben, mehr aber auch nicht...

aber eben: warum wird da so ein riesen wettbewerb bestritten, wer zuerst erwachsen ist? 

zitiere da gern bob dylan: how many roads must a man walk down, before you call him a man?

ist rethorisch, trifft den nagel aber auf den kopf


----------



## MacJunkie79 (4. April 2008)

ein FSK 18-Server zur Hebung des Niveaus wird nicht funktionieren - gibt genug Über-18-jährige die sich nicht zusammen reißen können. Aber ich hätte gegen eine blutigere Version auf einem FSK-18-Server nichts einzuwenden. Dawn of War ist ab 16 und blutiger - nix gegen die Comic-Grafik von WoW aaaaber die Filme die Blizz immer macht, die sind brutal und blutrünstig, loggt man dann ins Spiel ein, könnte man eine Kinderspieluhr als Soundtrack aufziehen.

Also eine FSK-18-Version in der ich wirklich Nagas in zwei Hälften hauen kann, in der ein Boss mit einem riesigen Loch im Bauch umfällt wenn die Jäger drauf geholzt haben, in der sich der Jäger umdreht und mit blutverschmierten Gesicht grinst während er seine Axt abwischt...Das wär was. Hhmm - klingt irgendwie nach Age of Conan. ;-)

Aber bei so einer Version könnte ich sogar die 18+-Kiddies verkraften.


----------



## lord just (4. April 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> essen muss jeder mal, bzw kann auch deine frau/mann schreien wobei das nix mit "kiddie" zu tun hat, und als gegenantwort: ich HASSE es wenn im bosskampf irgendwelche "reifen erwachsenen" jetzt unbedingt eine rauchen gehen müssen! soll ich jetzt nen nichtraucher-server fordern ?!?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja als erwachsener kann man aber noch immer selbst entscheiden wann man isst aber der weit größere unterschied ist der, dass viele erwachsene besser mit der zeit umgehn können, weil sie schon mehr erfahrung damit haben sachen zu planen und die wissen dann, ob es sich noch lohnt in ne instanz zu gehn oder nicht.

und die von dir "reifen erwachsenen" sind wohl keine reifen erwachsenen sondern eher die unreifen, die es tendenziell aber weniger gibt als unreife jugendliche.

wenn man meinen post mal genauer lesen würde, würde man sehen, dass ich gesagt habe, dass es auf beiden seiten ausnahmen gibt. nicht jeder erwachsene ist reif und weiß sich zu benehmen und weiß, dass wenn er in einer gruppe ist, verpflichtungen und aufgaben hat. umgekehrt gibt es auch jugendliche (wie wahrscheinlich du) gibt, die eine gute erziehung genossen haben und wissen sich zu benehmen und auch wissen, dass es verpflichtungen gegenüber fremden leuten gibt, besonders, wenn man mit ihnen zusammen in einer gruppe spielt um zusammen ein ziel zu erreichen.


es hat im großen und ganzen eigentlich weniger mit dem alter als mit der erziehung zu tun und man merkt überall, dass sich das verhalten der jugendlichen immer mehr und mehr ins asoziale wandelt. viele wollen garnicht mehr arbeiten, wenn sie mal erwachsen sind und wollen alles haben, ohne etwas dafür zu tun und wissen sich nur mit gewalt (verbal oder körperlich) zu wehren.


----------



## Tôny (4. April 2008)

Also einen server für über 18 jährige halte ich für Quatsch^^ Man kann verhalten doch nicht am Alter allein festmachen^^ Wäre dann eher für einen Server auf dem man erstmal einen "Sozialverhaltentest" machen muss um einen char zu erstellen^^


----------



## musssein (4. April 2008)

> ZITAT(Kono (shat) @ 4.04.2008, 13:32)
> 
> aber sonst noch alles ok bei dir?
> 
> ...



dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, wer kann denn hier ernsten glaubens behaupten, die prozentzahl an "über furz witze lachender" sei in jeder lebensphase die gleiche. Ist aber auch klar, in einem forum welches hauptsächlich von "den ausgestoßenen" frequentiert wird, kann man keinen zuspruch erwarten.


----------



## Jupiter (4. April 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt nen nichtraucher-server fordern ?!?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein .. wir wollen ja keinen diskriminieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal im ernst ... ich glaube einigen würde es gut tun wenn jemand sie rufen würde zum essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topick^^

Selbst wenn es solche Server geben würde ... das würde so Enden wie bei den RP Server ... dort lungern so viel rum die nix von RP halten^^

Gruß
Julian

PS: wie is den das auf den PVE Servern? Sind da eurer meinung nach weniger "Kiddys"?


----------



## Davidor (4. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



[ironie an]
Stimme dir zu,ihr Erwachsenen seid unsere Meister. Ihr seid uns überlegen,wir beten euch an

Schafft die Kinder aus der Welt,braucht doch eh keiner!

[/ironie off]


----------



## Tarlix (4. April 2008)

Ich würde mich hier weglachen, wenn es nicht alles so ernst gemeint sei Oo

Bin auch ehrlich gesagt froh, das sich das Niveau der Posts, die offensichtlich von Erwachsenen geschrieben wurden sind, gestiegen ist.

Wenn ich mir so durchlese was über Kinder so geschrieben wurden ist, könnte man echt denken ihr seid alle 18 Jahre im Bauch eurer Mutter gewesen und erst dann in die Welt hinausmarschiert, hochgebildet, mit anständigem Niveau etc.

Aber das wohl traurigste ist, wenn man sämtliche Kinder die in WoW zugange sind, über einen Kamm zieht, wir sind ja alle dumm, missgebildet, haben kein Niveau und gelten generell weggesperrt.
Als wirklich "reife" Aussagen kann man sowas ja nicht bezeichnen. Oder ziehen Kinder/Jugendliche, zu den ich mich zähle, euch auch so über einen Kamm? Nein? Tja, wer ist dann der "Kiddie"? Wer gibt euch überhaupt die Erlaubnis das Wort "Kind" zu verschandeln und daraus ein Schimpfwort zu basteln?

Und das wir zu dumm sind, um ein korrektes Zeitgefühl herzustellen möchte ich bitte arg bezweifeln.

Soviel zu meiner Seite, ich hoffe doch das es bald weniger "IEEEH, KIDDIE"-Schreier gibt, denn diese "Kiddies" werden auch irgendwann mal erwachsen werden, die IEEH-KIDDIE-Schreier bleiben aber anscheinend immer unvernünftig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltroon (4. April 2008)

also das was ich hier so gelesen hab von wegen iq test und so was soll das helfen wir werden die "kiddys" (zu denen ich mich auch zählen muss wenn ihr denkt leute unter 18 oda 17 sind dieses) nicht verbannen können denn wenn man mal überlegt es gibt doch recht viele!
und wenn blizz geld dafür ausgeben soll nichts zu verändern was soll das dann werden irgendwie kommen auch die "kiddys" auf die "iq-test server" womit das spiel wieder von vorn beginnt also eigendlich könnte man darüber wochen diskutieren und es kommt zu keinem ergebniss


----------



## RadioactiveMan (4. April 2008)

wenn man unter 18 ist heißt das nicht automatsch dass man ein "kiddy" ist.
jeder erwachsene kann genauso ein "kiddy" sein wie ein 14 jähriger.
was aber dennoch tatsache ist, ist dass die "kiddy"-rate bei den unter 18 jährigen höher ist als bei denen über 18.

ich glaub aber nicht dass über 18 server die kiddys ausmerzen würden, weil nur wenn man 18 ist bedeutet das ja nicht dass man von jetzt auf nachher total verändert ist und sich erwachsen benimmt.


----------



## Eltroon (4. April 2008)

stimme RadioactiveMan zu und sage nichts mehr dazu


----------



## Uhrensohn (4. April 2008)

Ich glaube Panasori fuehlt sich intelligent wenn er so einen Text hinkriegt , dabei spiegelt das echt nur wieder was ein kiddie du bist !
Du stellst es Objektiv da (wobei es subjektiv ist - deine meinung) , und behauptest das jeder ueber 25 der WoW spielt arbeitslos ist etc. Dein Bild sagt alles . Ich glaube wenn du nich so uebermotiviert waerst , waerst dun netter Kerl , aber du bist halt das Beispiel fuer diesen Thread...

Allerdings bin ich nicht fuer so einen server ueber 18 weil ich genug starke und reife Spieler kenne die lange noch nicht 18 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wusstet ihr das Nihilum sehr viele Spieler unter 16 hat ? Die Theorie mit der Raidqualitaet , das diese steigen wuerde weil "kiddies" ins Bett muessen , faellt somit weg , wobei ich weis das es diese Faelle oefters gibt aber man muss es nich auf alle "kiddies" beziehen !

mfg 
Uhrensohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (4. April 2008)

so ich schreib diesen text weil ihr mir so auf die eier geht sry aber es geht euch nicht um server ab 18 sondern um server ohne noobs und da halt jetz schon jugendliche in mmorpgs einsteigen schiebt ihrs aufs kiddy sein von den aber im gegenteil n 50igjähriger könnte genauso n noob sein jeder ist mal newbie wenn ers zulange is dann is er halt n noob und nur weil viele jung einsteigen und es deswegen viele newbies gibt schiebt ihrs auf die kiddies 

btw ich bin 13 und hab mit 10 mit mmorpgs angefangen und mit 5 rollenspiele


----------



## talsimir (4. April 2008)

Naja wir "Kiddis" wie ihr gerne sagt sind die Zukunft von morgen und werden euch später den Hinter abwischen also passt lieber auf was ihr hier sagt sonst könnt ihr mit 90 Jahren oder so euch den hintern selbst abwischen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelthas (4. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wenn euch die kiddies wirklich stören dann hört doch auf!!! wenn mich etwas stört was ich nich machen muss dann höre ich damit auf und bin nich am whinen, aber ihr könnt nicht aufhören, weil ihr im RL keine anerkennung bekommt wie in WoW für euer eq , stimmts?!


O-M-G , ich bin zwar selber nur 15 , aber das ist doch Krank , du spielst in einer Community die zu 70% aus ü18 jährigen besteht , und wirfst ihnen vor kein RL zu haben WEIL sie ü18 , ich würd gern mal wissen wie alt du bist , ich finde das WoW viele Kinder unter 18 kaputt macht , ich weis schon warum ich aufgehört hab zu zocken , bevor es zu spät war.......


----------



## Dhyana (4. April 2008)

ohhh so viel post hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe das schon mal geschrieben, dass es nicht auf das Alter ankommt,
sondern auf die geistige, seelische etc. Reife.
Es gibt ja sehr weise und reife Kinder und absolut dumme und unterentwickelte Erwachsene.

Also peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackweazel (4. April 2008)

ZITAT(Panasori @ 4.04.2008, 01:04) 

wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P

ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!


@Panasori




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn alle so denken würden wie du, würde es kein WoW,Herr der Ringe,Buffed usw geben.
Denn wer bleibt dann noch übrig, um solche Ideen auszuarbeiten und zu realisieren.
Dir ist klar,dass du solche "fertigen im Kopf" Monat für Monat unterstüzt, indem du Geld für WoW ausgibst?
Kaum zu glauben, aber irgenwie haben die ja schliesslich auch angefangen.  Inspiriert durch ein Buch, Spiel oder ihrer Fantasie?
Du bist kein Stück besser, als die Menschen,die behaupten: " Spieler sind doof,dick und gewaltbereit. Man sollte sie potenziell gleichsetzten mit Pädophilen " Ja ja ... einfach alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Könnte hier jetzt noch ewig so weiter schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Denke aber, das sagt im Grunde schon alles aus, was ich rüber bringen wollte.
Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, ich lieg deinen Eltern nicht auf der Tasche. So reichts dann doch noch gerade für deinen WoW-Account aus.

best regards

wýrm .


----------



## Deutschpunk (5. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Ähm... sorry, jemand der "lol" ausspricht wird von dir als "Kiddie" abgestempelt? Find ich ja geil.
> 
> "Sorry, aber du hörst Deutschpunk du bist in meiner Kiddiebox -.-" irgendwie lächerlich oder? Und ich verwette meinen Account das es genausoviele "Erwachsene" (Sobald Menschen ihr 18 Lebensjahr erreicht haben gelten sie in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland als Erwachsen) "lol" sagen.




Mal wieder überhaupt nicht verstanden!

1. Mit "Erwachsene" mein ich über 18 jährige die sich benehmen als wären sie 8! Oder warum hab ich wohl diese merkwürdigen, nie gesehenen Striche davor und danach gesetzt?! 

2. Hab ich nicht geschrieben das nur Minderjährige "lol" sagen! Und ich meinte "lol" nur als Beispiel...  Es geht darum Abkürzungen auszusprechen die ausgesprochen wenig Sinn ergeben! Oder sagst du auch anstatt du lachst "Laughing Out Loud / Lautes Lachen"! Und das bedeutet für mich das die jenigen nicht kapieren was sie eigentlich von sich geben und einfach nur dumm rumlabern ohne mit zudenken.
Ok, es kann einen rausrutschen durch häufiger Verwendung in der Schrift aber wenn ich dann höre "am loligsten fand ich aber..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Genau diese finden den Zugang in meine Box! EGAL WIE ALT SIE SIND!!!!

Vllt ein bisschen übertrieben, aber es sollte nur als Beispiel dienen.

3. Es ist nur ein Beispiel und meine Meinung!

Liebt mich oder hasst mich; aber lernt mit mir zu leben!

MfG

Benson


----------



## Squirrels (5. April 2008)

scheiß kiddies... bla bla bla

ich bin 16 und ich werde öfters bei wow (und im rl) älter eingeschätzt, da ich mich eben besser benehme als andere...

diese ganze server ab 18 geschichte wurde doch nur von so leuten gevordert (wirds so geschrieben?!?!) die selbst kein RL ham, und nur mit welchen spielen wollen, denen es genauso geht...

sorry wenns manch einen stört aber...
SO LEUTE SIND EINFACH NUR NOCH SCHEIß KELLER-KIDDIES!!!!

mfg

Squirrels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TscSteven (5. April 2008)

Soviel unsinnige Postings von ü18 kiddys und u18 kiddys auf einen Haufen. Das sieht man selten. Ich persönlich bin 17, werde aber oftmals für älter gehalten, da ich einfach den Umgangston beherrsche und nun gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. 

Im großem und ganzen streitet ihr euch über das Wort Kiddy wobei manche keine Ahnung haben was das überhaupt bedeutet. Wer wissen will was das heißt sollte die Bedeutung nachschlagen oder in dem Thema Seite 1 lesen. Oder ist das zu schwer ftw...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann sagen über 18 jährige und unter 18 jährige sind sich ein wenig ähnlich, denn beide beleidigen sie sich und das hat überhaupt kein Niveau. Es geht hier um ein SPIEL... WoW, World of Warcraft und ihr spricht von "dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen" und "wir sind es die euch später den Arsch wischen". Glaubt ihr eure Texte eigentlich selbst oder überdenkt ihr sie erst wenn ihr sie abgeschickt habt?

Beispiel: Panasori fällt mir sofort ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du willst also zeigen das auch unter 18 jährige was leisten können und damit hast du ja auch Recht, aber mit genau solchen Texten stellst du dich dem Kindergarten gleich. Merkst du aber selbst oder?
Ebenso sind Texte von den ü18 jährigen sinnlos wenn es heißt "lern lieber für die Schule" etc. Wer weiß eventuell hat er ja gerade gelernt und will nur zum abschalten ein paar Minuten gamen? Oder es ist ein 32 Jahre alter geistig zurückgebliebener, ja auch sowas soll es geben. Das wäre dann auch ein Kiddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oo

Soviel erstmal zu diesem Thema von wegen Kiddy...
_______________

Kommen wir nun zum geflame.

Wenn ich im Chat lese "Moses lief übers Wasser, aber Chuck Norris lief über Gott" finde ich das MAL ganz lustig. Aber wenn der Handelschat bis zum "get no" vollgespammt wird, DANN wirds nervig. Aber genauso nervig sind, dann diejenigen die schreiben "flamer wie ihr gehören erschossen" etc. Das gehört einfach nicht ins Game. Blizz hat da nen Igno Button und ein "Spam melden" Button erstellt. Ganz einfach raufdrücken und RUHE im Chat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele von euch flamen aber auch ohne es eventuell zu wissen. Wenn einer eurer Frinds in den /1 channel was schreibt und ihr ihm antwortet er den Text erwiedert und ihr gleich wieder was schreibt ist DAS schon flamen. Flamen = disskutieren / im Internet über etwas unterhalten. Solche Privatgespräche gehören dazu und daher sind sie mit /w BLABLABLA zu besprechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So am Rande sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich viele Leute kenne die ü18 sind und spammen, ebenso viele kenne ich die sich darüber aufregen. Ich kenne aber auch genauso viele u18 Spieler die spammen, doch auch bei denen gibt es wieder mind. genauso viele denen ihr Geld zu schade ist als dass sie nur in UC rumstehen und flamen. Sie zocken lieber und kommen weiter, denn "kiddys" (wenn ich es mal wie ihr nur auf Kinder beziehe) habens nicht so dicke als dass sie 12 Euro im Monat bezahlen und für 10 Euro nur in UC rumstehen.

@Squirrels: es heißt übrigends gefordert... und genau solche Fehler ziehen deinen Post runter. Hättest deine sehr krasse Meinung auch anders ausdrücken können. Aber eventuell stimmt deine Meinung sogar wer weiß das schon O.O
__________________

Zu den ü18 Servern kann ich nur sagen, dass Blizz und andere Spiele sowas nie einführen werden, doch auch wenn was habt ihr davon? 

- Weniger geflame? Fehlanzeige, ich bin sehr aufgeklärt aber solche Witze die manche im /2 channel schreiben verstehe nicht mal ich. Eventuell zu jung dafür? 

- Bessere Raidqualität? Wie es ein anderer sagte "ich muss ins Bett" und so. Ja eventuell sind Raids bis 6 Uhr frühs nicht gerade gut fürs Familienleben, solltest du eine haben. Will dir ja nicht zu nahe gehen. Es gibt Raids bis 0 Uhr und die finde ich in der Woche angemessen, am Wochenende open end ist auch total in Ordnung. Aber in der Woche muss ich nicht bis frühs um 3 Uhr spielen und dann ins Bett gehen und nach 3 stunden aufstehen und danach ne Klassenarbeit schreiben über 2 Stunden und die total verkacken. Darauf kann ich verzichten, denn, dann kann ich (als Kiddy) mir ja später keine gute Ausbildung besorgen und später nen Job. So damit haben wir diese "such dir erstmal nen Job" Aussagen auch abgearbeitet. Kommt doch ganz schön was zusammen in diesem Posting. 

Achja und glaube ein paar Postings unter diesem hier meinte einer, er findet es unsinnig wenn jemand lol ausspricht. Ich kenne auch einen der sagt nur noch wenn er lacht lol. JA er ist unter 18, doch ALLE die ich kenne die unter 18 sind finden ihn genau dafür total dämlich und fragen ihn ob es nicht peinlich ist. Schon komisch eventuell trefft ihr einfach nur die falschen Leute in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bald machen wir noch nen Chat auf WoW = Männerwelt.... Mensch Leute... habt ihr keine echten Probleme? Ich - nein... WIR önnte die Welt von der Hungersnot befreien, Pläne aufstellen für eine bessere Welt und was mach ich, bzw was machen wir? Streiten bzw. disskutieren über völlig dämliche Themen die in 1 Monat eh in das Archiv wandern UNBEANTWORTET von einem GM oder einer Führungskraft von Blizzard.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt haben die meisten eh schon abgeschaltet und verstehen nur noch Bahnhof oder lesen den nicht mehr, eventuell die Angst sich selbst wieder zu finden? (wobei ich NIEMANDEN beschuldige ein "noob" etc zu sein)!!!

_______________

Schlusswort

Eventuell fällt mir später noch etwas ein, ihr könnt ja mal in Norgannon /w Regnatorstev machen und mich anschreiben, damit ihr euch überzeugen könnt, dass es auch unter 18 jährige gibt die vernünftig sind. Bis dahin werde ich den Verlauf hier erstmal beobachten, aber wenn mir was einfällt poste ich es gleich dazu. Denkt mal drüber nach ob ein solches Thema echt so sinnvoll ist.


Das Thema kann noch lange dauernd daher von daher

/y |^^^^^^^^^^^|..|| ___
/y |.......Cola für alle....... |.| | \___
/y |_...__...______...__ ..|.|*_.|...|<
/y (@)"""(@)""""""(@)""(@)"""(@)


Bis dahin mfG euer Regnator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revengedevil (5. April 2008)

Bin auch für Server für Spieler ab 18 Jahre oder noch besser erst ab 21 Jahren.

Auf meinem Realm merkt man leider schnell ab dem Mittag wenn die Schule aus ist und man keinen Quest mehr machen kann ohne immer Stress im PvP zu bekommen.Das liegt meiner Meinung an den jüngenen Spielern.Ich hab auch kein Problem mit PvP aber leider ist das echt zu einem Problem geworden.So könnten dann alle eher das machen was Sie wollen und gut iss.


----------



## Darkdamien (5. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wir kiddies werden es sein die deine sozialhilfe zahlen. im moment sind es noch unsere eltern =P
> 
> ich glaube jede erwachsene der wow spielt is völlig fertig im kopf! ich kenne genug die 25+ sind und das sind alles keine zocker und machn was aus ihrem leben. ich glaube kaum das ein erwachsener der abends raiden geht oder überhaupt die zeit zum zocken hat einen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat!
> 
> ...




ROFL you made my week

noch kein jahr am stück gearbeitet aber ne fresse wie einer mit 50 jahren berufserfahrung, des sin mir die richtigen...

und btw wenn du auch jeden abend raiden gehst, bist DU derjenige, der keinen gescheiten arbeitsplatz hat, weil du deine schule verkackst...

kiddieserver ftw dann sind wir sie los mit ihren unreifen kommentaren!

und so nebenbei, nein ich bin kein arbeitsloser der ohne ende zeit für wow hat und gehe auch nicht raiden, ich studiere und mache auch was aus meinem leben, aber dein kommentar ist sowas von geistig unreif, mehr geht nich -.-

lesen denken posten ftw


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (5. April 2008)

TscSteven schrieb:


> eventuell die Angst sich selbst wieder zu finden? (wobei ich NIEMANDEN beschuldige ein "noob" etc zu sein)!!!
> 
> Das Thema kann noch lange dauernd daher von daher
> 
> ...



Ich liebe dich, man! Ich bin nebenberuflich Cola-Junkie und nehme mir jetzt ne Flasche aus dem Truck und mit zur Arbeit.

(ich weiß Off-Topic und so aber das musste raus, meine Meinung dazu steht da oben irgendwo)


----------



## blackstyled (5. April 2008)

Der Vorteil waäre, wie schon gesagt, dass die Hordler dann endlich mal in Überzahl wären...

Aber: Wollt Ihr uns wirklich alle loswerden? Natürlich gibts es nervige Schnorrer, Ninjalooter usw. aber müssen denn wirklich *alle* so sein?

Meint ihr, wenn ihr den Server ab 18 bekommt, gibt es weniger eBay-Chars?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Server definitiv leerer wär, als die "normalen" Server.

Ich selbst bin noch unter 18 und habe keine Probleme IngGame, und ich hoffe, dass sie auch keiner mit mir hat. Glaube ich zumindest mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (5. April 2008)

Hi, ein sehr interessantes Thema.

Ich habe in meinem WoW "Werdegang" mit sehr vielen Menschen zutun gehabt, das ging im jüngsten Alter glaube ich ab 12 oder 13 los und hörte jenseits der 50 auf.
Es gibt durchaus reife, jugendliche Spieler die halt einfach in ihrem jüngeren Körper gefangen sind, aber dennoch gescheiter sind als so manch Erwachsener.
Ich spielte sonst immer auf einem RP-PvE Server (Nachtwache), spiele aber seit längerem nun auf Dethecus und dort ist es richtig schlimm. Man hat nur Kiddies und Idioten dabei, Ninjalooter und Flamer - es ist einfach nur ätzend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich schon ganz schön über so einen Server ab 18 freuen wenn ich da rückblickend Dethecus ansehe - aber ich glaube, trotz der 18er Sperre wird es dadurch trotzdem keinen Kiddiefilter geben.
Kiddies gibt es überall und immer, sie sind oft auch schon erwachsen aber haben einfach noch nicht die Entwicklungsphase verlassen.

Daher würde ich euch raten: nutzt die Ignorefunktion und meidet sie einfach.


gruß
David


----------



## Tarlix (5. April 2008)

> ROFL you made my week
> 
> noch kein jahr am stück gearbeitet aber ne fresse wie einer mit 50 jahren berufserfahrung, des sin mir die richtigen...
> 
> ...



Ähm ja, aus deinem Post geht ja hervor, das du dich als Erwachsener bezeichnest.

Aber dein Post hat ein tieferes Niveau als von demjenigen, den du zitiert hast.
Dann bitte ich doch lieber einen über18-Server, den dann sind wir euch auch endlich mal los, ich meine du bist ja das perfekte Beispiel, das diese "Kiddies" nicht immer unter 18 sein müssen, also vielen Dank für dein anschauliches Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TscSteven
Jaaaaaaaaaaaa! Dieser Post bringt es auf den Punkt!
Und hmmm..lecker, Cola xD


----------



## Der echte Khronos (5. April 2008)

stylow schrieb:


> bin dafür weil -> scheiss kiddies
> 
> ende



vollidjot!


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2008)

.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2008)

.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2008)

.


----------



## Moronic (5. April 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> So ich habe diese woche mal wieder sehr oft gelesen: "Bin für server ab 18"
> 
> Nunja, dabei möchte ich nur gerne wissen, warum???
> 
> ...




Gute Frage, ich weiß auch nicht was das soll. Denn 18 jährige sind genauso Kiddies, die ham dann vllt schon Haare am Sack, aber das Hirn fehlt ihnen immernoch.


----------



## Brisk7373 (5. April 2008)

Maridan schrieb:


> du willst mir ernsthaft sagen das es wegen den kiddys is?? hallo?? jeder erwachsene der wow spielt is irgendwo noch ein "kiddy"....




ja da hast du recht. ich hasse diese intolleranz in diesem scheiss land . was wird denn fü kinder ehutzutage noch gemacht ? spielplätze abgerissen und son kram . alle die was gegen kiddies ham sind irgendwie selber wie n kind das andere ärgern muss um sich gut zu fühlen.

PS: test in der Schule ergab mein geistiges alter is 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foi (5. April 2008)

Das Problem mit ü18 Servern wird aber werden das dort mehr unter 18 jährige sein werden als auf "Normalen" Servern. Genauso wie die Leute die sich immer über PvP aufregen immer auf PvP Servern spielen, Genauso wie  die, die Eispickel oder so heißen auf einen RPG-Server am meisten zu finden sind usw...

Denkt mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







MfG Foi


----------



## Umbrah (5. April 2008)

Wie mir aufgefallen ist scheinen sich fast alle hier über eines oder besser einiges im klaren zu sein denn:
1. ist ein solcher server leider gottes nicht durchführbar da dieses spiel mit der Fsk 12 beschränkt ist.
2. selbst bei erfolgreicher erstellung eines solchen servers lediglich die chancen steigen würden das  nun nennen wir es  "die unangenehmen seiten des spielens" aufhören würden zu existieren 

Somit stellt sich mir die Frage wäre es nicht besser anstatt einen Server mit altersbeschränkung herauszubringen einen server zu gestalten auf dem "härtere Strafen" auf solche Vergehen bestehen und die überwachung dieses Systemkomplexes besser ausgereift wäre . Nunja im Endeffekt ist diese gesamte Diskussion "für die Füße", da es vermutlich niemals zu einem solchen Realm kommen wird auch wenn ich dies sehr bedauere.

Nun noch einen letzten Rat sucht euch Gilden bei denen auf die Kommunukation der Spieler geachtet wird und diese durch die Klassenleiter/Gildenleiter kontrolliert wird.

Nun als letzten Rat nie die Hoffnung und die Geduld verlieren "wir" fühlen mit euch/ dir.

mfg Sanatio Nazjatar


----------



## bstr (5. April 2008)

Stark dafür, auch wenn ich gerade einmal 18 bin. Aber das rumgeflame und die unqualifizierten Aussagen mancher Leute auf meinem Realm lassen sich echt nur durch ihr Alter begründen. Sowas nervt einfach tierisch und lässt sich meiner Meinung nach somit umgehen.

Ich gehe fest davon aus das sehr viele Leute auf einen solchen Server wechseln würden, allerdings sollte dies dann kostenlos sein.


----------



## Kompi (5. April 2008)

ey echt mal ich bin 13 und im pvp bin ich genauso gut wie alle anderen auch ich weiß echt nich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann es gibt unfähige kinder und unfähige erwachsende spieler das is egal ob im pvp oder im pve


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. April 2008)

Ey, wir waren alle mal Kinder oO


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (5. April 2008)

Ihr seit alle zu alt für das Spiel! Das Spiel is ab 12 =)


----------



## Jaena (5. April 2008)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass eine einzelne Frage solche Wellen schlägt! Doch irritiert mich dann doch einiges.
Ich verstehe z. B nicht warum soviele U18 Spieler sich aufregen. Was stört euch an einem Ü18-Server??
Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass aufeinmal alle "Erwachsenen" verschwinden. Es wären ja wahrscheinlich nur die Leute weg mit denen ihr sowieso nichts zu tun habt. 
Schlimm finde ich, dass sich alle direkt angegriffen fühlen. Hier wird ja fast ein Generationenkonflikt sichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann den Wunsch nach einem ü18-Server nachvollziehen. Je nach Alter liegen dann schon mal Welten innerhalb eines Gespräches! Aber ich denke nicht, dass das Alter etwas mit der Zuverlässigkeit der Spieler zu tun hat. Meiner Meinung nach, nehmen Jugendliche das Spiel meist sogar ernster. Was auch nicht immer gut ist.
Gerade das gemischte Alter finde ich bei WoW sehr spannend. Wo sonst hat man als Erwachsener die Möglichkeit soviel über die Jugend von heute zu erfahren? Zugegeben, ab und zu verstehe ich kein Wort im TS, aber da kann man ja nachfragen! 
Das einzige was wirklich nervt sind die Beleidigungen. Denkt doch einfach alle erstmal nach, bevor ihr was von euch gebt! Verhaltet euch doch so, wie ihr es im RL ebenfalls würdet! Die schlichte Einhaltung der einfachsten Umgangsformen kann da schon Wunder wirken. Auf der Straße bezeichnett ihr ja auch keine Fremden lauthals als Noob oder ähnliches.
Was wir alle nicht vergessen sollte, ist dass wir WoW spielen um Spaß zu haben. Und jeder innerhalb dieses Spiels aus dem gleichen Beweggrund den Rechner anschmeisst! Wer WoW als Plattform nutzt seine Scheißlaune an anderen auszulassen oder eine eventuelle Überlegenheit zu demonstrieren, sollte sich lieber ein Spiel suchen, in dem man nicht auf reale Menschen hinter den Figuren trifft.
Egal ob Kind, Erwachsener, Jugendlicher, Mann oder Frau--was wir alle gemeinsam haben, ist, dass wir gerne WoW spielen! So verschieden sind wir also gar nicht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder?


----------



## Gen91 (5. April 2008)

1. Ich denke, wenn man einen server "ab 18 macht" sind ca. 75% der sogen. Kiddies weg

2. Wie übereprüft man das?? bin selber unter 18, aber zähle mich nicht zu den kiddies, meine gilden kollegen (meist 30+ Jahre) auch nicht, baer mir musste mein Vater als ich anfangen wollte auch die kontodaten eintragen und  das wäre es kein problem auf "ab 18 server" zu klicken

3. Es gibt auch voll idioten über 20

Bsp. Ein typ ca. 30 Jahre alt während repp-pause in kara :"ich gehe mal kurz ins bg um 2000 ehre zu farmen für meinen helm morgen bin in 5 min wieder da" also nicht nur über unter 18 jährige meckern^^ aber in den ferien merkt man es schon nur noch gespamme etc.


----------



## Tarlix (5. April 2008)

Jaena schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass eine einzelne Frage solche Wellen schlägt! Doch irritiert mich dann doch einiges.
> Ich verstehe z. B nicht warum soviele U18 Spieler sich aufregen. Was stört euch an einem Ü18-Server??
> Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass aufeinmal alle "Erwachsenen" verschwinden. Es wären ja wahrscheinlich nur die Leute weg mit denen ihr sowieso nichts zu tun habt.
> Schlimm finde ich, dass sich alle direkt angegriffen fühlen. Hier wird ja fast ein Generationenkonflikt sichtbar
> ...



Warum sich die u18er darüber aufregen? Weil diejenigen, die das einfordern Kinder als regelrechte Plage, Seuche etc. einstufen, vor denen sie dringends geschützt werden müssten.
Und Gegen ü18er habe ich rein gar nix, ich frage auch nicht jeden nach seinem Alter und schreie dann sowas wie "IEEEH ein ERWIE!", sondern bin zu jedem neutral eingestellt.
Mit den meisten kann man sich auch supergut unterhalten, ich bin auch noch nie auf meinem Realm auf einen "Kiddie"-Schreier getroffen, aber was man hier los liest, ist unterstes Niveau.

Und außerdem ward ihr doch alle auch mal Kinder, habt vielleicht mehr Mist gebaut als vielleicht diese sogenannten "Kiddies" Oo

Und wer andere als Kiddie bezeichnet ist nicht besser als der Flamer selbst,
Also lasst es doch so mit den Servern, wie es momentan ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke auch, das auf solchen Servern es wesentlich schwieriger wäre, ein BG aufzumachen oder mit einer Randomgruppe in eine Ini zu gehen.


----------



## Nebelvater (5. April 2008)

Warum 18+ Server? 
Das Spiel wird dadurch ÜBERHAUPT nicht verbessert. Es gibt immer noch die "Kiddys", die ganzen Flames, die Beschimpfungen, usw. 
Wenn man denkt das die Assi Community von World of Warcraft die schuld der Kinder ist, dann hat man keine Menschenkenntnis! Manchmal gibt es diese typischen Kiddys. Sie machen nur Rechtschreibfehler, sagen andauernd das ihre Klasse Imba ist, haben keine Ahnung von der jeweiligen Instanz etc. 
Doch wie oft sieht man solche Kiddys? Die Flames im Allgemein oder wo auch immer sind meistens nicht mal von Kindern. Das man in Bgs andauernd verliert ( perfektes Beispiel: AV ) liegt auch nicht an Kiddys, oder sind denn immer zufälliger weise bei jedem Lose Spiel ( was zb. bei Allianz auf Blutdurst eh jedes Spiel ist ) 39 Kiddys mit dir drin? 
Es ist Menschlich die Schuld auf andere zu schieben und die wird in WoW immer auf die ach so schlechten-dummen-aggressiven Kinder geschoben. 

Man sollte in WoW mit allen gut zusammenspielen können, Toleranz zeigen und in einer guten Community zusammen lustige Abenteuer erleben. 
Das war neben den Süchtig werden und im Monat Geld an Blizzard zu überweisen die Hauptidee an World of Warcraft, aber wie Blizzard schon selber gesagt hat, ist viel anders wie geplant geworden. 

Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt für 18+ Server, dann wären endlich die " ICH WILL 18+ SERVER " Kiddys weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal merkt man gar nicht wie kindisch man sich aufführt, also denkt mal dran, ihr regt euch über flamerein in WoW auf, aber was macht ihr denn in diesen Thread und in 1000 anderen denn selber?


----------



## Tr0ll3 (5. April 2008)

Kompi schrieb:


> ey echt mal ich bin 13 und im pvp bin ich genauso gut wie alle anderen auch ich weiß echt nich wie man sich darüber aufregen kann es gibt unfähige kinder und unfähige erwachsende spieler das is egal ob im pvp oder im pve



Es geht nicht um den skill es geht ums verhalten...


----------



## Nebelvater (5. April 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den skill es geht ums verhalten...



Es geht auch oft um den Skill. ( neben dem Verhalten )


----------



## Bloodbone (5. April 2008)

damit würde sich blizz keine goldene nase verdinen weild er großteil der spieler immernoch jugendliche sind


----------



## -Josh- (5. April 2008)

Ich selber würde mich mal ernsthaft fragen wie Blizzard das umsetzen sollte o.O??
Außerdem bin ich 12, und werde wegen meines Verhalten als 20 jähriger verwechselt (meistens richtige Rechtschreibung, kein gespamme/geflame/usw (...) )
Alles im allen finde ich die Idee nicht so prickelnd ^^"
Dann hätten nämlich die "unter 18-jährigen" die ganzen unreifen Leute als Mitspieler, und die "ü. -18er" würden schnell bemerken, wie hohl diese Idee ist, da es leider genausoviele geistig unreife Leute gibt, die das 18 Lebenjahr erreicht haben ...  Außerdem ist hier jedem in diesem Forum klar, dass es niemals einen Pre-BC server, noch einen WoW-18-Server geben wird!!

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie herzlichgerne behalten, oder sie mir in einem schön dekorierten "Rechtschreibfehleralbum" schenken ^^"

MfG JTFroxx


----------



## Sammies (5. April 2008)

Meint ihr das es mit einen Ü18 Server getan ist ? Ich finde nicht. Jeder sollte einmal vor seiner eigenen Tür fegen......
Es gib solche und solche also nicht alle über einen Kamm Scheren.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (5. April 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Es geht auch oft um den Skill. ( neben dem Verhalten )



Behauptest du die unter 18 können nicht spielen???
Ich glaube das ist fast umgekehrt da die U18 mehr Zeit zum spielen haben.
Und ja ich weiß die bei so Topgilden (z.B Nihilum) sind erwachsen.
ICh hab ja auch nur fast gesagt


----------



## T1T4N (5. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Ging das jetzt an mich? Weil wenn hast du irgendwas falsch verstanden. Lies es dir nochmal durch:
> 
> Wenn es nicht an mich ging, vergiss dieses Comment einfach.
> 1. Du hast "OMG" geschrieben du bist ein Kiddie! ELIMINIEREN!
> ...



Was Hat OHH mein Gott mit Kiddie zu tuhen tut mir leid dann sind alle Bayern wohl auch Kiddies weil sie Grüß Gott sagen? Hä ich verstehe den zusammenhang zwischen Internetabkürzungen und Kiddie nicht tut mir leid denkst du alle die in der Zeit des Internets geboren sind, sind Kiddies? Nein es tut mir leid ich muss dich entäuschen es gibt das Internet nicht erst seit 2 Jahren
zu 2. Wenn das deine Meinung und die des Posters auf den ich das bezogen hab ist, ist das auch Okay das muss jeder für sich selber wissen. Aber ich kann meine Meinung nicht auf alle verallgemeinern.
zu4. Okay ich habe auch nicht behauptet das Erwachsene das nicht machen es gibt Hooligans und solche leute. Aber wenn sich jeder auf der Welt gleich ticken würde, würde es keine Kriege und generell keine Meinungsverschiedenheiten geben. Also wieder die Verallgemeinerung so ähm noch Gegenargumente von dir ? Ich hoffe ich hab es jetzt im Zusammenhang mit meinem Vorpost Idiotensicher ausgedrückt


----------



## Kolamar (5. April 2008)

Ich selber bin auch noch nicht 18 und flamme weder im Forum oder in den Channels. Bin dort sowieso eher schweigsam und wenn ich mal was schreiben dann nicht irgend nen Schrott, sondern etwas spielbezogenes. Im Grunde finde ich die +18 Server eine gute Idee, nur kann man es nur schlecht kontrolieren. So das wars glaub ich.


----------



## Steppenwolff (5. April 2008)

Mein Gott, stellt euch doch mal vor, es GÄBE Server ab 18. Dann würde jedes Kleinkind auf diesen Server gehen, weil es ja sooo cool is mit den Erwachsenen zu spielen, und die anderen "Kiddieserver" wären tot. Also alles in allem nix gewonnen, wenn dann wirds nur schlimmer.

P.S.:Jaaa ich weiss nicht alle unter 12 haben keinen Plan von WoW und auch Leute über 20 sind Deppen, bla bla.


/Vote for: Erst denken dann posten


----------



## Arîon1988 (5. April 2008)

Video-Spiele wurden ursprünglich für Kinder bzw. Teenager entwickelt, da diese die größten Abnehmer sind.....
Dass die sog. "Erwachsenen", die aufgrund des Spiels ihr ganzes Leben wegwerfen und es für sich allein haben wollen ist meiner Meinung nach krank!

sorry das ist Fakt

mfg Arion


----------



## Hubautz (5. April 2008)

Arîon1988 schrieb:


> Video-Spiele wurden ursprünglich für Kinder bzw. Teenager entwickelt, da diese die größten Abnehmer sind.....
> 
> sorry das ist Fakt
> 
> mfg Arion



In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du?

Die größte Zielgruppe einer Ware ist die, die sie  sich leisten kann. Und Kinder haben in der Regel weniger Geld als Erwachsene. DAS ist Fakt.


----------



## Plissken (5. April 2008)

Lieber gleich Ü30-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (5. April 2008)

totaler schwachsinn, ich wär ehr für ein server aufdem man nur bis lvl 60lvln kann, weil bc einfach suckt, aber gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  macht was ihr wollt rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T1T4N (5. April 2008)

Arîon1988 schrieb:


> Video-Spiele wurden ursprünglich für Kinder bzw. Teenager entwickelt, da diese die größten Abnehmer sind.....
> Dass die sog. "Erwachsenen", die aufgrund des Spiels ihr ganzes Leben wegwerfen und es für sich allein haben wollen ist meiner Meinung nach krank!
> 
> sorry das ist Fakt
> ...



Ja natürlich auch die 18er Versionen sind immer genau das richtige für kinder meine 2 jährige tochter spielt auch schon counter-strike häh??????


----------



## Slyven (5. April 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wenn euch die kiddies wirklich stören dann hört doch auf!!! wenn mich etwas stört was ich nich machen muss dann höre ich damit auf und bin nich am whinen, aber ihr könnt nicht aufhören, weil ihr im RL keine anerkennung bekommt wie in WoW für euer eq , stimmts?!


samma bis du echt so doof?! fühlst dich mutig, weil de im netz anonym bist und machst andere dumm an...
wennde im rl auch so bist, biste wahrscheinlich nich nur dumm sondern au noch hässlich, nachm fünften mal in die fresse nützt auch die beste gesichts-op nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TscSteven (5. April 2008)

Vorab steht kiddy für folgende Wörter:

Kind und *kindlich*

Was ihr dauernd als kiddy bezeichnet sind nicht Kinder, es sind mit unter Erwachsene also ü18, die sich noch kindlich benehmen, weil sie einfach nur unreif sind. Viele ü18 langweilen sich spät Abends oder in der Nacht (da wo Kinder schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und genau DANN eskaliert das gespamme. Alle kiddys (kindliche Leute) versammeln sich in UC, Donnerfels oder wo auch immer und spammen den Handelschannel zu. Danach sehen sie "oooh ein Thema über ü18 Server und alle hacken auf die geflame rum, dann bin ich mal ganz ruhig und mache einfach mit. Schieben wir es NUR auf die Kinder" 

Warum ihr so denkt ist mir ja auch egal, aber von mir aus sollt ihr euren ü18 Server haben. Dann merkt er wie viel geflame auch ü18 ist. Und man ist euch endlich los, denn genau mit diesen unsinnigen Forderungen macht ihr euch zu einem kiddy. Ihr wisst, dass das Spiel WoW ab 12 !!!! Jahre ist und spielt es noch mit 30-40-50 und euch nerven die kiddys darin. Was habt ihr erwartet, seid ihr etwa auch kiddy (kindlich) vom Verstand her zu glauben, dass ein 12 jähriger sich immer ordenlich verhält?

Hatte ja schon mal nen Post gemacht wo ich schrieb, dass ich oftmals für älter gehalten werde, wenn man nur mit mir schreibt. (bin 17, aber viele denken ich sei mitte 20 anfang 30, weil ich mich einfach benehme.

btw. Ihr weicht vom Thema ab...

_________

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch. Blizzard wird das nie machen, ausserdem kann man das gar nicht überprüfen. Zudem wäre es sinnvoller harte Strafen zu machen für Spammer. Wenn 10 Leute Spam melden sofort bann für 2 Tage. Fällt er öfters auf Account sperre. DAS wäre sinnvoll, leider macht dies WoW nicht und warum? Weil sie einfach 0 Service bringen fürs Geld was man bezahlt.

Beispiel: Ich warte seit gestern 18 Uhr auf eine meldung. Dann war es 0 Uhr und ich bekam ne Antwort von nem GM "ich leite dich zu nem spezialisten weiter". Mittlerweile ist es 21:20 Uhr und ich habe noch immer keine Antwort. Ja über 1 Tag warte ich jetz schon. An der Stelle

@ Blizz: Geld zählen ist nicht alles, Service gehört dazu sonst dreht sich der Hahn sehr....schnell zu.
Eine Ausrede wie "wir haben viel zutun" ist inakzeptabel... ein anderer wartet 1 Stunde weil er ausversehen was verkauft hat und es wieder haben will. Selber schuld! Ich habe was per Post verschickt an den richtigen Namen aber des ist verschollen...

Ich schweife vom Thema ab. Worauf ich hinaus will. WoW wird euch nie erhören mit der Bitte da es ein AB 12 Jahre freigegebenes Spiel ist und ausserdem haben sie jetz schon nicht genug Personal um alles zu überwachen. Für nen weiteren Server reicht es da nie aus und..

PS: Ich fordere härtere Strafen für Spammer, Flamer, lamer, kiddys (nicht Kinder...KINDLICHE Leute)

so... hoffe ihr habt jetzt endlich den Unterschied zwischen kiddy (Kind und kindlich) verstanden. Weil Seite 1 lesen ja schwer ist ftw...


So das wars mal wieder von mir...

bis später mal

Da es immer noch einige Zeit dauernd wird eine weitere Runde:


/y |^^^^^^^^^^^|..|| ___
/y |.......Cola für alle....... |.| | \___
/y |_...__...______...__ ..|.|*_.|...|<
/y (@)"""(@)""""""(@)""(@)"""(@)


Bis dahin mfG euer Regnator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (5. April 2008)

Ü18-Server? Bringt nix, da Alter nicht gleich IQ oder gutes Benehmen. 

Server mit Benimmregeln wären toll ... achja, sowas gibts ja, aber es hält sich kaum einer dran! 
Von daher: Bleibt alles wie´s ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wýrm.. (5. April 2008)

Umbrah schrieb:


> Wie mir aufgefallen ist scheinen sich fast alle hier über eines oder besser einiges im klaren zu sein denn:
> 1. ist ein solcher server leider gottes nicht durchführbar da dieses spiel mit der Fsk 12 beschränkt ist.
> 2. selbst bei erfolgreicher erstellung eines solchen servers lediglich die chancen steigen würden das  nun nennen wir es  "die unangenehmen seiten des spielens" aufhören würden zu existieren
> 
> ...



Ja das Spiel ist ab 12 Jahren freigegben.
Meines Wissens, ist  man  aber in diesem Alter nicht vollständig Geschäftsfähig bzw Haftbar.
Man geht ja immerhin einen Vertrag mit Blizzard ein. 
ALso werden wohl oder übel die Eltern der Vertragspartner sein.
Ausserdem handelt es sich hier nicht um eine Beschränkung, sondern um eine Richtline.


----------



## TscSteven (5. April 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Ü18-Server? Bringt nix, da Alter nicht gleich IQ oder gutes Benehmen.
> 
> Server mit Benimmregeln wären toll ... achja, sowas gibts ja, aber es hält sich kaum einer dran!
> Von daher: Bleibt alles wie´s ist.
> ...



/sign


----------



## ragosh (5. April 2008)

Ich spiele meinen Magier sehr gut
Zählt was anderes? Bin ich schlecht nur weil ich 14 bin?
Wenn ja dann berichtigt mich bitte.
Schon ziemlich ignorant wenn man sowas glaubt.....
Da werden wieder mal alle nach einer hand voll beurteilt. Gibt doch genauso dumme Erwachsene.


----------



## Grushdak (5. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kiddy steht für geistige Unreife und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass jemand am Computer spielt ...



Das sehe ich nun nicht grad so.
Kommt mir eher vor, als sei es Deine eigene Interpretation, Tikume.

Denn Kiddy stammt ursprünglich vom englischen "Kid" -
was soviel wie Kind bedeutet - nix Anderes!

---------

Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob nun Kiddies mit auf dem Server sind.
Habe mit denen oft auch schon witzige Situationen erlebt.
Manche "Möchtegernerwachsenen" - dazu zähle ich auch den, der am Anfang gleich postete:
"Scheiss Kiddies" - nehmen viele Dinge im Leben anscheinend zu ernst.
Und WoW ist doch nur ein Spiel, was Spaß machen sollte.

Wenn es mir manchmal zu viel wird, zu viel Generve - gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten,
um dem aus dem Weg zu gehen - und wenn alles nichts hilft, halt alt+f4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manche Kiddies sind auch viel erwachsener als so mancher "Erwachsener". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seid froh, daß es Kinder gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Und nicht vergessen, wir waren alle mal Kiddies und sind es zum Teil auch noch ...
... werde auch noch sehr oft auf auf mitte 20 geschätzt ... ^^


greetz


----------



## Paladom (5. April 2008)

Ich bin (teilweise) für einen Ü18-Server.

Leider hat sich in der Vergangenheit herausgestellt, dass Kiddies in der Gilde nur Probleme bereiten. Und zwar eindeutig, weil die sittliche Reife fehlt. Da werden zB sämtliche Chats, Foren (siehe buffed.de) vollgespamt, zum Teil mit Dingen, die einfach nur peinlich sind. 

Das hat auch nichts mit spießig oder ignorant zu tun, sondern einfach nur was mit Nervenschohnung. Und eigentlich sind es die Kiddies, die so arrogant, ignorant und spießig sind. Denn ein Erwachsener geht durchaus auch mit grünem Equip auf Wildschweine los. Das Kiddie lacht ihn dafür aus.

Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen. So gibt es durchaus Kinder und Jugendliche, die sich zu benehmen wissen und auch eine für ihr Alter übernormale Reife haben. Andersherum gibt es auch Erwachsene, die weggesperrt gehören.
Nur zu welchen prozentualen Anteilen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens leite ich aus diesen Gründen auch eine Ü18-Gilde. 

ich möchte auch nochmal betonen, dass ich nichts gegen Jugendliche habe. Nur geht es ohne wesendlich entspannter zu.


----------



## Dhomer12 (5. April 2008)

ihr redet so einen dreck wisst ihr das? mit euren dämlichen kiddy gelaber ! ich kenn jedemenge typen in wow die zwischen 25 und 40 sind und sich 1000 mal schlimmer benehmen als jedes sogenannte *kiddy*...

ich kenne viele 14 jährige die super spielen und t6 haben und mega nett sind .. und auch sehr viele 25 jährige die nichts zutun haben außer den ganzen leute zu beleidigen und zu nerven ... also lasst diese scheiß vorurteile....

fazit: man kann nicht alle in eine schublade stecken jeder mensch ist anders ! so wie ihr sagt alle unter 18 sind dumm und nerven könntet ihr auch sagen alle juden sind geldgeil und nehmen uns die arbeit! sry aber es ist einfach so ! ....


----------



## TscSteven (6. April 2008)

Dhomer12 schrieb:


> ihr redet so einen dreck wisst ihr das? mit euren dämlichen kiddy gelaber ! ich kenn jedemenge typen in wow die zwischen 25 und 40 sind und sich 1000 mal schlimmer benehmen als jedes sogenannte *kiddy*...
> 
> ich kenne viele 14 jährige die super spielen und t6 haben und mega nett sind .. und auch sehr viele 25 jährige die nichts zutun haben außer den ganzen leute zu beleidigen und zu nerven ... also lasst diese scheiß vorurteile....
> 
> fazit: man kann nicht alle in eine schublade stecken jeder mensch ist anders ! so wie ihr sagt alle unter 18 sind dumm und nerven könntet ihr auch sagen alle juden sind geldgeil und nehmen uns die arbeit! sry aber es ist einfach so ! ....



nochmal /sign


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2008)

El schrieb:


> Also eigentlich is der ganze Thread BULLSHIT......was soll die Diskussion so ein Server lässt sich doch iwi net realisieren oder? Ausserdem würde das gleich Problem wieder entstehen.....
> 
> Für Fehler und Schrift haftet der.....Ahhhh F**k hab ja keinen Stift benutzt
> 
> ...



Bitte schön: Kleinkiddie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Tatsache das Du absolut nicht verstehst um was es eigentlich geht, in Bezug zu Deiner gewählten Ausdrucksweise läßt keinen anderen Schluss zu...aber da Du es ja wohl auch schon selbst geahnt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2008)

Dhomer12 schrieb:


> ihr redet so einen dreck wisst ihr das? mit euren dämlichen kiddy gelaber ! ich kenn jedemenge typen in wow die zwischen 25 und 40 sind und sich 1000 mal schlimmer benehmen als jedes sogenannte *kiddy*...
> 
> ich kenne viele 14 jährige die super spielen und t6 haben und mega nett sind .. und auch sehr viele 25 jährige die nichts zutun haben außer den ganzen leute zu beleidigen und zu nerven ... also lasst diese scheiß vorurteile....
> 
> fazit: man kann nicht alle in eine schublade stecken jeder mensch ist anders ! so wie ihr sagt alle unter 18 sind dumm und nerven könntet ihr auch sagen alle juden sind geldgeil und nehmen uns die arbeit! sry aber es ist einfach so ! ....



Du kannst jetzt mit den Händen trommeln und mit den Füssen aufstampfen, aber ein 14 jähriger ist nun mal ein 14jähriger. Das ist ja keine Krankheit, im Gegenteil - nur ein schwieriges Alter...anscheinend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Ich spiele meinen Magier sehr gut
> Zählt was anderes? Bin ich schlecht nur weil ich 14 bin?
> Wenn ja dann berichtigt mich bitte.
> Schon ziemlich ignorant wenn man sowas glaubt.....
> Da werden wieder mal alle nach einer hand voll beurteilt. Gibt doch genauso dumme Erwachsene.



Ja, genau darum geht es ja. Es zählt etwas anderes. Nämlich genau das es völlig egal ist wie Du Deinen Magier spielst und um auch ähnlkiche Posts dazu aufzugreifen, auch egal welche Ausrüstung Du hast. Es geht einzig alleine darum, daß sich Leute mit ähnlichem Alter und gleichen Lebensumständen einen Server für Gleichgesinnte wünschen. das ist der Tenor dieses Threads. Was ihr "jungen spieler" jetzt aber daraus macht ist genau der Grund dafür - sieh Dir die Posts doch mal an. Der Thread platzt ja bald...und alles unreife, teils sogar leicht aggressive Kinderkommentare, die sich nur mal wieder zu wenig anerkannt fühlen, aber das eigentliche Topic überhaupt nicht wahrzunehmen scheinen und auch wohl gar nicht in der Lage zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion zu sind. Das ist eben die praktische Seite von "Unreife" und zeigt nur, das der Wunsch zu einen "Erwachsenen"-Server sehr berechtigt ist - und das unabhängig von spielerischen Fähigkeiten oder Equip - völlig unwichtig dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Ich bin (teilweise) für einen Ü18-Server.
> 
> Leider hat sich in der Vergangenheit herausgestellt, dass Kiddies in der Gilde nur Probleme bereiten. Und zwar eindeutig, weil die sittliche Reife fehlt. Da werden zB sämtliche Chats, Foren (siehe buffed.de) vollgespamt, zum Teil mit Dingen, die einfach nur peinlich sind.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es wohl. Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe ist es auch einfach natürlich, daß auf Grund verschiedener Altersgruppen, verschiedene Interessen und Alltagsabläufe gibt, die schwierig zu koordinieren sind.

Ganz ehrlich und ohne intolerant zu wirken ist es einfach in einer Gilde stressig für einen "Erwachsenen" sich nach Schulzeiten, Hausaufgaben oder allgemein nach dem Lebensstil eines Kindes oder Jugendlichen auszurichten. Dem gegenüber stehen Arbeitszeiten, Verpflichtungen und Lebensumstände eines Erwachsenen, die einem Jugendlichen sicher alles an Toleranz abverlangen, wenn es beispielsweise um gemeinsame Raidzeiten geht..usw.
Ausdruck, Umgang und Themenwahl in Chats oder TS nebenbei erwähnt.

Das heißt ja nicht, daß es nicht geht, denn bisher haben wir ja keine speziellen "ab 18 Server". 
Für beide Parteien ist es aber eben stressfreier sich mit Gleichaltrigen arangieren zu können


----------



## Cyberflips (6. April 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Server mit Benimmregeln wären toll ... achja, sowas gibts ja, aber es hält sich kaum einer dran!
> Von daher: Bleibt alles wie´s ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht. Di eRegeln sind da, interessieren den Betreiber aber überhaupt nicht, weil der lieber mit starken Bevölkerungszahlen seiner Server hausieren geht. Das und die Entwicklung des dummen Farm-Spiels von WoW haben mich deshalb ja auch dazu bewogen, das Spiel zu wechseln.
WoW ist nun mal ein "Volksprodukt" und wird vom Betrieber auch so betrieben und vermarktet. Jeder der zahlt darf sich benehmen wie er will und primitives Verhalten wird durch die Anonymität des unpersönlichen Mediums noch gefördert. 
Es wäre ja einfach hier mal richtig durchzugreifen und den Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen, sprich für Ordnung zu sorgen. Das würde aber bedeuten, das letztendlich, wenn auch zum wohl der übrigen Spieler, viele "zahlenden" Chaoten wegbleiben und ausgeschlossen wären, was wiederum weniger Geld in den Kassen bedeuten würde. Da aber kein Grund für eine solche Maßnahme vorliegt, weil dem Betreiber die Qualität völlig egal ist, wird ausschliesslich nur nach eigenen Gesichtspunkten administriert.


----------



## oHa510 (6. April 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht. Di eRegeln sind da, interessieren den Betreiber aber überhaupt nicht, weil der lieber mit starken Bevölkerungszahlen seiner Server hausieren geht. Das und die Entwicklung des dummen Farm-Spiels von WoW haben mich deshalb ja auch dazu bewogen, das Spiel zu wechseln.
> WoW ist nun mal ein "Volksprodukt" und wird vom Betrieber auch so betrieben und vermarktet. Jeder der zahlt darf sich benehmen wie er will und primitives Verhalten wird durch die Anonymität des unpersönlichen Mediums noch gefördert.
> Es wäre ja einfach hier mal richtig durchzugreifen und den Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen, sprich für Ordnung zu sorgen. Das würde aber bedeuten, das letztendlich, wenn auch zum wohl der übrigen Spieler, viele "zahlenden" Chaoten wegbleiben und ausgeschlossen wären, was wiederum weniger Geld in den Kassen bedeuten würde. Da aber kein Grund für eine solche Maßnahme vorliegt, weil dem Betreiber die Qualität völlig egal ist, wird ausschliesslich nur nach eigenen Gesichtspunkten administriert.




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

thx cu


----------



## badhcatha (6. April 2008)

also mal ehrlich, mein neffe ist 12 und spielt wow. 
zudem hat er eine ausgeprägte lese und schreib schwäche, 
die sich seit wow gebessert hat...
er spielt so gut er kann, ist dankbar für jede hilfe und stehts korrekt anderen gegenüber.
beleidigungen? 
darauf kommt er garnicht, ok vor dem pc flucht er schon ab und zu mal etwas heftig aber trotzdem.
ab und zu müssen wir etwas für ihn schreiben, weil er mal wieder zu schnell "ja" geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber was solls...
genauso kenne ich mich *grinst* ab und zu überkommt es mich...
dann werd ich gefragt: wie alt bist du eigendlich? 
6?12?
und ich muss lachen.

und ein andern mal wenn ich total genervt bin weil der beastmaster jäger auf ein krieger item need gemacht hat und meinem schatz,der ihn angeflüstert hat,was das soll dann als antwort erhält: 
mein freund spielt seit 5 jahren wow und der sagte das ist ein geiles hunter item.. 
als antwort bekommt, 
dann kann ich nicht an mir halten..
dan platzt aus mir ein NOOB raus... 
bzw ein: was bist du den für einer?
wann anders verhalte ich mich meines alters entsprechend...
aber ich bin eben auch nur ein mensch wie jeder andere auch, der mal gute und mal schlechte laune hat und aus diesem aspekt heraus auch handelt.
mir kann keiner erzählen, egal wie alt er ist, das er immer sachlich und freundlich bleibt wenn er einen total beschissenen tag hinter sich hat und dann in wow entspannung sucht und findet...
nur noch mehr ärger

was mich viel mehr nervt sind die ganzen leute die zugekifft spielen, nichts mehr peilen und somit einen das ganze spiel versauen.... 
und da hatte ich schon genügend leute über 20 im ts, bei denen man das sehr schön raushören konnte...

zu dem thema raiden mit leuten unter 18...
es ist wirklich ärgerlich wenn plötzlich kommt: ich muss ins bett
aber warum nehmt ihr die dann mit?
ab 7 uhr abends frage ich auch schon in instanzen nach:muss wer demnächst ins bett ect?
weil ich eben nicht abbrechen will..


----------



## Zerleena (7. April 2008)

im Grunde genommen is so ein Server für Leute 18+ eher sinnfrei. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, sollten doch die GMs mal besser durchgreifen und das teilweise schon arge Flooding oder Spamming in den Handelschannels unterbinden. so dass z.B. unverbesserliche "Wiederholungstäter" gebannt werden oder wenigstens mal so 2-3 Tage Sperre kriegen. Das wäre doch schonmal was. Habe auch festgestellt dass im Vergleich (hab Oktober 2006 angefangen mit WoW) zu 2006 das Niveau im breiten Durchschnitt gesunken ist, daran gibts keinen Zweifel. Und diese Leute die einen so dermaßen belöffeln sind auch nicht wirklich weniger geworden und vergraulten sogar meine RL Freunde mit denen ich angefangen habe und so auch viele WoWler die von Anfang an gespielt haben. MIr ist es eigentlich egal, es gibt doch genug Möglichkeiten (Spam-Addon um diese automatisch zu melden wie z.B. die lästige Goldwerbung oder die für Powerleveln), Ignore-liste oder halt Ticket an GM und halt bisschen mehr Kontrolle über die Chats und auch mal das Melden unangenehmer SPieler, die nix weiter zu tun haben als den Spielspaß zu versauen. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun ob die nun 12, 18 oder 40 sind. Nur muss man hier auch unterscheiden ob derjenige einfach nur nen schlechten Tag hatte oder ob es einfach sein Bedürfnis ist, anderen SPielern auf den Zeiger zu gehen. Wenn ich schlecht drauf bin z.B. und will in WoW abschalten wird einfach /dnd eingegeben und gut ist. Wo liegt denn da bitte das Problem. Es gibt in jeder Altersgruppe Vollidioten aber die Kunst ist es einfach, sie (entweder per Funktion /ignore) zu ignorieren. Wenn ich mich über jeden aufregen würde, es wär mir zu schade deswegen nen Herzkasper zu riskieren trotz meiner 25 Lenze.


----------



## Ferdock (7. April 2008)

Ich bin in einer 18+ gilde und wir haben eine allianz mit einer 18+ gilde.
Man kann es sich auch jetzt schon richten wenn man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mem (7. April 2008)

ein +18 server wäre nice. warum ? wer die beiträge bis hier gelesen hat und über 18 ist vesteht warum. aber sowas wird es eh nicht geben . bliz sollte mal lieber die ignorliste vergrößern. meine ist voll.


----------

